# Noblesse



## Mizura (Mar 11, 2010)

Check out the awesome funny Korean webcomic! XD

Noblesse is about a vampire that woke up in modern-day Korea after sleeping over 700 years, but the Real funny part is in the execution. Unlike many manga who go overboard in an attempt to be funny, this comic does an amazing job of dry humour. The art is great too, and the characters are pretty awesome (check out the maths teacher! xD ).

Highlights so far include:
- one of the most unexpected maths jokes I've read
- one of the funniest lunch scenes I've seen (ramen joke done right? xD)
- one of the funniest "help me" scenes
- nearly all the main characters are funny. Well, the guys in any case. But they're funny in the "they don't try to be funny" sense. 

Some of the jokes had me grinning for days. Later on, there's also more and more action in the comic. Anyway, go read!


----------



## Glued (Mar 11, 2010)

Math joke wasn't funny. There was a lack of dialogue. I did find the trash can joke a bit funny though.

It reminded me of Fantastic Four #576.

Overall, it was interesting.


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for the new reading material.

I particularly liked the "I'm lost please help me" picture.


----------



## Mizura (Mar 12, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Math joke wasn't funny. There was a lack of dialogue. I did find the trash can joke a bit funny though.


Oh? For me it was the opposite: I didn't find the trash can joke that funny, but I really liked the math joke. Oh well.

The lack of dialogue is actually one of the strong points for me.  It doesn't go overboard with the blabla, and let the situations speak for itself. And when they do speak, it's often very funny.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 9, 2010)

I had to check out what a fellow Wondermark fan likes. It certainly is lovely artwork and I like the limited about of text. It makes good use of the limiting vertical format. Who knew eating ramen could have such traumatizing memories linked to them.  I'm liking Principle Lee already, and as if handing over a photo of him wasn't embarassing enough he gets the lost message on the back.

And poor Rai's lack of talent with the computer game. I as fresh to them not too long ago. I'm still absolutely awful at console games for the most part. The principle is so sweet with his guides. xD Read all the way through to chapter 35, need moresss.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 9, 2010)

I like the premise!, gonna check it later !


----------



## Mizura (Apr 9, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I'm liking Principle Lee already


I like the maths teacher. Go teacher go! xD So awesome.

The translator used to update it everyday, but he's been busy lately, oh well.


----------



## Momoka (Apr 9, 2010)

I must read this!!


----------



## Inugami (Apr 10, 2010)

Read til chapter 24, I dont like this type of format to read =S  , but okay talking about the manga it reminds me a lot to Saint Young Men ! and that's a great thing !


----------



## nirgilis (Aug 23, 2010)

new albino kid reminds of hidan
I like

hope they're allies cause 3 vamps cant take out the organization


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 29, 2010)

This is the shit, it's crazy how good this gets in the later chapters, rai is the shit.


----------



## Lucius (Aug 29, 2010)

It really is quite funny. And finally no stupid relationships in mah vampire story !

Rai's helplessness in modern culture is always a laughter. Srsly didn't they have doors 800 years ago?


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 9, 2010)

Bumping for the awesome.


----------



## nirgilis (Sep 9, 2010)

latest chapter 132

*Spoiler*: __ 



it should take 15/20 mins after the sensor beep to reach;rai was there instantly, wow


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 9, 2010)

looks legit, might give it a read.


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 9, 2010)

nirgilis said:


> latest chapter 132
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Now fuckers will have to KNEEL.


----------



## p0l3r (Sep 9, 2010)

This manga is awsome rai is so baddass. You can find up to the most recent chapters at mangafox forums.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 9, 2010)

i hate how there are 4+ scan teams fighting for it

1 high quality scan team
2 rough and speedy scan teams
1 really really shit scan team that is full of translation errors

sadly the 1 high quality scan has started using annoying watermarks telling whoever reads it not to upload to mangafox, because of the recent bullshit of other scan teams picking it up


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 9, 2010)

Correction: Raw-crossing has scanalated up to chapter 150, though it's not being uploaded to mangafox yet.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 9, 2010)

yeah, but at the cost of quality


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 10, 2010)

wow the koreans are stepping it up.


----------



## Muk (Sep 10, 2010)

i started reading it cause it was on the updated list 

i was surprised at the textless storytelling but now i am used to it i find it kinda awesome


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

so is this manga really worth the read?... I don't like the sound of title ... 
Ilike blessings from God.


----------



## Mizura (Sep 10, 2010)

Well, what do you like to read? The art is magnificent, especially in the fight scenes later.

The story starts off pretty slow as the characters get introduced, but it's absolutely hilarious. Afterwards things like the Organization gets introduced and you start getting more and more action. As for Noblesse, there's an explanation for that much later on, but before that you can't just pretend it doesn't exist.

The main characters are surprisingly charismatic (at least I think so). In manga nowadays the main characters tend to be these obnoxious brats that are somehow supposed to persuade us with a mounting of lectures. Shinwoo are his friends are just these really cool guys a normal person like you and I would like to hang out with as well. Rai, the supposed Gary Stu of the bunch, isn't even annoying because you're too busy laughing at his cluelessness (the fact that he always keeps a straight face is even funnier), so when he does kick ass you cheer for him. It's not obnoxious, over-the-top "tries too hard" humor, it's just funny.

So... yeah. did I mention the really cool action scenes later on? And I've read my share of action Shounen.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2010)

A millenia old vampire getting owned at Counterstrike 

Okay that IS funny


----------



## Mizura (Sep 10, 2010)

I know, right? Somehow they made a bishi manhwa and not made it into some mushy mushy bullshit.

Rai isn't all powerful though. He sucks at... many things, yet still keeps a straight face. x'D

It's kind of weird though, despite the amount of guys in the manhwa, I'm not getting any yaoi vibes.  I'm pretty sure it's Possible to imagine them in yaoi situations, but I don't get that vibe from them. They're not really touchy-touchy, and they won't give you the sort of drama scenes Naruto and Sasuke do for example.

If you want to check out another manhwa, check out Trace. The first 20 chapters are something of an intro, then the protagonist switches to a family man. A family man!  (said family man is also not a bishie or all powerful, so no problems there)


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 10, 2010)

wtf someone make a thread about trace...


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2010)

Got to the latest translated chapter. Why do I like this so much ;_;


----------



## Lucius (Sep 10, 2010)

Metrosexual Vampires playing counterstrike. The question is: How can you not like it?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2010)

What I dislike is how the kids are becoming a heavy weight for the actual fighters in this story.

It seems rather forced how they're always involved, taken hostage, and lie around unconscious or useless.


----------



## Mizura (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah, that's true.  Given how I like Shinwoo more than Rai, it's rather sad to see him get marginalized. Ik-han can't help with the hacking if he doesn't remember anything, either.

I also miss the Math Teacher. He's badass. Go Teacher Go!

I suspect Shinwoo's not entirely normal though, so we'll see how it goes. At least they make things more lively.  I wonder what the two new guys will do now... also help out at school? And how many rooms does Principal Lee's house have anyway? xD


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 10, 2010)

Total agreement about the kids, it's the one thing that is bothering me and I hope they get more development later on.



> And how many rooms does Principal Lee's house have anyway? xD



Keep in mind Frank has that huge laboratory underneath his home, so you could say that there are any number of rooms.


----------



## Lucius (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm still not sure why the other "normal" girl was introduced.

On the other hand what are your guys' favorite characters?

Mine has got to be M-21. He has larger balls then the Petronas Twin Towers. I also like how he always thinks way to much before he acts and he probably is the best liar I have seen in any manga/manhwa.

And what is this obsession over ramen? I turned into a running gag.



Mizura said:


> I also miss the Math Teacher. He's badass. Go Teacher Go!



Definitely math teacher needs to return.


----------



## Mizura (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm not sure either. Apart from Seira, the girls don't do much, but her celebrity status may come in handy later. But I'm glad that I was able to read the translations. When I just saw the raws, she didn't seem interesting. She seemed much more interesting when I understood what she was saying and how she's friends with the other kids. xD

Ah, my favourite characters are Frankenstein and Shinwoo. I find Frankenstein hilarious because of how he acts like a mother hen around Rai (even though Rai is supposedly the "Master"). Either that or a puppy. A mother hen and a puppy. Who also happens to kick ass. With an ex-mad scientist streak, as we later find out. So, yeah. Interesting character. o.o

And I like Shinwoo! I'd like to have him as a friend! Of course he's the type who'd be laugh his arse off at you if you lose at Counterstrike and who you'd pretend not to know when he's goofing off in class, but he just seems like such a swell guy to hang around. You know he'll be on your side when it really matters.

Of the side characters, definitely Math Teacher Pedro. Go Teacher Go!


----------



## KuKu (Sep 10, 2010)

I must confess that I laughed my ass off when Rai sent a message to F in 144


----------



## Muk (Sep 10, 2010)

so i totally found it hilarious somewhere in the beginning when rai couldn't open the door.

it was like vampires can't enter a house, except reversed. vampires can't exit your house once you've invited them


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 10, 2010)

actually I don't mind the kids being fodder for capture. I mean honestly in there world, why would children be off limits? Even more than that frank hid himself so he wouldn't be involved in this org/noblesse bullshit. Hmm I don't see this being old, i see a big pay off at the end.


----------



## p0l3r (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow trace is pretty good too thanks for the rec


----------



## Muk (Sep 11, 2010)

so dr arith is the little sister he's been search all along? 

lol he got experimented on by his own sister, poor dude


----------



## Lucius (Sep 11, 2010)

what was the latest chapter you guys read?

should be 150 from ch.320 right?


----------



## KuKu (Sep 11, 2010)

Lucius said:


> what was the latest chapter you guys read?
> 
> should be 150 from ch.320 right?



Yep, new chapter every Tuesday.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 11, 2010)

oh shit zaru, you read this too?

I can see this easily becoming a blendermanga


----------



## Muk (Sep 11, 2010)

do blender people read manga


----------



## Mizura (Sep 11, 2010)

They have a term for manga they read? D:

I felt sorry for Seira in 140. It's like the manhwa was saying that she's an old hag that won't ever get married. D:


----------



## Gecka (Sep 11, 2010)

Muk said:


> do blender people read manga


god now you have me thinking what other people think of us


Mizura said:


> They have a term for manga they read? D:
> 
> I felt sorry for Seira in 140. It's like the manhwa was saying that she's an old hag that won't ever get married. D:



nah, sometimes a photoshop savvy blenderite will clean and typeset a manga and infuse it with forum humor(mainly rep humor or recent e-drama)


----------



## Mizura (Sep 13, 2010)

One chapter every Tuesday. The next chapter comes out tomorrow.  *looking forward to see if there's really a relation between Dr. Arith and Takeo*


----------



## Zaru (Sep 13, 2010)

If so then it's related to his sister

In before she IS his sister /not serious


----------



## Mizura (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, 151 is out and... lol, wtf happened? Blender doesn't even need to do anything with those last panels. x'D


----------



## Gecka (Sep 13, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK DID I JUST READ?


----------



## Gecka (Sep 14, 2010)

oh god

i went to mangafox's community forum for this manga

jesus christ those people are more unbearable than all of the libraries combined

they are seriously placing this manhwa above SAO

iMad


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh wow


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2010)

Why are there pages on mangafox that have a big fat DO NOT UPLOAD ON MANGAFOX watermark on them?


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 14, 2010)

Because people are stupid.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2010)

Anyway, I said the "She's his sister" as a joke, but then it turns out that bitch had the same idea


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 14, 2010)

She ruined your joke and everything 

I'm guessing that the modified D-drug is going to backfire on her what with the strawberry scented hints.


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 14, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Why are there pages on mangafox that have a big fat DO NOT UPLOAD ON MANGAFOX watermark on them?



There is/was a current war of scalators on Mangafox trying to get this out as quick as possible now that they have caught up to the raws it should die down.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2010)

Well I won't complain about it getting up to date that fast. 

Does anyone know if the creators of that webcomic are living off it?


----------



## Lucius (Sep 14, 2010)

Hilarious chapter. I guess there are some feelings you shouldn't experience through an experiment.


----------



## Muk (Sep 14, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> She ruined your joke and everything
> 
> I'm guessing that the modified D-drug is going to backfire on her what with the strawberry scented hints.



wasn't the strawberry one the one that boost your power by 300% or something and then drops you dead, cause it consumed your lifeforce


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2010)

But the effect shouldn't be over that FAST, should it?


----------



## Lucius (Sep 14, 2010)

Wait a sec. You guys actually don't know what happened? You seriously need to become more perverted.


----------



## Muk (Sep 14, 2010)

rofl ................ so that's the side effect of the 300% one 

headmaster you are the best indeed


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2010)

Lucius said:


> Wait a sec. You guys actually don't know what happened? You seriously need to become more perverted.



.... ffuuuuuuuuuuuuuccckkkk


----------



## Gecka (Sep 14, 2010)

ahahahahahaha

there's no way taking D gave her an orgasm

cuz if that is what the female orgasm looks like

i'm never going to give pleasure to a woman


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2010)

Don't worry, Gecka. The evil laughter is not part of an orgasm... most of the time anyway.


----------



## Lucius (Sep 14, 2010)

^gratz on 40k posts!



Gecka said:


> there's no way taking D gave her an orgasm



It's not the D, it's the strawberry. There is a reason Franky chose strawberry over apple flavor.

I have to say this is probably the most fabulous villain knock out I have ever experienced in a manga.


----------



## Muk (Sep 14, 2010)

franky just knew there was some women who'd want to take his D 

no wonder its called D*** :rofl


----------



## Gecka (Sep 14, 2010)

wtf

well

i guess strwaberries are erotic


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2010)

Muk said:


> no wonder its called D*** :rofl



 indeed

Remember kids, you get stronger when you swallow d***


----------



## Robin (Sep 15, 2010)

oh my gosh you guys 



Lucius said:


> I have to say this is probably the most fabulous villain knock out I have ever experienced in a manga.



lol true, that picture with the deer just killed me :rofl


----------



## funny2 (Sep 15, 2010)

This comic has the most funniest anti-climax battle conclusion ever.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 15, 2010)

wow i was not thinking about that...holy fuck orgasm of doom....


----------



## Gecka (Sep 15, 2010)

organism huh              ?


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 15, 2010)

i suck yes i do.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 15, 2010)

i kid, i kid


----------



## Lucius (Sep 16, 2010)

funny2 said:


> This comic has the most funniest anti-climax battle conclusion ever.



what are you talking about it was the very definition of a battle ending in a... _climax_.


----------



## funny2 (Sep 16, 2010)

Lucius said:


> what are you talking about it was the very definition of a battle ending in a... _climax_.



that's true, too


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 5, 2010)

Chapter 154

And then a one month break as this chapter is apparently the end of season 2 of Noblesse.


----------



## Lucius (Oct 5, 2010)

i hear the break got reduced to 1 week.

lol @ the experiments. i so knew what was going to happen.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 5, 2010)

my god, i need new chapter... 

I love Shinwoo


----------



## Mizura (Oct 5, 2010)

Ahahahah! Takeo and Tao's faces when they saw what the experiment was about! And Franky's evil face too! 

Somehow I do find the experiment to be rather evil... I would not like to do that every day... xP


----------



## Muk (Oct 5, 2010)

rofl at the experiment 

it is just so typical of franky :rofl

but he loves doing experiements


----------



## Lucius (Oct 19, 2010)

it's back:

Chapter 105


----------



## Mizura (Oct 19, 2010)

Yup! It's back! Yaaaaay! The translation is out! When I first saw the raws, I thought Shinwoo and Ikhan didn't tell Rai and Regis on purpose, it turns out they were just late.

Hahahah! I feel so sorry for Principal Lee! He's really being taken advantage of! Those ungrateful brats don't know the effort he goes through and puts others through to produce those delicious dishes. x'D And I guess it's nice that Im Suyi at least does Something some of the time?

Wah, Regis was so cold to those girls.


----------



## Lucius (Oct 26, 2010)

Scantily Clad

new chapter. i like how the pace is slowing down a bit and it's focusing on the kids. oh and Seira <3


----------



## Mizura (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't think it's slowing down, I think this is a transition period. 

But the chapter was so, so funny. <3 <3 <3 Silly Principal Lee. Silly Virgin Trio (as I now call Tao + Takeo + M-21).


----------



## Lucius (Oct 26, 2010)

Mizura said:


> Silly Virgin Trio (as I now call Tao + Takeo + M-21).



that's exactly what i thought, too. 

the author is doing the comedy perfectly right. In the end a Girl had to cheer them up.


----------



## Mizura (Oct 26, 2010)

I've also noticed that within Frankenstein's household, not counting Rai, power is proportional to one's house-keeping skills. Their "experience" involving the opposite sex seem proportional too. 

- At the top of the pyramid you have Frankenstein, the home owner and clean freak, and who brings the latest scientific methods and equipment to perfecting the perfect dishes. When he was young, girls were all over him.
- You then have Seira, who's head of a vampire household, who "studies housekeeping" under Frankenstein, and who seems pretty good at cooking too, even if just "normal" cooking. At the very least, she has dating advice to give.
- You have Regis, who's basically extra for cleaning up. Ignores girls, but at least he doesn't care and has plenty of time?
- You have the Trio, who at the very least, are in charge of cleaning up the school's "trash," and are basically guinea pigs for Frankenstein's food experiments. Most likely virgins. At least they're popular.
- And then you have "the mess-makers": Shinwoo, Ikhan and co.  Dateless and not as popular as the above.

Poor Rai though. He's supposed to be on top of the pyramid, but he can't even make himself a coffee (even with instructions such as "push the middle button".  )


----------



## Smoke (Oct 30, 2010)

Seira is so


Her face when she tells him he's welcome and that that's not the first time, is gorgeous.


----------



## Lucius (Nov 3, 2010)

hmm the rawcrossing page seems to be down.

here chapter 157 on mangafox:
Chapter 425/Page 16


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 3, 2010)

rager old man is rager indeed.


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 3, 2010)

Such a good manhwa, especially in regards of humor. I usually dislike most vampire manga but this one really exceeded my expectations.

Probably the best Web Comic for me. Although it is the first one I've read.
*goes to read Trace*


----------



## Robin (Nov 3, 2010)

Haha, I read Noblesse just for the humor


----------



## Lucius (Nov 9, 2010)

chapter 158:
here


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 9, 2010)

Just got some more respect for Regis.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow, poor Seira.  I feel bad for her.


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 9, 2010)

Good chapter.

Now, thinking about Seira x Shinwoo, I wonder, will we see some dhampirs (half-human, half-noblesse) or not in the future.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 15, 2010)

The raws of the latest chapter are out...

Oh my god! Ahahahah! That image is SO wrong! :rofl Poor, Poor Pedro!

Edit: HAHAHAH! It's even better translated! Poor Pedro, what has he done to deserve this?


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 16, 2010)

159 chapter is out.


----------



## Lucius (Nov 24, 2010)

160: Online Reading


----------



## Lucius (Nov 30, 2010)

new chapter, 161: ch.330


----------



## Zaru (Jan 5, 2011)

Seal lifted. FFFFF


----------



## Smoke (Jan 6, 2011)

I really want Frankenstein to show that doosh, what's up. I mean like really scare it into him.


----------



## Muk (Jan 6, 2011)

when do we usually get a chapter


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 7, 2011)

Tuesday/Wednesday I guess.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 7, 2011)

Don't they usually pop up sunday/monday?


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 7, 2011)

Tuesday in my timezone I guess.


----------



## Mizura (Jan 7, 2011)

Nobless is released at exactly 00:00 AM Tuesday Korea time, or 23:00 Monday for me who's in China. For Western readers, it means the release occurs sometime on a Tuesday morning.


----------



## mali (Jan 7, 2011)

Full powered frankenstien is gonna make some pureblood sushi.......


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 11, 2011)

Chapter 167 is out 

only sane man


----------



## Smoke (Jan 11, 2011)

Noblesse comes out here, usually on mondays, like it did today.



Also, concerning 167, I'm sure we're all thinking the same thing but I'm gonna go ahead and say it anyway.


*Spoiler*: __ 



SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!!!!


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 11, 2011)

Smoke said:


> Noblesse comes out here, usually on mondays, like it did today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



indeed. waiting for the rofl rolf troll stomp.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 11, 2011)

Mr. Smugtwat will hopefully get his noble ass handed to him.


----------



## Muk (Jan 11, 2011)

franky is the man


----------



## Smoke (Jan 18, 2011)

I love the humor of this manga.


_"I told him to be courteous" _


----------



## Juri (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow, Happened on this topic by chance since I don't usually visit this section. Nice to see there are other people enjoying this. 

Now I'm off to start trace.


----------



## Muk (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh franky he's got himself an alibi with Seira 

"I was very courtageous, right?" (Right?!)


----------



## Zaru (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh frank u so courteous


----------



## Smoke (Jan 18, 2011)

Muk said:


> Oh franky he's got himself an alibi with Seira
> 
> "I was very courtageous, right?" (Right?!)



Is that when you're courteous and courageous at the same time?


----------



## Muk (Jan 18, 2011)

they go hand in hand 

and i bet Franky is Seira's type


----------



## Juri (Jan 25, 2011)

#169 is out.


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 25, 2011)

Franky's troll smiles are awesome.


----------



## Drakor (Jan 25, 2011)

Damn, he just shitted on Rael while smirking, then he put him on airs in the end? 

Now he's got an alibi with Seira for Rai and then quickly secured his and his masters safety via blackmail by making a clan leader and another noble know Rael stole a soul weapon?

Poor guy will turn all his unending hatred to Frankenstein unable to release


----------



## Smoke (Jan 25, 2011)

Anyone else get the impression Franky might be related to the Kurita Clan?


----------



## Muk (Jan 25, 2011)

nah franky ain't pussy kurita clan

he's his master servant  (damn i forgot his master's name )

loved his troll smile


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 25, 2011)

Muk said:


> nah franky ain't pussy kurita clan
> 
> he's his master servant  (*damn i forgot his master's name* )
> 
> loved his troll smile



I know what you mean Rai is so hard to remember.


----------



## Muk (Jan 25, 2011)

i ment his full name

but i also ment Rei

i hate it how franky always calls him master, you never memorize his name if you just call him master all the time


----------



## Juri (Jan 31, 2011)

Damn, Rael and Franky are much stronger than I expected.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 31, 2011)

I wonder what the fuck kind of weapon Frank has. So many mysteries. 

Altho it was super cool how it comes out of the sky.



And I wonder now if Rai has one too.


----------



## Muk (Feb 1, 2011)

lol Rei noticing Franky going all out 

ahh a master knows his servant too well

wonder if Rei will interfere with the fight

and poor younglings, don't know their elders

i bet Franky is still holding back though, he's probably going to drag out the fight, just a little bit


----------



## Zaru (Feb 1, 2011)

Frankie boy's got more hidden powerups than machines to make food for his master


----------



## Smoke (Feb 1, 2011)

Reminds me a little bit of Ulquiorra's Relampago


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 9, 2011)

Latest chapter


*Spoiler*: __ 



After all that turns out Rael had a summons for Seira from the Lord. She went.

"Please take care of Regis for me."


----------



## Muk (Feb 10, 2011)

i was wondering when he'll pull out that summon

trying to take her away for his love interest would have never worked in the first place

especially after she rejected him multiple times


----------



## Drakor (Feb 15, 2011)

Latest chapter huh...looks like Franky was a very bad servant in his time. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




If soul weapons accumulate power passed on by the previous clan heads, I'm assuming Frankensteins weapon stole souls forcibly and they want revenge. I guess he's going to either snitch on Rael or possibly steal Rael's soul weapon himself to amp the Dark Spear


----------



## Muk (Feb 15, 2011)

i love naughty franky smile


----------



## Drakor (Feb 21, 2011)

Rajak looks fierce without that hood, thats how an assassin of old should appear


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 21, 2011)

i don't know you can assassinate someone when a "normal" attack bust buildings.


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 23, 2011)

Lukedonia huh?


----------



## Smoke (Feb 23, 2011)

Seira looks gorgeous in her Noble attire


----------



## mali (Feb 25, 2011)

Rajak looks like a speedster, waiting for a good fight so I can get noblesse some good match ups in the manga and anime battledome


----------



## Muk (Mar 1, 2011)

174 is out 

i love you franky:

"are we going to land on the air strip?"

"Nope, we jump down!"    

Franky you are just too badass


----------



## Zaru (Mar 1, 2011)

Casually plane crash. Nothing to sweat over.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 1, 2011)

So the current lord makes the ground shake when raising her voice in anger. Rai needs to get there in time to save Seira and Gejutel since she appears to be a dangerous mix of intelligence, power and impulsive emotions.


----------



## Muk (Mar 1, 2011)

Rai, he's going to pwn that little bitch and put her in her place 

he's the true lord over the castle


----------



## dark_himura (Mar 8, 2011)

175 out
described it as such


----------



## Drakor (Mar 8, 2011)

So Frankies experiments to stabalize M-21 have empowered him enough so he can now casually resist mind control by Nobles older than Regis. 

To think Frankies "experiments" were just food, certain pills, sleeping, and checking vital signs for stabalizing had that much affect. Wonder what would happen if he actually gave them injections...


----------



## Muk (Mar 9, 2011)

he'd probably would make them close to noblesse's of age greater than regis 

and i love how he's mentoring Regis to use his powers 

Regis will grow to become a fine member with Franky's awesome guidance


----------



## mali (Mar 9, 2011)

For some reason I want Frankenstien duke it out Gejutel all though what he has shown currently puts him below gejutel.


----------



## Enigma (Mar 9, 2011)

I wonder if we'll ever see Rai get serious in a fight.


----------



## mali (Mar 10, 2011)

Enigma said:


> I wonder if we'll ever see Rai get serious in a fight.



Probably but its gonna happen at the end of the series


----------



## Smoke (Mar 10, 2011)

Drakor said:


> So the current lord makes the ground shake when raising her voice in anger. Rai needs to get there in time to save Seira and Gejutel since *she appears to be a dangerous mix of intelligence, power and impulsive emotions.*



You've described a large percentage of women.


----------



## mali (Mar 15, 2011)

Chap should be out today


----------



## Muk (Mar 15, 2011)

twinrasengan said:


> Chap should be out today


Seeing as how this is how one-rank up Espada deal with point-blank Visored GTs


----------



## mali (Mar 15, 2011)

Muk said:


> pretty powerful



Thanks but somemanga gives me too much problems on my computer


----------



## mali (Mar 15, 2011)

I just read the chap and lol tao


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 22, 2011)

Link
New Chapter is out.


----------



## Muk (Mar 22, 2011)

"Then how are you still alive?"

OMG Franky you are such a fucking troll 

toying with those noobs


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 22, 2011)

Anyone else know about these omake-like comics for Noblesse? Some of them have been translated.

Soi Fon could ever do
Soi Fon could ever do
Soi Fon could ever do
Soi Fon could ever do
Soi Fon could ever do

Anyone else thinking the Lady in charge and Rai are related? Or at least from the same clan?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also the head guy before Rai? I'd lol if it was Franky. With every other noble having red eyes it's significant Franky only one who has blue.


----------



## Muk (Mar 22, 2011)

but franky calls Rai Lord, unless Rai raised the previous lord from the dead


----------



## Lucius (Mar 22, 2011)

i'm very confused now. wasn't Rai the first noble or something? didn't they make a big deal saying he was the noble amongst nobles and stuff?


----------



## Muk (Mar 22, 2011)

maybe there is a rank higher than lord


----------



## Drakor (Mar 22, 2011)

They probably had some name for their species, and the leader being called Lord while Rai was given the title of Noblesse. 

After he vanished they all started calling themselves Nobles...maybe it'll be a sign of disrespect of some sort if they discover he is alive and they took his name to define their race?


----------



## G@R-chan (Mar 25, 2011)

I call it now. Rai and Franky are the traitors who killed the Lord. 

well they maybe didn't kill the Lord but it could be an interesting backstory as why they could be considered traitors.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 25, 2011)

the lord died 500 years ago, rai has been mia for 820, so i doubt it

i have to admit Noblesse is awesome, my only two minor gripes are both regarding rai, neither his fault of course
a. if you notice he is always a side character, though he is supposed to be the main character, first he was upstaged by the group of kids and shinwoo, then it was m21 and regis/seira, or even frankenstein; i mean in half the chapters we only see him when he drinks tea
b. id like to see more emotion from rai, and perhaps the development of some relationships with him, he personality is awesome, but he could occasionally act out a little more, and of course we need to see raixseira


----------



## Muk (Mar 26, 2011)

if rai acts out, the world is doomed 

he'd probably be too much mary sue so the author just has him drink tea and chew bubble gum


----------



## Zaru (Mar 26, 2011)

Muk said:


> if rai acts out, the world is doomed
> 
> he'd probably be too much mary sue so the author just has him drink tea and chew bubble gum



He's just being kept back because let's face it, he would obliterate all the previous foes. Side characters need development too!


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 26, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> and of course we need to see raixseira


]What raixseira, it should be shinwooxseira 

It was hinted several times 

I wonder whether Shinwoo will get some supernatural ability later in manhwa or not.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm just hoping Shinwoo is a descendant of a traditional line of w/e Noblesse's version of exorcists/priests are. 

We need a peak human who can somewhat contend with the experiments and low rank Nobles. Then of course...theres the werewolves...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 27, 2011)

it was only hinted once (she smiled at him once), and i have no idea where the author pulled that from; it makes no sense, first of all i dont particularly like shinwoo, and dont need to see anymore of him, secondly what happened to being madly in love with yuna, thirdly, he is human she is noblesse; if they wont do rai, id rather see regis x seira, or frank x seira

shinwoo is so lame, i mean he would be an okay character in some random fighting manwha, but with other characters like rai, frankenstein, m21, etc. he's just fodder

^and the point of the experimented humans is to contend with super naturals, there is no need for another random powered up group


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh! So this manhwa has a thread after all! I'm happy! 

Anyone noticed the present the previous Lord gave to Rai? It was originally a couple, right? But when Rai and Frank returned to the mansion, there was only one. I think the cross on his left ear is the partner? Hehehe... just some trivial detail I noticed, but who knows... it could reveal something.


----------



## Juri (Mar 28, 2011)

Chapter 178 out


----------



## Smoke (Mar 29, 2011)

Good chapter.


I love how they're inside relaxing while Regis is outside taking care of everything.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 29, 2011)

Lmao @ the chapter, Regis is desperately fighting them off sweating, bleeding and almost about to collapse as Rai ponders the room temperature 


Kira U. Masaki said:


> it was only hinted once (she smiled at him once), and i have no idea where the author pulled that from; it makes no sense, first of all i dont particularly like shinwoo, and dont need to see anymore of him, secondly what happened to being madly in love with yuna, thirdly, he is human she is noblesse; if they wont do rai, id rather see regis x seira, or frank x seira
> 
> shinwoo is so lame, i mean he would be an okay character in some random fighting manwha, but with other characters like rai, frankenstein, m21, etc. he's just fodder
> 
> ^and the point of the experimented humans is to contend with super naturals, there is no need for another random powered up group


Shinwoo was the first student they befriended, as well as the first to protect her and Regis from being ganged on by normal humans. It was courtesy that she helped him. Whether her "type" is Shinwoo's or not doesn't matter since he's done enough to get her attention as opposed to Rai, Regis, or Franky and we heard her views on them already.

He's the *only* normal so far in the manga with near peak human ability, if he gets something that doesn't change his humanity it'll show us how humans use to contend with the dangers of the past without the Nobles help.


----------



## Muk (Mar 29, 2011)

RN4 to the rescue of #3


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 29, 2011)

So it seems that these new nobles don't know of Cadis Etrama Di Raizel. 

They will get the surprise of their lives when they find out about Rai.


----------



## Lucius (Mar 29, 2011)

now that's what i call an entrance. the virgin trio truned into a virgin quartet.

can't wait till Rai meets up with the new clanleaders. KNEEL


----------



## Juri (Mar 29, 2011)

So what does the RN stand for?


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 29, 2011)

According to my sources, RN-4 was changed to RK-4 (which is the correct one).

And by the information I gathered, I found out that there was really no mention of the Central Order in this text:

"We are RK-4. Our past was erased by the Central Order and we are Reborn as Knights." and that the correct translation would be: "We are RK-4. We've forgotten the past and been reborn as "his" knights."

So RK-4 could either mean "Reborn Knights" or "Rai's Knights". RN-4, on the other hand, sounds funny. It could mean "Rai's Nurses". LOL


----------



## Muk (Mar 29, 2011)

Rai's Nurses

I go with that


----------



## Robin (Mar 29, 2011)

Okay I just had weird and oddly sexy images in my mind.


----------



## Muk (Mar 29, 2011)

Well it wouldn't be Rai if it wasn't sexy and classy


----------



## Robin (Mar 29, 2011)

I was actually talking about the 3 modified male nurses  
esp. M-21


----------



## Muk (Mar 29, 2011)

Well yes, that's why I said sexy and *classy*. Rai, well his servant Franky put a lot of effort that Rai's living condition is classy fit for a nobel 

RN4 must also be classy and probably sexy to be fit for Rai, to be called Rai's Nurses


----------



## Robin (Mar 29, 2011)

exactly


----------



## Muk (Mar 29, 2011)

hmm i have the urge to reread this manga from the beginning  just too awesome

but i still wonder who it was that woke Rai out of his slumber


----------



## Robin (Mar 29, 2011)

he woke himself up... you know it's the usual amount of sleep the lords get, 1400 years awake, 800 years sleep. Just like us, we're awake for 14 hours vs 8 hour sleep (ideally).


----------



## Muk (Mar 29, 2011)

ooooo ohh that is totally awesome and logical


----------



## Drakor (Mar 29, 2011)

Nico Robin said:


> he woke himself up... you know it's the usual amount of sleep the lords get, 1400 years awake, 800 years sleep. Just like us, we're awake for 14 hours vs 8 hour sleep (ideally).


Damn, I didn't even think of that. It'd make sense to have multiple clan leaders of varying age and such to keep rotations too.


----------



## Robin (Mar 29, 2011)

only the time that passes is so long that they forget about each other


----------



## Muk (Mar 29, 2011)

btw do you think Rai will introduce the other nobels with CS 1.6?  maybe he can then put those nobel feel death and helplessness


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 30, 2011)

It kinda feel great knowing that Rai is somehow "creating" his own clan (with the RK-4, Frank and Siera) unknowingly. It feels like they're willingly giving them their respect without Rai demanding. It's amazing. They're like treating him as The True Noblesse and these guys (except Frank) don't even know of his title.


----------



## Muk (Mar 30, 2011)

well that's what a noblesse is 

he doesn't need a title to have followers


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 1, 2011)

Drakor said:


> Lmao @ the chapter, Regis is desperately fighting them off sweating, bleeding and almost about to collapse as Rai ponders the room temperature
> 
> Shinwoo was the first student they befriended, as well as the first to protect her and Regis from being ganged on by normal humans. It was courtesy that she helped him. Whether her "type" is Shinwoo's or not doesn't matter since he's done enough to get her attention as opposed to *Rai*, Regis, or Franky and we heard her views on them already.
> 
> He's the *only* normal so far in the manga with near peak human ability, if he gets something that doesn't change his humanity it'll show us how humans use to contend with the dangers of the past without the Nobles help.



what manga are you reading, she said rai was so elegant she didnt know how to deal with him, if anything she is saying he is out of her league; and its still doesnt get around the fact human w. noblesse doesnt work

- they need to hurry up and do the rai meets the lord chapter, im waiting for that reaction, although i can say 100 plus chapters and there honestly has not been slump in quality at any point


----------



## Drakor (Apr 1, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> what manga are you reading, she said rai was so elegant she didnt know how to deal with him, if anything she is saying he is out of her league; and its still doesnt get around the fact human w. noblesse doesnt work
> 
> - they need to hurry up and do the rai meets the lord chapter, im waiting for that reaction, although i can say 100 plus chapters and there honestly has not been slump in quality at any point


I do know what I've been reading, I never said Shinwoo was the only option. I said shes already voiced her opinions on everyone else, especially dropped a hint that Shinwoo may be her type. So what *manwha* are *you* reading...

Then unmasked Ichigo tanks it
Then unmasked Ichigo tanks it


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 5, 2011)

Chapter's out!

Chapter 12

We're in for a surprise!


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ragnarok 

Does it belong to Rai or the former lord?


----------



## Smoke (Apr 5, 2011)

This whole time I thought ragnarok was Norse..........turns out it was Bermudan.


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 5, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



If I got the chapter correctly, it was from the former Lord's.


----------



## Robin (Apr 5, 2011)

well, didn't Rai go to the temple before the last hibernation? He would've known about the sword if it was from the previous lord... So I think it's Rai's sword.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I suppose this means while Raizel was hibernating, the Lord figured it'd be safest to hide it with him after forbidding entry. Raizel would wake up along with seeing the sword, put pieces together...but then a new question arises...

Who opened the door, took a hibernating Raizel out, and then *left* Ragnarok alone?


----------



## Muk (Apr 5, 2011)

maybe there isn't enough room for both raizel and ragnarok to stay in the tempel together. seems like ragnarok is special enough to take up an entire tempel


----------



## Ender (Apr 8, 2011)

awesome chapter. awesome sword. i want it.


----------



## Juri (Apr 12, 2011)

Chapter 180 Out


----------



## Muk (Apr 12, 2011)

looks like plot is moving on quickly

and finally raizel gets some development


----------



## Ender (Apr 12, 2011)

oh that bitch gonna get it :ho


----------



## Drakor (Apr 12, 2011)

Lmao, the previous Lord seemed like a pretty cool guy going so far to think his offers to transfer Lordship to Raizel was a competition. I guess he didn't want anyone else but Raizel to have his power and authority, not even his daughter though I can see why...forced eternal sleep and a rank strip

At least part of my question from before was answered, but we still don't know who moved his casket. Also, kudos to whoever said it was Raizel Knights


----------



## Ender (Apr 12, 2011)

so rai knew/had a feeling that the current lord didnt have the soul weapon and after he learned about the forbidden thing, he deduced thats where it might be.......


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 12, 2011)

So Franky = Peacock? . The lord and him are totally related.


----------



## mali (Apr 12, 2011)

Franky most have been pretty high-up for the former Lord to acknowledge his existence


----------



## shadowlords (Apr 12, 2011)

twinrasengan said:


> Franky most have been pretty high-up for the former Lord to acknowledge his existence



It seems more like he thinks of Frankenstein as a Picollo. Not that great but at least he's not a Yamcha.


----------



## moocifer (Apr 12, 2011)

So, will we learn why Rai went to sleep and what the Union was doing with his coffin this arc?


----------



## Muk (Apr 19, 2011)

Spoiler pics for the next chapter are OUT!

Chapter 181


----------



## Drakor (Apr 19, 2011)

Damn, what a chapter!

Regis and the other enhanced humans are going to have to 4v1 Rael if they want to survive. At least we now know why Gejutel didn't say anything, this current lord might rage, slander, and accuse Raizel of all kinds of shit. 

Didn't think Seira would get so distraught and emotionally compromised, even going to the lengths of breaking out knowing the penalties...then again


----------



## Muk (Apr 19, 2011)

Seira gonna go resuce Gejutel 

he was like a father to her


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 19, 2011)

i just want the meeting between rai and the lord to happen already and hear exactly what rai's status is; i mean he was respected by the previous lord, by gatejeul , and called the true noblesse the original one with the title, yet his seeming deference even if he didnt want to rule is a little odd - this is starting to remind me of Underworld , usually even if he did not want to rule if he was the original noblesse, he should not make any comments lowering himself below anyone and he did with the lord and he is sort of doing it now; i mean he should be like so who cares what some little spoiled brat says, its not my concern


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 19, 2011)

So does this mean that Rai and co. are going to invade the previous lord's shrine? 

I'm dying to see Rai's and the current lord's confrontation. Me is getting impatient. :3


----------



## Ender (Apr 19, 2011)

fuck yea sierra  her + RK + Rai himself will be a force to reckon with


----------



## Muk (Apr 19, 2011)

Master Bait said:


> So does this mean that Rai and co. are going to invade the previous lord's shrine?
> 
> I'm dying to see Rai's and the current lord's confrontation. Me is getting impatient. :3



i think Rai is going to order Franky to "ask" the lord nicely for entrance  :durr


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 19, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> fuck yea sierra  her + RK + Rai himself will be a force to reckon with



i imagine rai and franky could probably wipe out all of the clan leaders and nobles combined, maybe even rai by himself


----------



## Drakor (Apr 19, 2011)

Doubt it, I don't think Franky is that much stronger than Gejutel who's been alive since Rai and the current Lords time. Theres Kaye to worry about as well as Rajak...we'll see though


----------



## Enigma (Apr 19, 2011)

Seira's awesome.


----------



## Robin (Apr 19, 2011)

I guess we're about to see another revolution, now in an Asian comic instead of a Middle Eastern country


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 20, 2011)

Drakor said:


> Doubt it, I don't think Franky is that much stronger than Gejutel who's been alive since Rai and the current Lords time. Theres Kaye to worry about as well as Rajak...we'll see though



yea but franky has been alive that long as well, and he doesnt even look like an old man, plus it was getjuel who acknowledged his ability ; but im also going on the fact that this current lord seems like a joke compared to the former lord, and i doubt the other leaders are on the same level as the prior clan leaders, granted i think the older brother who wears his collar up to his nose looks formidable, but also remember getjuel wont be fighting anyway


----------



## Juri (Apr 26, 2011)

Chapter 182 out.


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 26, 2011)

I lol'ed when Regis proudly screamed he's no. 3. Gotta love RK-4. It seems that Rael is gonna confront the RK-4. I'd so love it if they'll kick his ass. I'm also worried about Sierra. 

On a side note: No Rai and Franky this chapter.


----------



## Muk (Apr 26, 2011)

hmm no franky and rai 

still pretty awesome chapter


----------



## Smoke (May 3, 2011)

Shit just got really real!!!


Or at least it's gonna get.


----------



## Enigma (May 3, 2011)

Nice, they finally found out


----------



## Robin (May 3, 2011)

lol pretty much everyone's dead now


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 3, 2011)

i was rather hoping she would find out face to face, but at least now the CL is aware

seems like the the little girl is gonna throw another tantrum

plus i like how getjuel flat out said, rai was the one who should have been lord in front of everyone, owned.


----------



## Muk (May 3, 2011)

wohooo the girl finally makes the connection 

took her about long enough 

now time for her to get pwned as well as the rest of them


----------



## mali (May 3, 2011)

Chapter out Link removed


----------



## Master Bait (May 3, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!! NEXT CHAPTER PLOX!!!


----------



## Ender (May 4, 2011)

not planned bro

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Muk (May 10, 2011)

here

184 out

lol rai is more worried about what franky did than those guards coming at them


----------



## Drakor (May 10, 2011)

Starting to see where the author is going with this now, they're taking tidbits of history and using it to explain some weapons. 

Ragnarok - Perhaps started stories of a legendary sword wielding all power, Excalibur etc
Death Scythe - Loyard clan started the human fable of the Grim Reaper due to use of their soul weapon
Grandia - Kertia clan where the origins of the assassination trade
Blood Witch - Rozaria's clan probably started the thing about witches, being a red head and wielding a stick and all

Wouldn't be surprising with how the author took a whole new spin on vampires, and Doctor Frankenstein. Soon to come up will be the werewolves which are near extinct


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 10, 2011)

first off who the hell does this b^^ch think she is; i hate to break it to her but there were many empires where the crown was passed to someone who was not blood kin by the previous ruler; but that aside she really thinks two scrubs are going to be enough for rai, really? 

Apparently rudimentary math skills are not required to be lord cuz, Rai mia 800 years ago, Lord is betrayed 500 years ago, so obviously Rai is responsible. He doesnt even have a reason to betray the lord as the lord was willing to give him the title.

Im just waiting for rai to finally say, look here little girl, i hate to break it to you, but im the first, and the true noblesse, that means you daddy is my progeny and so are you. I mean franky clearly said at one point, he was suprised they used the title noblesse, it was a term used only for rai. Lord did not know rai's age or birthday, Gejtuel called him the true noblesse. It pretty obvious that he is either the first noblesse, or one of a group of first few noblesses. 

I wish noblesse had an anime, thats definitely something i would pay to see. I was first hesitant about looking at this because its one of these webcomics, but some of these are pretty dam good.


----------



## Anasazi (May 16, 2011)

Just caught up with this series after a 3 day reading binge.  Good stuff.  9/10.


----------



## Muk (May 17, 2011)

what's going on, where are my updates for this week


----------



## Byakuya (May 17, 2011)

This manhwa is awesome <3


----------



## Smoke (May 17, 2011)

It should be up in about an hour, according to past releases.


----------



## Drakor (May 17, 2011)

Cage of Eden

Out indeed, Rael and M-21


----------



## Judas (May 17, 2011)

I think I'll get into this manga.


----------



## mali (May 17, 2011)

I hope he doesnt use that pill, I wanna see Rael get owned fair and square.


----------



## Muk (May 17, 2011)

i hope it ain't strawberry again


----------



## Aizen (May 22, 2011)

This is the only manga i'm following religiously on a weekly basis atm. And I follow a shitload of different mangas. So fucking amazing!


----------



## Drakor (May 24, 2011)

And the new chapter is out, boy the tension is rising!

Male-to-female gender imbalance

Edit: I wonder what Rajak would say if he found Rael right now...


----------



## Muk (May 24, 2011)

he'd be in disbelieve

he'd be amazed at the sheer awesomeness that Rael is


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 24, 2011)

look the supporting characters are nice, but seriously this is getting old, you had like ten chapters focusing on the regis and the other 3, then the one chapter where the lord finally hears about rai, and then back to more chapters on regis; is not, this manga, about rai? where the hell is he?


----------



## Juri (May 24, 2011)

Sipping tea.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 25, 2011)

this is why this WC could use an anime, we could fit the regis and mk4 fight in one episode and not have to wait weeks on end for some interaction with rai and lord


----------



## Muk (May 31, 2011)

187 is out

 failed to cut Ulquiorra

what a cliff hanger 

finally rail appears


----------



## Juri (May 31, 2011)

lol Rael should think of an excuse now while he has the time.


----------



## Drakor (May 31, 2011)

ROFL...Rajak's entrance...Raels face. This is about to be a badass fight

Oh and for those who're too lazy to sign up on Somemanga heres a link to another site: went over this


----------



## mali (May 31, 2011)

I sense a fight were Franky might actually have to get serious......


----------



## Muk (May 31, 2011)

franky and serious? don't u see the paradox in it 

he's only serious when it comes to researching ramen


----------



## mali (May 31, 2011)

Rajak breathed without Rai's permission...................Frankys goin ape shit crazy


----------



## Smoke (May 31, 2011)

Omg why is next week so far away?


----------



## Rene (Jun 2, 2011)

Finally the stuff I'm really interested in this arc is getting started.


----------



## Killed14puppies (Jun 6, 2011)

With 188 Frankenstein is throwin the smack down.


----------



## Drakor (Jun 6, 2011)

Seira's grim reaper looked so badass, found it hilarious how pathetic Rael looked trying to impress his big brother only to constantly fail before Frankie


----------



## Muk (Jun 6, 2011)

ahh franky if rael is there he can't play around anymore


----------



## Enigma (Jun 6, 2011)

Beautiful                 .


----------



## ryz (Jun 7, 2011)

Whereas Shunsui got speedblitzed by Aizen.

Lol at Rai ignoring Kertia!


----------



## Hunter (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow, I never gussed that difference in power was that *big* of a gap.


----------



## Muk (Jun 7, 2011)

lol rai
he's just that awesome

some mid boss appears,

options:
fight
flee
special: Rai Ignore!!!!!


----------



## mali (Jun 7, 2011)

Frankenstien just got serious.


----------



## vegitabo (Jun 7, 2011)

so, franky is strong as rajak and rael combined O.o;


----------



## Unknown (Jun 7, 2011)

twinrasengan said:


> Frankenstien just got serious.



LOL you really think that Franky is serious?
I tought the same when he fought aganist Rael..., just wait till Franky looks that he finally gets serious when he bichslaps the Lord.


----------



## Drakor (Jun 7, 2011)

Rai told Franky don't hold back based off his evaluation of Rajak. Since Franky told him Rajak was a few hundred years the new clan leader, he felt the need to not "play" with Rael as he had to fight someone powerful so I believe they're somewhat equal. 

Would be great, since we'd know the limits of Franky who is becoming increasingly apparent that he isn't a noble but a Vampire/Person who received power


----------



## Muk (Jun 7, 2011)

i wonder what franky was before he was franky 

maybe that's Rai's greatest secret 

and also why Franky is so loyal to his master


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 7, 2011)

All I know is fast dont lie. I think this chapter made is clear, that no individual noble including the lord is on Rai's level. I though Rajak def. was in the top  2-3, and Rai didnt even bother with him.


----------



## Luciana (Jun 13, 2011)

I wonder if Frank is actually serious in this fight.


----------



## Muk (Jun 13, 2011)

looks like franky is enjoying every bit of it.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jun 13, 2011)

actually it is released every monday by easygoing scans, but sometimes they release it tuesday morning. For example 189 is already out on their website here's the Scan


----------



## vegitabo (Jun 13, 2011)

got to wait another week


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 14, 2011)

Getting closer to the highlight of this arc 

I'm glad this fight probably won't take as long as I thought it would.


----------



## Drakor (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm happy we can finally gauge Franky now, he faces a clan leader with seemingly mid difficulty. I guess its safe to say hes slightly above a clan leader around Rajak's level. 

Did he clash with Crombell in his sealed state though? Can't remember if he did or not...


----------



## Muk (Jun 14, 2011)

with crombell Rai did not release his seal. I think Franky can somewhat release part of his seal however.

Or maybe it is just that he is suppressing his powers due to a vow and nothing else


----------



## Juri (Jun 14, 2011)

Muk said:


> with crombell Rai did not release his seal. I think Franky can somewhat release part of his seal however.
> 
> Or maybe it is just that he is suppressing his powers due to a vow and nothing else



Yeah, his "seal" does seem more like a vow of suppression.


----------



## Robin (Jun 15, 2011)

so they actually came there to take over the country?


----------



## YogaBallsofFire (Jun 15, 2011)

Whoazers. 189 was beastly! Figures that Franky would have to make a pact with something *apparently demonic in order to keep up with the vampires. I am reminded of Gutz from Berserk, only inasmuch as the powerup they wield threatens to consume them.

I liked how Rael scolded his little bro and then cut his abdomen to repair the dishonor he had brought upon their clan. Franky was digging it too, aparently :

Also, I think it's interesting that the present Lord, Miss bitchy bitch, (do we have a name yet?) already knows that it's Rai. Up to now, she has been searching for an answer, and none of the Gejutels have revealed him yet, so I wonder how she suddenly knows? Of course I expect her to wield some cool powers - but it really came as a surprise to me that the story began with her acknowledging Rai's return. I was hoping that we'd get a nice "OMGAWDWTFBBQSAAUZ" face from her in a scene where Rai suddenly appears. I love it when manga and manwha set those moments up.


----------



## Unknown (Jun 18, 2011)

Letting Franky aside, has anyone think of what Rai's own soul weapon will be?

I predict it to be this one:
He wasn't even sure if he could defeat a fucking fraccion with his banka
Just a clock...


----------



## Drakor (Jun 18, 2011)

YogaBallsofFire said:


> Also, I think it's interesting that the present Lord, Miss bitchy bitch, (do we have a name yet?) already knows that it's Rai. Up to now, she has been searching for an answer, and none of the Gejutels have revealed him yet, so I wonder how she suddenly knows? Of course I expect her to wield some cool powers - but it really came as a surprise to me that the story began with her acknowledging Rai's return. I was hoping that we'd get a nice "OMGAWDWTFBBQSAAUZ" face from her in a scene where Rai suddenly appears. I love it when manga and manwha set those moments up.



Gejutel said something along the lines of "It was him, the one the previous Lord wanted to succeed him" guess that was enough incentive for her to rampage


Unknown said:


> Letting Franky aside, has anyone think of what Rai's own soul weapon will be?
> 
> I predict it to be this one:
> here
> Just a clock...


I think its his ring personally, but then his blood field tech wouldn't accompany the numerous dark/lore presented to humans. 
So far:
-Assasination
-Witchcraft
-Grim Reaper/Death
-Ragnarok/Excalibur


----------



## mali (Jun 18, 2011)

For some reason I think the former lord>>everyone else including Rai


----------



## YogaBallsofFire (Jun 18, 2011)

Unknown said:


> Letting Franky aside, has anyone think of what Rai's own soul weapon will be?
> 
> I predict it to be this one:
> here
> Just a clock...



Eh, I figured the enourmous excalibur-type sword in the Lord's Shrine was the soul weapon itself, and perhaps the non-battle form it would take is that cross that is so special to him. I'll dig up the links to the images if you don't know wat I'm talking about.



Drakor said:


> Gejutel said something along the lines of "It was him, the one the previous Lord wanted to succeed him" guess that was enough incentive for her to rampage
> 
> I think its his ring personally, but then his blood field tech wouldn't accompany the numerous dark/lore presented to humans.
> So far:
> ...



Eh thanks for remembering that bit about what Gejutel said. I still don't remember reading it, so maybe my browser glitched and skipped a page? who knows.

But yes, that is an astute observation about the various soul weapons that have been shown. each alludes to some kind of ancient lore, or at least a darkly power. As I mentioned to the dude above, I believe that sword IS the woul weapon intended for Rai. Presumably he rejected it before he went into his sleep. The unusual thing that has not been revealed is how a Lord or Clan leader actually passes it on. With the one clan of two brothers (assassin skill) it seems the Lord split his soul? And the elder brother didn't seem ver to see that the younger bro had a soul weapon, even though he shouldn't technically. As for the previous and present Lord, it is his daighter, so presumably he left something behind for her, but since he seemed to not feel like she was fit to be the Lord, one can only guess if she usurped his power and killed him somehow. And if not, I hope that the sword in his tomb is superior to whatever the present Lord has received....

Thinking about this, it may be on the horizon that Rai will not be able to defeat the present Lord without the use of a soul weapon. Their battle is going to be awesomesauce, but I can't figure out where the story will go after that...well I guess there is the one scientist guy who survived fighting Franky...




twinrasengan said:


> For some reason I think the former lord>>everyone else including Rai



 Indubitably.


----------



## Luciana (Jun 20, 2011)

Tons of text~~ 
Looks like Frank has gone berserk?


----------



## Killed14puppies (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for posting the Link!

I'll definately need a trans tho to understand this chapter.  Just from sight alone it looks like they're speaking about how Franky is a beast and he's not a vamp.  Too many surprised expressions over and over again tho.


edit:  Looks like the scan is out now though

Link removed


----------



## Luciana (Jun 20, 2011)

So Frank is human o,o. Seems he modified himself.
Grandpa was pretty badass in this chapter. 
Also now that i payed attention to what he's wearing, doesn't it look like something a priest would? 
Other clan leaders got an attire similar to the weapon they use or the arts their clan excels at (pokes Rajak). Wild guess, his SW would be related to something along the lines of Church...?


----------



## dark_himura (Jun 20, 2011)

Frankenstein is beasting.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 20, 2011)

Fuck, Frankenstein's too awesome.


----------



## Muk (Jun 21, 2011)

franky way too awesome


----------



## mali (Jun 21, 2011)

Franky is bossing it


----------



## Drakor (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm happy I was right Franky was above, but close to the power of a clan leader. Even though I was wrong about him being a vamp, remaining human and being strong through his own scientific studies makes it great.

Seems old clan leaders were far more powerful than these new ones as well. I guess Frankenstein must of fought with great difficulty against Rael & Rajak's father and Gejutel in that 2 on 1. Insight on old enemies becoming friends I suppose 



Luciana said:


> Other clan leaders got an attire similar to the weapon they use or the arts their clan excels at (pokes Rajak). Wild guess, his SW would be related to something along the lines of Church...?


The more I look at it, Frankenstein seems related to something with necromancy.

I wouldn't be surprised the reason he lived for so long is because the Dark Spear is a creation of his designed to mimic a Nobles Soul Weapon, but instead of being passed down it forcibly steals the souls of his victims, restoring his youth while giving him power. 

Would explain why they were forced to halt his blood knight tendencies + his mad scientist thirst for knowledge as well.


----------



## Muk (Jun 21, 2011)

well all the clan leaders are noobs 

of course they are no match to the vertrans


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 21, 2011)

You tell them Gejutel

Raels refusal to acknowledge Frankenstein is starting to get silly though...


----------



## Muk (Jun 21, 2011)

raels is just a fucking noob who think he's lvl 80


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 21, 2011)

how beast must rai be, if his human servant could take on 2 vet clan heads 2 on 1, and now apparently due to weaker clan heads could outright beat 2 on 1 vs clan heads

i didnt like though that the chapter is making it look like maybe the female lord was right about everything except rai, it seems after this chapter gejtuel had no interest in serving on her nor did the other leaders, though i doubt rai was involved in any coup de teat 

dude im just waiting for rai to pop in there and say something along the lines of "I had to miss my ramen for this?", and just own everyone


----------



## Tracespeck (Jun 21, 2011)

Dr Cromwell is probably using frankensteins techniques to make himself stronger.  Which finally explains how he had so much power and will make him the strongest human for sure.  He may even surpass frankenstein in the sense that Rai cut off frankensteins "experiments" at some point.  On the other hand franky will always be smarter and understand his own work better, probably has at least one trump card as well.


----------



## Muk (Jun 22, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> how beast must rai be, if his human servant could take on 2 vet clan heads 2 on 1, and now apparently due to weaker clan heads could outright beat 2 on 1 vs clan heads
> 
> i didnt like though that the chapter is making it look like maybe the female lord was right about everything except rai, it seems after this chapter gejtuel had no interest in serving on her nor did the other leaders, though i doubt rai was involved in any coup de teat
> 
> dude im just waiting for rai to pop in there and say something along the lines of "I had to miss my ramen for this?", and just own everyone



the previous lord did want to make rai the next lord for a reason 

they all pretty much knew the next in line probably wasn't good enough 

and that demon spear thing, maybe the whole 'rampage' thing was due to that and rai sealed its power so franky wouldn't go berserk


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 22, 2011)

im still leaning to him wanting him not for his power, but that rai is the progenitor

i view it this way, lord was like Viktor and Rai is like Markus (underworld ref.), Markus is the original but for some reason is not in charge, although i think in Rai's case it could be as simple as he doesnt want to 

but in any case, franky aside, i dont see lord and the three remaining heads have any shot at beating rai; i dont think much of the lord, the red haired chick had to put up to much effort with seira to be considered a serious threat to rai, the one guy looks kind of like a wimp, which leaves the dude with scars as the wild card, but as they are all relatively new heads, i dont think much of him either

but i must say noblesse is getting exciting, this really needs an anime, considering half the crap that get anime, its my favorite vamp production easily

@Trace, and thats the thing, people seem to be expecting alot from the lord, but remember this is probably just another arc, i think some people might be prematurely viewing it as a finally arc, but there are still other more treacherous villains, i think this arc is more for some background on rai and co, and the noblesse in general


----------



## moocifer (Jun 22, 2011)

How old is Crombell?  I remember him finding the book, but that was supposed to be a long time ago and he was already old then.  He's got to be 150+


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 23, 2011)

well franky is a human and over 800 years old


----------



## Muk (Jun 27, 2011)

191 is out 

and shit just got real 

rai comes in for the save after a huge revelation, which i have no idea what as said, but it must have been important


----------



## Killed14puppies (Jun 27, 2011)

191 DDL Scan


----------



## Zaru (Jun 27, 2011)

Holy shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit

Dat entrance


----------



## Ender (Jun 27, 2011)

EPIC CHAP  and agreed, epic entrance  also,  @ the Lord's incomplete "Ragnorok"


----------



## dark_himura (Jun 27, 2011)

EPIC ENTRANCE IS EPIC


----------



## Drakor (Jun 27, 2011)

LOL Gejutel was unleashing that snake venom off his lips. The truth was like an ocean beating against large gaping wounds, I'm surprised she didn't snap but humbly realized her folly.

However...this raises the question will Rai resolve the Noble issues before Frankenstein is devoured completely by the Dark Spear? Also, seeing Rael only now realizing Frankenstein is beyond his level after seeing his aura get that turbulent is pretty terrible for his age...guess he did lack experience.


----------



## Mizura (Jun 28, 2011)

Anybody else thinks that the Lord's dark secret is that she is not a pureblood Noblesse? She was either converted by the old Lord or is a mix-blood. Since Franky was able to fool the current generation clan leaders, it isn't out of the question for her to fool them as well.

The only ones who knew this were the old Lord, the old clan leaders and Rai. The reason she's said to be "soft" would be due to her human side, which places sentimentality over a Noble's duties. Which is why the old clan leaders didn't acknowledge her as a leader.

At the same time though, I think they accepted eternal sleep on their own. I don't really think the current Lord was able to kill them on her own otherwise? By dying, they'll take their doubts with them and also keep her secret, therefore giving her the benefit of the doubt, and therefore not actually betraying her. Plus, the fact that the old clan leaders didn't tell the reason of betrayal to their successors is also suspicious, as though they didn't want to tell.

I also think that's why Gejutel is provoking her right now. He's trying to teach her a lesson in being firm in her decisions while at the same time taking her secret to his grave (Rai will likely never babble about this. He's not interested in being Lord anyway). Since Gejutel was said to be like a father to the current Lord, I really doubt he's Actually trying to harm her (besides he looks waaaay too happy about dying D: ). 

It'd also explain why the current Lord has banned mind-reading: because she either can't do it well, or because she can't risk it back-firing and having people find out her secret.

The message left by the old Lord may mess everything up though. xD


----------



## Muk (Jun 28, 2011)

shit just got real epic


----------



## qks (Jun 28, 2011)

shouldnt the message the previous lord left for Rai play as soon as he steps foot in there so any secrect would be aired out in full public

i do expect the current lord to have a full breakdown sometime soon though 

he soul weapon dose look cool though


----------



## mali (Jun 28, 2011)

this

Rai is a badass, that's all that needs to be said


----------



## Hustler (Jun 29, 2011)

I came 

Gejutel has balls of steel


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 29, 2011)

Mizura said:


> Anybody else thinks that the Lord's dark secret is that she is not a pureblood Noblesse? She was either converted by the old Lord or is a mix-blood. Since Franky was able to fool the current generation clan leaders, it isn't out of the question for her to fool them as well.
> 
> The only ones who knew this were the old Lord, the old clan leaders and Rai. The reason she's said to be "soft" would be due to her human side, which places sentimentality over a Noble's duties. Which is why the old clan leaders didn't acknowledge her as a leader.
> 
> ...



Do you post on mangafox? I have seen this exact same post there so either your jacking peoples post or your the same poster.


----------



## Mizura (Jun 29, 2011)

^ The other poster on Mangafox wouldn't happen to be named "Mizura", would she? (in which case, guess what, that's me)


----------



## Muk (Jun 29, 2011)

:rofl
miz own the shit out of people 

epic entrance Miz


----------



## YogaBallsofFire (Jun 29, 2011)

: moment for Rai. Glowy eyes are teh coolest!

So he deflected Ragnarok with a vampire aura projectile?

Falcon Punch soon to come!


----------



## Luciana (Jul 4, 2011)

.

 awesome chapter.
Rai stopped the bitch before she did something to Gejutel ♥


----------



## mali (Jul 4, 2011)

That clan leader got sat the fuck down loool


----------



## Juri (Jul 4, 2011)

A little translation from MF(LateB)



> Just the Rai bit, Gejutel's explanation:
> 
> - There are two special beings among the nobles;
> - Lord rules the nobles;
> ...


----------



## mali (Jul 4, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> A little translation from MF(LateB)



MOAR


----------



## Hustler (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm confused so Rai was stronger than the previous lord?


----------



## Juri (Jul 4, 2011)

twinrasengan said:


> MOAR



lol ok this time by Renth(MF)



> Rael tried to give the power of Grandia back to Rajak, but Rajak didn't want it. He has already known his father gave Grandia to Rael.
> 
> Franky almost lost his consciousness, but when M21 shouted at Franky, Franky looked back into his past. Dark things said "Frankenstein, We curse you. We curse you that made us like this..." So I think in the past, in order to make dark spire, he seemed to bring some tests with humans. His experiments might have killed many people.
> 
> Anyway, his consciousness came back.


----------



## Drakor (Jul 4, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I'm confused so Rai was stronger than the previous lord?


I'd assume so, since there is no new Noblesse for this generation after Rai. 

Lord: Leader of the nobles
Noblesse: 1 of these at a time, most powerful but not considered their leader just has a HUGE amount of respect
Clan Leaders: Lead pure blood clans and are quite powerful

I guess thats how their hierarchy works


----------



## Muk (Jul 4, 2011)

holy shit lots of plot going on and lots of pwing


----------



## Hustler (Jul 4, 2011)

^ Yeah that's what I was thinking but why did the previous lord want Rai to inherit his soul weapon when Rai is more powerful than him? lol 

WANT BACKSTORY NOW!!!


----------



## Muk (Jul 4, 2011)

prolly cause the current lord is just not fit to be lord

that's why he wanted someone capable to be lord


----------



## Drakor (Jul 4, 2011)

Probably need to inherit Ragnarok to become the Lord, and Rai isn't of their family...


----------



## Muk (Jul 4, 2011)

or maybe to be truly crowned 'lord' you need to go through the proper ceremony and the noblesse must hand over the soul weapon to the lord for it to be official


----------



## Drakor (Jul 4, 2011)

That too, this just makes me wonder about the Werewolves which are in even more fewer numbers than the Nobles but yet are as strong. M21's gonna get into shit for having that heart after all this...


----------



## Muk (Jul 4, 2011)

hmm i like rai in his white suit more than the black one. the white one makes him look more unique as to the other nobles 

or maybe it's just that i've gotten use to his white suit


----------



## G@R-chan (Jul 4, 2011)

Rai certainly has the strongest vampiric aura ever, but he doesn't seem to belong to a clan, so he doesn't have a soul weapon nor political influence.

Yet his strength earned him the praise of the previous Lord and created a conflict among clan leaders.

I won't be surprised if Rai decided to exile himself to avoid a war against clan leaders since he wasn't interested in becoming the Lord.

Well Gejutel was right when he told the Lord she was responsible of the conflict because she is not strong enough to lead nobles.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 4, 2011)

Drakor said:


> That too, this just makes me wonder about the Werewolves which are in even more fewer numbers than the Nobles* but yet are as strong.* M21's gonna get into shit for having that heart after all this...



Remains to be seen.


----------



## Killed14puppies (Jul 4, 2011)

ability explosive

i think this is the right one 192 right?  its out now for DL from EGS


----------



## Juri (Jul 4, 2011)

Online Reader


----------



## Ender (Jul 4, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF  NEED MORE


----------



## dream (Jul 4, 2011)

The next chapter should be all sorts of awesome.


----------



## Drakor (Jul 4, 2011)

Yea I'm really sure Frankensteins theme is that of some sort of necromancer. Feeding that dark spear the vitality/souls of its victims for power trapping them forever...

Rai, from earlier posts I thought he was just a noble whos power overshadowed the others greatly, but from the translation and what he did it seems he's what would be their "superhuman". Just makes Frankenstein seem even *more* impressive because he is the sole servant of the Noblesse

Edit: I guess Kaye's theme side for human history is strengthening the body, perhaps their clan created martial arts? Wouldn't be farfetched since the Kertia's started assassination, and Seira's clan started the mythology of the Grim Reaper


----------



## Enigma (Jul 4, 2011)

Ahh fuck. Rai makes me cry. Too much awesome in one person.


----------



## dream (Jul 4, 2011)

Enigma said:


> Ahh fuck. Rai makes me cry. Too much awesome in one person.



I love how nothing ever makes him lose his composure.


----------



## Ender (Jul 4, 2011)

^he does get mad though


----------



## dream (Jul 4, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> ^he does get mad though



He still calmly beats the shit out of the enemy.


----------



## Ender (Jul 4, 2011)

that is true


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 4, 2011)

190 some chapters to define the title. well worth the wait.

kinda wanted him to say 'kneel' and have all the clan heads on their knees.


----------



## Ender (Jul 4, 2011)

he just might yet


----------



## dream (Jul 4, 2011)

Somehow I doubt that there will be a fight though I would love one.


----------



## G@R-chan (Jul 4, 2011)

I hope Rai is talking to the previous Lord's ghost that just materialized behind her.


----------



## Ender (Jul 4, 2011)

^now that would be epic but from the chap, it looks like he was looking at the current lord


----------



## Muk (Jul 4, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> He still calmly beats the shit out of the enemy.



but he has experienced death many times, in korea, in a gaming center, in COUNTER STRIKE!!!!!


----------



## dream (Jul 4, 2011)

Muk said:


> but he has experienced death many times, in korea, in a gaming center, in COUNTER STRIKE!!!!!



One day he'll become a great gamer.


----------



## Muk (Jul 4, 2011)

if he ever gets back to korea


----------



## dream (Jul 4, 2011)

Of course he'll go back, that is where his friends are.  ^_^


----------



## slickcat (Jul 5, 2011)

KNEEL ,was expecting that this chapter, but now the term nobleese has been explained, no wonder he never loses composure


----------



## Master Bait (Jul 5, 2011)

HOLY FUCK! SHIT JUST GOT REAL!


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 5, 2011)

That was too easy, but I guess it was to be expected. The current lord, fake ragnarok or not, really shouldn't fall victim that easily though. If any more fighting happens.

Frankenstein is boss as always


----------



## Ender (Jul 5, 2011)

she's gona be easy to beat


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm wondering Rai back then thought that one man (or Noble) should not hold all the power such as being both Noblesse and Lord. Which was why he refused the position.


----------



## vegitabo (Jul 5, 2011)

I can't believe there was no opposition... so, crombel >>>> nobles? otherwise, I don't see the story going anywhere


----------



## moocifer (Jul 5, 2011)

vegitabo said:


> I can't believe there was no opposition... so, crombel >>>> nobles? otherwise, I don't see the story going anywhere



Crombel apparently picked up Franky's research where he left off, so it's possible.  Plus, there are tons of humans and only a few nobles, and numbers have to count for something.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 6, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I love how nothing ever makes him lose his composure.



This is the main reason I absolutely love this manhwa. I've never read anything else that has a main character like this.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeh it's very nice to see a main character who doesn't ragefit and nakama punch people . Very Itachi'ish character now that's a big yes in my book .

I think there'll be more powerful antagonists than Crombell since they have been building up a fight between them two . Werewolves perhaps?


----------



## Muk (Jul 6, 2011)

Enigma said:


> This is the main reason I absolutely love this manhwa. I've never read anything else that has a main character like this.



and they manage to keep all his OP power under the lit for almost 200 chapters.

now that's something to brag about


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 6, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Yeh it's very nice to see a main character who doesn't ragefit and nakama punch people . Very Itachi'ish character now that's a big yes in my book .
> 
> I think there'll be more powerful antagonists than Crombell since they have been building up a fight between them two . Werewolves perhaps?



I think Crombell top dog in research, but not in individual power. I think the next antagonist is probably that vicious looking general with medals who was investigating Crombell. I think he'll be close if not better than Frankenstein. 

Not sure when werewolves will enter the story.


----------



## Muk (Jul 6, 2011)

there probably are tons of super humans out there thanks to all the research the humans have done

i wonder if Loch Ness will appear, or other monsters, like banshees


----------



## Drakor (Jul 6, 2011)

Considering Crombell got his power from Frankies journal and Franky is roughly equal to an old clan leader's strength, imagine all the experimental soldiers he can make equal to his power. I doubt it'll happen, but it could. 

I'm still hoping Crombell is related to the werewolves somehow, if he was one himself, maybe a hybrid, he could be trying to artificially create them using humans to increase their numbers. It seems he's in it for himself and not the Union at all.


----------



## Luciana (Jul 11, 2011)

Rai face does not move an inch o_o. Is kinda scary.
Also predictable SW & boring SW @_@.


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks to be a pretty decent chapter, would like to see Rai bring out Ragnarok soon.


----------



## Muk (Jul 11, 2011)

damn more cliff hanger


----------



## Juri (Jul 11, 2011)

Partial translation for anyone curious


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				LateB(MF) said:
			
		

> Rai's earrings are the seals that bind his power...
> 
> And Rai's soul weapon has no shape, as his own noble blood and soul is his soul weapon (or says Gejutel).
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rai having a seal on his power...


----------



## Hustler (Jul 11, 2011)

Rai had a seal on his powers? lool -fap fap fap-


----------



## Muk (Jul 11, 2011)

i expected nothing less of Rai


----------



## Mizura (Jul 11, 2011)

The way Blood Field is abbreviated as BF is kind of funny, since... you know... Boyfriend.

The Lord unleashes her boyfriend.
Rai destroys her boyfriend.
Try again!


----------



## Juri (Jul 11, 2011)

Mizura said:


> The way Blood Field is abbreviated as BF is kind of funny, since... you know... Boyfriend.
> 
> The Lord unleashes her boyfriend.
> Rai destroys her boyfriend.
> Try again!



lol. didn't think of that.


----------



## Ender (Jul 11, 2011)

^  but seriously  the amount of ownage and awesome in that chapter should be censured


----------



## Rene (Jul 11, 2011)

"Try Again"

Well played Rai.


----------



## Ender (Jul 11, 2011)

Download


----------



## Luciana (Jul 11, 2011)

"I find it lacking"

He's such a badass


----------



## Ender (Jul 11, 2011)

If you look up the word noblesse, one of the definitions is badass


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2011)

> You are the current Lord...I will show you the proper courtesies.



What's this, Rai?  You didn't need to remove the seal to deal with The Lord?


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 12, 2011)

lol this series and it's power scaling. what will it have in the future.

hinted at super-robots a little, and werewolves.

what else aliens?, angels/demons? plantains? lizardmen? public transit?


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2011)

I wonder if werewolves have their own version of Rai.  It would be awesome, if they did, to see them fight.


----------



## Muk (Jul 12, 2011)

oh man Rai why are you holding back 

and just enough power to have ragnarok start chipping 

soon ragnarok will fall to pieces


----------



## Drakor (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh Rai...

Lord makes blood field using Ragnarok the size of 3 people
Clan Leaders: OMG ITS THE TECHNIQUE ONLY ONE WHO GOVERNS BLOOD CAN DO...
Rai: You call this a blood field? No...this is a blood field.
Rai creates Tornado
Rai: Now try again.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 12, 2011)

oh my gob, that was awesome; although honestly I was looking for Rai to oneshot the lord, but it looks like this wont end that quickly

apparently speculation is the lack of a soul weapon lends credence to Rai as the first, as he would have no ancestors to leave him one


----------



## Hustler (Jul 12, 2011)

Rai is gona go through the whole manga not moving an inch during his fights 

Well atleast I hope so


----------



## mali (Jul 12, 2011)

Rai "try again".......fap fap fap fap


----------



## Muk (Jul 12, 2011)

rai is doing what itachi wish he could do 

and he's giving lessons to the lord on how to use your BF (pun intended)


----------



## Hustler (Jul 12, 2011)

Muk said:


> rai is doing what itachi wish he could do



Rai is the main protagonist while Itachi is not , yet he's almost as badass


----------



## Muk (Jul 12, 2011)

main protagonist who almost  hasn't done squad in 190 + chapters


----------



## Master Bait (Jul 12, 2011)

WTF?! LOLARIOUS! 

Rai is the most laxed protagonist I've seen in any manga/manhwa. Badass. He makes the Twilight vampires look phailer than they already are. I DUNNO ABOUT YOU GUYS BUT RAI FEELS LIKE A GARTY SUE BUT I STILL LOVE HIM!


----------



## Muk (Jul 12, 2011)

well rai is the most op character out there, except he rarely ever uses his power

mostly he's got franky doing all the work for him. or his RK4


----------



## Mizura (Jul 12, 2011)

Muk said:


> and he's giving lessons to the lord on how to use your BF (pun intended)


Your boyfriend is lacking.
Here is how you use your boyfriend.
Try again.


----------



## vegitabo (Jul 12, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Rai is the main protagonist while Itachi is not , yet he's almost as badass



if rai was in itachi's situation, he would have killed everybody including his little brother and continue on to the rest of the village. Then drink some tea, and goto sleep for 820 years


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 12, 2011)

Blood field looks kinda tame tbh. I want to see something else up their arsenal, variation damn it..

Not surge how this surge in power will effect fights in the future, but we'll see.


----------



## Muk (Jul 12, 2011)

i'd say that 90% of the fights to come Rai won't actively participate in them. he'll have his minion like Franky and RK4 do most of the work and only in boss fights would he if at all intervene


----------



## Ender (Jul 12, 2011)

you guys realize this is damaging to rai's body  remember after he used the BF the first time.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 12, 2011)

^rai was still coming off the effects of waking up from a long sleep, Rai being Noblesse, and the power, he cant possibly have had a power that did damage to him from the beginning, i just think his body is weak at the moment and ramen aint helping


----------



## Unknown (Jul 18, 2011)

194 Raw:



*Spoiler*: __ 



Rai being badass as always, but now in Onizuka's style, teaching bad kids how to to try to be as badass as him.


----------



## Luciana (Jul 18, 2011)

Thats got to be the ultimate way to make your opponent feel like crap xDDD.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 18, 2011)

Lol Rai you beast 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Does he give her the actual Ragnarok?


----------



## dream (Jul 18, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Lol Rai you beast
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That certainly does seem to be the case.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 18, 2011)

Holy shit... I can't wait to read the chapter. I need explanations!


----------



## dream (Jul 18, 2011)

No need for explanations, Rai rotflblocks everything the Lord throws at him and the other Clan Leaders shit bricks.


----------



## Ender (Jul 18, 2011)

^then he helps her even more  hoping it'll even the odds somewhat


----------



## Juri (Jul 18, 2011)

Chapter's out


----------



## Zaru (Jul 18, 2011)

So he's actually helping her become stronger, although she wants to kill him. So casual


----------



## Ender (Jul 18, 2011)

well....that was awesome   wonder what her reaction will be?  and i hope rai's ok


----------



## Muk (Jul 18, 2011)

fucking awesome chapter 

can't believe how many times Rai needed to make her use bf for her to understand what she's doing


----------



## dream (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks like Ragnorak would have given even Rai some trouble.  I want to see the pinnacle of his strength soon.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 19, 2011)

Muk said:


> can't believe how many times Rai needed to make her use bf for her to understand what she's doing


I STILL can't help but read bf as "boyfriend."


----------



## dream (Jul 19, 2011)

I ship Rai x The Lord.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 19, 2011)

^ I have a hard time seeing Rai paired with anyone, to be honest. Imagine the average day's conversation:

Wife: What would you like in your coffee, honey?
Rai: ...
Wife: So when are you coming back today?
Rai: ...
Kids (because Rai couldn't figure out how to use condoms): Dad! Help me with homework!
Rai: ...
Wife: Stop playing video games with the kids! You always lose anyway!
Rai: ... 

That and, Frankenstein's pretty much taken up the "housewife" position. >.>

And now, the alternative version:

Kids: Dad! Help me with homework!
Rai: I find your grades lacking. Try again.
Kids: #$#*(


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 19, 2011)

lol but rai is a moron scholastically. he would be silent and serious but steaming with jealous on the inside.


----------



## dream (Jul 19, 2011)

Rai will be alone forever then.  

Well Frankenstein will be there with him I suppose.  Actually, I want to know how old Rai is.


----------



## Ender (Jul 19, 2011)

^hes prolly the oldest person in the manga literally, including ppl we havent seen,


----------



## mali (Jul 19, 2011)

Further proof that Rai is a frickin bawse


----------



## Muk (Jul 19, 2011)

btw how the hell did franky survive all these years? isn't he over 400 years old now 

i know he did some experiments but still that long life thing is so weird and awesome


----------



## Unknown (Jul 19, 2011)

Franky is indeed at least 820 years old, he meet the previous Lord and Rai before he went to his eternal sleep 800 years ago in the manwha.


----------



## Drakor (Jul 19, 2011)

Rai goes into hibernations, thats probably why he's lived so long as the Noblesse. Frankenstein I think steals the lives of his enemies to extend his life and increase his power via Dark Spear, which would explain the multiple people/souls damning and cursing him when its trying to consume him. 

Gotta pay a price to wield a fake soul weapon for power.


----------



## Penance (Jul 20, 2011)

Hrm...I'll check it out.


----------



## lynxie (Jul 22, 2011)

I really love Rai's character.
I hope he stays overpowered till the end, but mostly not joining fights, only when it really is needed.

Or when he need to teach someone... something.

"Try again"





Mizura said:


> I STILL can't help but read bf as "boyfriend."



So I am not the only one who is confused by this!



Mizura said:


> Your boyfriend is lacking.
> Here is how you use your boyfriend.
> Try again.





I got tears in my eyes from laughing.


----------



## Robin (Jul 22, 2011)

I smell the beginning of a meme 

your .... is lacking
here's how you use your ....
try again XD
Rai does not approve


----------



## Muk (Jul 22, 2011)

the only time he won't meme is in counter strike 

hey maybe if Rai plays CS vs the Lord he could win


----------



## YogaBallsofFire (Jul 25, 2011)

*The Sauce*

 is up on Naver.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Although I cannot read Korean, I thoroughly enjoyed the large number of bug-eyed "ZOMGWTFBBQ" faces included in this chapter. Plus it's always ALWAYS good when Franky takes the spotlight. Presumably he dispensed the sledgehammer of superior knowledge upon the crowd, as even the Lord made some WTF faces. Oh Franky, how you make me LOL.




Edit: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I just noticed the number 820 a bunch of times in the dialogue boxes, and a judging by the faces that followed, it seems that Franky just told them how old he is.


----------



## dream (Jul 25, 2011)

YogaBallsofFire said:


> Edit:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I wants the translation already. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



820 years is how long Rai has been sleeping, it isn't Franky's age.


----------



## YogaBallsofFire (Jul 25, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I wants the translation already.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 

Doh! thanks for the correction.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 25, 2011)

Karias to the rescue!


----------



## Juri (Jul 25, 2011)

chapter is out


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 25, 2011)

so... will this stop the fighting? probably will.


----------



## vegitabo (Jul 25, 2011)

only 3 words... rai should run for president


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 25, 2011)

the previous lord and Karias are both full of lulz


----------



## dream (Jul 25, 2011)

That was a good chapter.  Next we'll get to hear the previous Lord's message and it'll surely  contain hilarity.


----------



## Muk (Jul 26, 2011)

oh the previous lord is gonna troll them so hard 

i can see it already he'll troll them really fucking hard


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 26, 2011)

Eh I still dont like how Rai is acting submissive to the Lord in these last few chapters, even if she was in the dark.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 26, 2011)

Karias is the best clan leader


----------



## Drakor (Jul 26, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Eh I still dont like how Rai is acting submissive to the Lord in these last few chapters, even if she was in the dark.


Its courtesy, a lot of people are probably physically stronger than the leader of their nation. Doesn't mean they'll backtalk and start disrespecting them over a squabble. Same applies here, he understands his position as the Noblesse and is following the general ruling to the T while keeping to his routine he likes

I'm hoping the Lord clears his throat and says something along the lines of "I told you, Raizel-nim, that I'd win." Then everyone looks at Rai confused as he laughs and gets to the point.


----------



## dream (Jul 26, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Eh I still dont like how Rai is acting submissive to the Lord in these last few chapters, even if she was in the dark.



Rai's never been a person that likes giving orders and is much more content to have others take the lead.


----------



## Ender (Jul 26, 2011)

Rai is so convincing....


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 26, 2011)

I just started reading this manga, and I have 1 burning question. Does Shinwoo get strong?


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2011)

The normal humans get sidelined later on, and you will not miss them


----------



## Drakor (Jul 26, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I just started reading this manga, and I have 1 burning question. Does Shinwoo get strong?


Shinwoo is pretty much the peak human normal, he doesn't get stronger. 

I'm hoping theres exorcists or some sort of power he can acquire while retaining his humanity. Frankenstein ended up pulling Necromancer type shit for his, and then theres experiments for other humans.


----------



## dark_himura (Jul 26, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I just started reading this manga, and I have 1 burning question. Does Shinwoo get strong?


i still have high hopes for the kid. hope he gets stronger somehow


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 27, 2011)

why did anyone like the kids at all, I thought they were terrible characters, and shinwoo was the worst, and the manga picked up when they were finally gone

@drakor you analogy is not apt; noblesse is more a kin to a monarchy where you have a weak king, and a powerful noble; in those cases the noble often times overthrows the king; the fact of the matter is that Rai is in all likelihood the oldest and maybe the first of their kind, is the most powerful and seemingly by a wide margin; so at minimum he should be on equal footing with the lord, but under no circumstance should he bow at some brat - this should be more of a president and prime minister , or pm and monarch deal

-the only way id approve this, is if at the end of everything the lord asks rai why he didnt take the position, and he says something along the lines of im too lazy, only an idiot would take on that kind of troublesome responsibility and walks away leaving everyone dumbfounded


----------



## Hustler (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't mind the kids at all , they provide the necessary comedic relief .

Predicting Shinwoo will become the strongest human after Franky


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 28, 2011)

they serve no purpose, unless the author pulls something out of his ass, the enemies at this point are at such a high level, its a guaranteed curbstomp


----------



## Muk (Jul 28, 2011)

maybe there are some human ways to exorcise evil ghosts or something 

the author could always pek down the power level a little just for an arc or so for comedic relief


----------



## vegitabo (Jul 28, 2011)

this

pahl lahk ... didn't notice this the first time I read through... 
anybody know what military rank this guy has?


----------



## dream (Jul 28, 2011)

No idea.  Could be a general, major, or any other officer rank.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## YogaBallsofFire (Aug 1, 2011)

RAW is up on Naver.


----------



## vegitabo (Aug 1, 2011)

chapter was all words


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 1, 2011)

Has Rai's hairstyle changed again? Also it looks like the previous Lord might be continuing his trolling.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 1, 2011)

nice vid, I would really a noblesse anime


----------



## Muk (Aug 1, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> Has Rai's hairstyle changed again? Also it looks like the previous Lord might be continuing his trolling.



must have trolled them pretty hard, as they are forced to release genjuteel and seira


----------



## vegitabo (Aug 1, 2011)

left side

chapter's out at egscans. 

So many words, yet it told me absolutely nothing


----------



## Smoke (Aug 1, 2011)

Seira on her knees


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 1, 2011)

Well we got that out of the way at least, but still an average chapter.


----------



## dream (Aug 1, 2011)

Awww.  Was Rai close to tears or is that hopeful thinking?


----------



## Drakor (Aug 2, 2011)

Damn, lmao the previous Lord was pretty troll yet cool at the same time


----------



## dark_himura (Aug 2, 2011)

the blondes ( the previous Lord, Karias and Franky) are full of lulz.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 2, 2011)

Karias , previous lord and Franky ftw!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 2, 2011)

Previous Lord was pretty cool. I wonder what will happen now.


----------



## dream (Aug 2, 2011)

Enigma said:


> Previous Lord was pretty cool. I wonder what will happen now.



I'm guessing that they'll settle things there, whatever the place is called, and then head back to South Korea.  

Wild Theory:  All the Noble clan leaders go to South Korea, and start going to Franky's school, to better understand humanity.  :ho


----------



## Zaru (Aug 2, 2011)

Previous Lord is the antithesis to stone cold Rai and current Lord. I lol'd so hard


----------



## Muk (Aug 2, 2011)

woot previous lord totally trolled them 

but Rai being the pimp he is  declined


----------



## dream (Aug 2, 2011)

> but Rai being the pimp he is  declined



Rai is too lazy to be giving commands to people.


----------



## Muk (Aug 2, 2011)

he just wants to go back to korea and play CS


----------



## dream (Aug 2, 2011)

Muk said:


> he just wants to go back to korea and play CS



One day he'll manage to be just as good at CS as he is at mind control.  I have faith in him...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 2, 2011)

it was a good chapter but we essentially still know nothing about what the Noblesse really is


----------



## dream (Aug 2, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> it was a good chapter but we essentially still know nothing about what the Noblesse really is



The strongest Noble, he protects the other Nobles.


----------



## YogaBallsofFire (Aug 2, 2011)

I dont understand why the previous Lord told Rai that being the Noblesse would be worse than to be the Lord. 

Still, it's cool how he once again refused the Lord. 
Even in his last message. 

I think you guys are right. Rai is lazy.


----------



## dream (Aug 2, 2011)

> I dont understand why the previous Lord told Rai that being the Noblesse would be worse than to be the Lord.



It probably is a really lonely existence, only the Lord and the Clan Leaders know about it.  I would imagine that he doesn't have much contact with the other Nobles.


----------



## YogaBallsofFire (Aug 2, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> It probably is a really lonely existence, only the Lord and the Clan Leaders know about it.  I would imagine that he doesn't have much contact with the other Nobles.



Yeah but Rai has his peacock to keep him company


----------



## Muk (Aug 2, 2011)

but that was only after franky was born 

i mean imagine all those years before franky was around 

but now Rai's got friends at high school he gets to hang out with


----------



## dream (Aug 2, 2011)

> i mean imagine all those years before franky was around



The previous lord was thousands of years old, is Rai even older?


----------



## Muk (Aug 2, 2011)

i sure think so


----------



## dream (Aug 8, 2011)

The RAW for chapter 197 has been released.



Just more talking and it seems that this part of the story is at an end.


----------



## Muk (Aug 8, 2011)

hmm this arc seems to have come to an end 

can't wait for the next arc


----------



## Destin (Aug 8, 2011)

Chapter 197 scan is out.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So the current lord's name is Raskreia?

Oh god her father is giving her all the dad advice at once. 

...



...Did Rai just smile?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 8, 2011)

That last page looked marvellous.


----------



## Muk (Aug 8, 2011)

fucking awesome chapter

and the comic reliefs 

i hope rai doesn't do a long rest 

and raskreia she should go to frankies school


----------



## dream (Aug 8, 2011)

The previous Lord's advice was pretty amusing.  

I don't suspect that Rai will rest for long, perhaps a few weeks at best.



> and raskreia she should go to frankies school



She should.


----------



## YogaBallsofFire (Aug 9, 2011)

This was one of the best arcs I've ever read. 

The previous Lord is the best troll eva ,

What a fantastic conclusion! 

That last panel was especially impressive. Breathtaking, even!


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm glad the arc is over Iv'e missed the kids


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh gee I can't wait for another rescue arc...

Shinwoo & Co captured again!


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 13, 2011)

Nightfall said:


> Oh gee I can't wait for another rescue arc...
> 
> Shinwoo & Co captured again!



If that's what happens that's what happens. I'd love to see Cromwell take an interest in them though and something different eventually happen but if that's what it takes to make them relevant again oh well.

I hate all of the enhanced humans except M-21 anyway they need to take a nice long break from the story imo.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 13, 2011)

Decided to start reading this. Looks interesting enough


----------



## dream (Aug 13, 2011)

I hope that you can enjoy it as much as I have.  :33


----------



## Muk (Aug 13, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> If that's what happens that's what happens. I'd love to see Cromwell take an interest in them though and something different eventually happen but if that's what it takes to make them relevant again oh well.
> 
> I hate all of the enhanced humans except M-21 anyway they need to take a nice long break from the story imo.



there needs to be an enemy who does some sort of cyber warfare 

than the kids are relevant again


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 14, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> If that's what happens that's what happens. I'd love to see Cromwell take an interest in them though and something different eventually happen but if that's what it takes to make them relevant again oh well.
> 
> I hate all of the enhanced humans except M-21 anyway they need to take a nice long break from the story imo.



I enjoy the comedy and school elements as well, I just don't want them captured and repeating the same stuff they've done the previous arcs. Besides I think Shinwoos status as a main character(if he ever was one) is pretty much diminished. There's a lot of people who want him to form a contract with someone, but honestly it's a bit late into the story now imo...

I like Crombell, but I hope they're going to focus on the dissent within the organization between him and that Union executive(probably military division leader or w/e) who was investigating him.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Aug 14, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> Decided to start reading this. Looks interesting enough



lmao, better than Bleach, One Piece, Naruto and all those Shounen that you read.


----------



## Destin (Aug 15, 2011)

Chapter 198 scan is out.


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 15, 2011)

lol @ rai this episode. I guess this quick arc was an intro to something else.


----------



## vegitabo (Aug 15, 2011)

finally, time for some real action


----------



## Mizura (Aug 15, 2011)

Bahahah! I don't think I've ever seen Rai make such a serious face! (he's neutral most of the time) Do you think his attention was actually directed at the intruders in the distance, or was it really directed at the ramen?

No wait, in some of his last panels, he was clearly staring downwards (and not into the distance) straight at where the ramen was. x'D Pity Lord and Co. can't join them right now. Lol.


----------



## dream (Aug 15, 2011)

Rai sure loves ramen.  

Anyways it seems that the fun will really begin soon.  Though I assumed that we would see the werewolves before we got into another conflict with the Union.


----------



## Muk (Aug 15, 2011)

rofl at the ramen


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 16, 2011)

well looks like they'll be sticking around but at least we got a cromwell appearance.


----------



## Drakor (Aug 16, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Rai sure loves ramen.
> 
> Anyways it seems that the fun will really begin soon.  Though I assumed that we would see the werewolves before we got into another conflict with the Union.



Yea I'm really hoping to see the werewolves as well. I've been an advocate that Crombell is actually on their side or trying to artificially create one. If M-24 was to be an attempt at a Noble, M-21 would be an attempt at a werewolf. 100 experiments, only two lived.

I'm surprised Union dares to invade Lukedonia knowing full well how strong they are. Hell, even a young "child" noble was stronger than most DA-5 except Krans...it should ring in their head what an adult one can do. I guess the treaty they formed with the Nobles and the incident with Aris is why whoever this 12th elder pushed it


----------



## dream (Aug 16, 2011)

> I'm surprised Union dares to invade Lukedonia knowing full well how strong they are.



Did DA-5 ever make a report back? 

Remember that the General/Elder 12 seems to think that it was/is Crombell that took care of Aris and likely doesn't know that Nobles were part of it.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 16, 2011)

Crombel made sure nothing was leaked to the union and the 12th elder raged over it


----------



## dream (Aug 16, 2011)

There we go, the 12th Elder is going in bind and will be in for a big surprise.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2011)

Lol at him soloing the battleships. What kind of ridiculous caliber was that?


----------



## dream (Aug 22, 2011)

Fucking lol at those soldiers for stumbling into Rai's mansion.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 23, 2011)

Time to show how strong the clan leaders really are since Rai made them look like complete bitches


----------



## dream (Aug 23, 2011)

I want to see the Clan Leader, that wanted to fight Rai, go all out.


----------



## Drakor (Aug 23, 2011)

If a soldier steps on one of the ramen packages...no...if they STEAL it


----------



## dream (Aug 23, 2011)

Rai won't ever let it get to that point.


----------



## Destin (Aug 23, 2011)

Chapter 199 (scan) is out.


----------



## dream (Aug 23, 2011)

I love the faces of the Nobles when they realized that some soldiers went to Rai's home.

"Just do as we say and we won't hurt you!"  

:galaticryoma


----------



## Muk (Aug 23, 2011)

:rofl

"move it, mushroom head!" :rofl


----------



## Juri (Aug 23, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Lol at him soloing the battleships. *What kind of ridiculous caliber was that?*



 54/62 caliber apparently.


----------



## Muk (Aug 23, 2011)

rofl thats a light canon

wtf man. what he drew were those old ww2 dreadnaught battleship guns


----------



## Juri (Aug 23, 2011)

Muk said:


> rofl thats a light canon
> 
> wtf man. what he drew were those old ww2 dreadnaught battleship guns



I was going by what it was called.


----------



## Muk (Aug 23, 2011)

that's what they look like on the drawing or at least that's the vibe i am getting 



the 127 mm guns


----------



## Juri (Aug 23, 2011)

Muk said:


> that's what they look like on the drawing or at least that's the vibe i am getting
> 
> 
> 
> the 127 mm guns



I believe you're right. meh


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2011)

*Sip*

Summarizes the chapter in one gesture. Boss as usual


----------



## Mizura (Aug 23, 2011)

Was I the only one who thought "When Captain America Throws his mighty shi----eld"?

- Ludis -> Captain America
- Kaye -> The Hulk
- Seira -> Reaper
- Rosaria -> Sauron (huge eye >.>)
- Lord -> King Arthur

Edit: v Darnit.


----------



## dream (Aug 23, 2011)

You probably were.


----------



## Lucius (Aug 23, 2011)

I want to see Frankies reaction to "blondie"


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 28, 2011)

new Noblesse reader here, started 2 days ago and finished all now. i promised to myself to not pick anymore new manga at this age, yet couldnt stand the boredom of being away from home. 
pretty neat manhwa, i certainly enjoyed every chapter of it.


----------



## Muk (Aug 28, 2011)

glad you did xD

it is an awesome manga 



Mizura said:


> Was I the only one who thought "When Captain America Throws his mighty shi----eld"?
> 
> - Ludis -> Captain America
> - Kaye -> The Hulk
> ...



but Rai is missing in this


----------



## Tracespeck (Aug 28, 2011)

> i promised to myself to not pick anymore new manga at this age



Never stop reading fun stories!


----------



## mali (Aug 29, 2011)

Not a very eventful chap by the looks of it


----------



## Ender (Aug 29, 2011)

well its a finale  next season starts sept.13


----------



## dream (Aug 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Aww.  The Lord and Rai having dinner was cute and her blush at the end of it.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2011)

I ship the kord and Rai , even though it makes him a pedo


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 29, 2011)

a decent chapter imo, good wrap-up. glad they are back in real world now and looking forward to a new developments. 
now we have seen the full strength of the strongest characters, i wonder how is the power scale gonna change for the next new enemies. also i feel like every time new group of strong enemies are introduces, some of them get to join the Fren..stein club (could not spell it, lol).


----------



## dream (Aug 29, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I ship the kord and Rai , even though it makes him a pedo



I shipped it before you.  

Chapter 200 is scanned.

Espada himself notes the tech

It seems that Rai's condition is pretty bad.  

I hope that his powers stop hurting him by the end of the manhwa.


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 30, 2011)

man they leave a lot of room for more seasons. 

really wanted the box to contain a banana. It would make me laugh pretty hard.


----------



## Muk (Aug 30, 2011)

ah having dinner with the lord was so cute 
it reminded me of how rai first eat ramen and had to experience all of that without someone telling him what they intended to do


----------



## Smoke (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh god that last page


----------



## Lucius (Aug 30, 2011)

The Lord and Siera are so cute together.. I wished it was more popular and had some fanart.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2011)

The Lord will be a ramen addict in no time.


----------



## Muk (Aug 31, 2011)

she should eat ramen sun-ken-rock style

hot water into the bag with ramen and wait until its full


----------



## dream (Sep 13, 2011)

The new chapter is out.

about this? 

Rai was talking about seeing a woman all day...


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 13, 2011)

I thought that girl with green hair was Lordess at first, disguised as a normal human. I hope Rai's classmates will get the main attention in this arc.


----------



## dream (Sep 13, 2011)

Why would she be modeling?


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 13, 2011)

good one, not much going on but i still enjoyed it. rai's entrance was as cool as ever. 

did it occur to anyone that the Noblesse clan looks very much like that movie "new moon saga something....."? the vampires in there resembled the noblesse community to me a lot.


----------



## Muk (Sep 13, 2011)

dat entrance, like always


----------



## Drakor (Sep 13, 2011)

Great casual chapter, I suppose this will be a build up to show us how the nobles will try to integrate themselves into human society. 


Mat?icha said:


> good one, not much going on but i still enjoyed it. rai's entrance was as cool as ever.
> 
> did it occur to anyone that the Noblesse clan looks very much like that movie "new moon saga something....."? the vampires in there resembled the noblesse community to me a lot.


No...don't you dare compare it to Twilight...thats heresy


----------



## ryz (Sep 14, 2011)

Drakor said:


> No...don't you dare compare it to Twilight...thats heresy


*twitch*
Don't even mention that name!


----------



## Muk (Sep 14, 2011)

so bad to compare them


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 14, 2011)

didnt know they were so hated here


----------



## Muk (Sep 14, 2011)

aren't they just hated just about everywhere


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 14, 2011)

and yet there are more sequels


----------



## Muk (Sep 14, 2011)

and i don't follow it 

but we are getting off topic

so who's the woman Rai wanted to see? was it his classmate or the celeberty


----------



## dream (Sep 14, 2011)

> so who's the woman Rai wanted to see? was it his classmate or the celeberty



Probably the celebrity because Regis knows of Sui and thus wouldn't be curious to know how the woman was.  I'm thinking that she was in a food commercial that Rai liked.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 14, 2011)

Seems Rai always tends to have this effect on people.
I also wonder who is that woman he wanted to see and her connection with him.


----------



## Muk (Sep 14, 2011)

maybe she was in a ramen commercial  must have been a ramen commercial


----------



## dream (Sep 14, 2011)

Muk said:


> maybe she was in a ramen commercial  must have been a ramen commercial



It most definitely was one.


----------



## Ender (Sep 14, 2011)

i think regis was talking about the other 3


----------



## Mugiwara Luffy (Sep 14, 2011)

That was actually a mistranslation. 

It should have been: Now, who's the woman that you all have been clamoring to see? 

(You all referring to the highschool kids. The woman would be the stuck-up celebrity.)


----------



## dream (Sep 14, 2011)

Mugiwara Luffy said:


> That was actually a mistranslation.
> 
> It should have been: Now, who's the woman that you all have been clamoring to see?
> 
> (You all referring to the highschool kids. The woman would be the stuck-up celebrity.)



Really?  Well shit.  I liked Rai wanting to look at the celebrity because she did a ramen commercial.


----------



## Mugiwara Luffy (Sep 14, 2011)

The plural form of "you" in Korean can often appear in non-distinctive ways. That's probably why the mistake happened. 

Anyway lol, it was funny to see the celebrity so flustered


----------



## dream (Sep 14, 2011)

Ah, thanks for clearing it up for me.  ^__^



> Anyway lol, it was funny to see the celebrity so flustered



Rai has that effect on everyone.


----------



## Muk (Sep 14, 2011)

"mama's ramen!" awesome


----------



## Muk (Sep 19, 2011)

so rai likes them young, eh


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2011)

Muk said:


> so rai likes them young, eh



I need a translation.  

And almost everyone should be young compared to Rai, it's not like he has any other options.


----------



## Muk (Sep 19, 2011)

well he likes them younger


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2011)

Muk said:


> well he likes them younger



Can't deny that at all.

In any case looks like we'll see more enemies from the Union that will get their asses handed to them on a silver platter.

Summary of chapter:


*Spoiler*: __ 






> Source: MF
> Credits: feline1004
> 
> well in the beginning the nobles and the lord are talking about rael missing.
> ...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 20, 2011)

Part 5


----------



## dream (Sep 20, 2011)

I do wonder how strong these two new characters are.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 20, 2011)

My guess is they are the ''enemies become friends'' type. Seemed like that for now at least. I think it's time for the 12 elder or some other union executive to take a more active role soon.

Lukedonia arc ended up being a little disappointing in the end.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Sep 20, 2011)

Well this chapter was very interesting but I get worried every time a new character gets introduced


----------



## dream (Sep 20, 2011)

> My guess is they are the ''enemies become friends'' type.



Perhaps but the group is already a bit too big in my opinion.  :/


----------



## dream (Sep 26, 2011)

The new chapter is out.



Nothing really interesting seems to have happened though I suppose that the Union's two new characters might be seeing action soon judging from the woman's pleased face.


----------



## mali (Sep 26, 2011)

Eternal, I didnt now you read Noblesse


----------



## dream (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm surprised, I thought that it should have been obvious since I have the second highest post count in here.  

Unless you didn't check this thread in a while, then you not knowing is acceptable.


----------



## Muk (Sep 26, 2011)

i like how the rk3 were chilling under a sun umbrella 

and it was in the laboratory


----------



## dream (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm sure that Franky has designed some awesome lights that perfectly mimic the sun.


----------



## mali (Sep 26, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm surprised, I thought that it should have been obvious since I have the second highest post count in here.
> 
> Unless you didn't check this thread in a while, then you not knowing is acceptable.



I havent been here since jan or feb, but I still keep up with it lol.


----------



## ryz (Sep 27, 2011)

Chapter 203 out


----------



## dream (Sep 27, 2011)

So they brought the umbrella because there was nowhere to sit and talk in the lab. 

I wonder what Rai is studying...hopefully it's Counter-Strike tactics.  

The female Union member doesn't seem too bad nor does the new guy, I might grow to like them.


----------



## Muk (Sep 27, 2011)

rai studying in the dark  most suspicious


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 27, 2011)

That new female looks like genderswapped Rai.


----------



## mali (Sep 27, 2011)

I hope those new characters have wolf type attributes, and M-21 facing one of them would awesome.


----------



## dream (Sep 27, 2011)

Hell, I just want to see the actual werewolves in here.


----------



## Drakor (Sep 27, 2011)

Mali said:


> I hope those new characters have wolf type attributes, and M-21 facing one of them would awesome.


I've been waiting for the author to make mention of M-21 having a stolen wolf heart, and introducing them. It'd be the best moment too since his power is growing he might be good for the weaker lower ranking werewolves to fight as well as a method to make Shinwoo stronger


----------



## Unknown (Oct 3, 2011)

Raw 204:


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2011)

Pretty boring chapter for the most part but at the end...those two agents are going to do something stupid and bring down Rai's wrath upon themselves.


----------



## Drakor (Oct 4, 2011)

still reacted to them

*Spoiler*: __ 




I guess they don't make any distinctions based on family history when picking recruits for human experiments. That, or those two are products of enhancement created outside Union but living as some form of secret agent in normal society.

I guess it'd only be a matter of time that Ikhan's high level hacking abilities were known and scouted for groups, but I guess Shinwoo being a strong brawler would spread rumor enough as well. Shame though, I was truly hoping they'd be werewolves...hopefully exorcism, some other power or maybe being contracted with Seira/Regis/Rai will occur, definitley hope Shinwoo won't be enhanced in an experiment


----------



## Muk (Oct 4, 2011)

hope rai and franky will prevent them from going through that 

they might as well have franky do it. it's probably more efficient and doesn't have any side effects


----------



## dream (Oct 4, 2011)

I actually want those kids to just remain normal and not have any supernatural powers.  Hopefully they won't b experimented on.  

Also, Sera flicking her fingers was amusing.


----------



## Unknown (Oct 10, 2011)

Raw 205


Enjoy it.


----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks like a pretty good chapter, I can't wait to see how the group will deal with this latest threat.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 10, 2011)

Hoping this won't start with abductions, at least I hope the setup is a bit different.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 11, 2011)

agree, abduction scenario is a little bit old now. but so far it's going well.


----------



## ryz (Oct 11, 2011)

205 out

Dog family, lol


----------



## Muk (Oct 11, 2011)

dog family rofl 

i wonder how well the counter spying will be handled


----------



## Drakor (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm happy that its more confirmed that he's seemingly turning into a werewolf, makes my hope that Crombell is, or is working for werewolves more likely. Lmao, Tao didn't need to mention the dog family 

Wonder how they'll will react to finding out the government is scouting only Shioon & Ikhan for experimentation...


----------



## dream (Oct 11, 2011)

M-21 doesn't seem to like being part of the Dog family.  



> Wonder how they'll will react to finding out the government is scouting only Shioon & Ikhan for experimentation...



They'll be furious as hell, far more so than if it was another student.


----------



## Mizura (Oct 12, 2011)

Maybe he's more of a cat person? (oh the irony  )


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 12, 2011)

I hope werewolves are rugged/brute bastards, bishie werewolves will never sit well with me

Arc seems to be unfolding nicely as well. Hope these two new enhanced humans are worth their salt.


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2011)

Seems like another pretty meh chapter but it can't be helped, the buildup will be worth it.


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm amused by Rai and the others not going to P.E. so they can drink tea.  

The rest of the chapter was boring as expected.


----------



## dream (Oct 24, 2011)

The Raw for chapter 207 is out.



I'm wondering about what Rai and Franky talked about at the end.


----------



## daikun (Oct 25, 2011)

Noblesse 207 English

Chapter 207 in english is out


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

It seems that Rai's condition isn't so good if Franky still is pestering him about hibernating.  :/


----------



## Juri (Oct 25, 2011)

The half of the chapter was filler...


----------



## Muk (Oct 25, 2011)

"its late night snack time" 

"my lord its the wrong direction, it's the other way" 

just fucking awesome


----------



## Drakor (Oct 25, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> It seems that Rai's condition isn't so good if Franky still is pestering him about hibernating.  :/


His powers without his seal are probably so strong, they cause massive damage to his internal organs. The fact he releases and manipulates blood in battle could mean its his own. Hibernating is probably attributed to keeping his vitals going so he can stay healthy and fulfill his role as the Noblesse.

No matter how we forget based on appearances, they're still a sort of animal/entity. His role is being the guardian of their species...so staying alive as long as possible is important. I'm wondering if the werewolves have someone like Rai as well?


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

> I'm wondering if the werewolves have someone like Rai as well?



I'm really hoping that they do but it's possible that they might not.  :/



> His powers without his seal are probably so strong, they cause massive damage to his internal organs.



Yeah, though I'm hoping that he can get used to his powers as time goes on.  I want him at 100% for the last villain.


----------



## Muk (Oct 25, 2011)

we don't even know who the next villain is

i think rai having a handicap right now isn't that much of a deal

i doubt anyone in the world right now is capable of being a threat to him besides the lord


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

> i doubt anyone in the world right now is capable of being a threat to him besides the lord



Perhaps someone in the organization might be strong enough.


----------



## Muk (Oct 25, 2011)

him being handicapped right now might be a necessary story element

since we saw how powerful he actually is, him not being handicapped would make him a gary stue 

the author pretty much would not have any excuse as to why rai would not use his powers

now that he does have a handicap, the author has an excuse for letting rai sit once more in the background and have the other char shine


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems like more uneventful stuff for the majority of the chapter. I'm pretty sure they're repeating stuff we already know ''be on your guard'' ''they are up to something blalblabla''


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2011)

The Scan is out.

Ch.11

They finally seem to have figured out the goal of the two agents.


----------



## Muk (Nov 1, 2011)

its kicking ass time


----------



## dream (Nov 7, 2011)

The raw for chapter 209 is out.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Nothing too exciting unless the confrontation between the two agents and M-21/the rest is different from how I imagine it to have gone.


----------



## Muk (Nov 7, 2011)

franky seems to be enjoying himself a lot


----------



## mali (Nov 7, 2011)

I would seriously lol if Franky told Rai to make his own damn dinner


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 7, 2011)

hell yea, about time i read new chapter. it's been dull in mangaverse recently.


----------



## dream (Nov 7, 2011)

Mali said:


> I would seriously lol if Franky told Rai to make his own damn dinner



Franky would never make his master do such a thing.


----------



## mali (Nov 7, 2011)

Your right.





Rai would be like "Do it, Naow!!" and Franky would be like "Eeek, dont hurt me"


----------



## Lucius (Nov 7, 2011)

Mali said:


> I would seriously lol if Franky told Rai to make his own damn dinner



this would be the result:


----------



## Juri (Nov 8, 2011)

Chapter 209 is out


----------



## Muk (Nov 8, 2011)

"m21 good job" "fufufufufufufu"

franky, really now


----------



## Drakor (Nov 8, 2011)

Looking good, Shinwoo hasn't gone rusty at all and seems far above average humans beginning formal training. Then again Jake did say he was stronger than the professionally trained agents that sparred him.

Yonsu and M-21 

First comes war then...


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 8, 2011)

Any chance M-21 and the male agent are related?


----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2011)

Franky is amusing as always. 

Waveblade, extremely unlikely.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 8, 2011)

Those union standards for fodder troops suck

Yonsu will probably be entertaining in combat.


----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2011)

> Those union standards for fodder troops suck



From what I recall they aren't actually Union but rather a group that works in Korea that is affiliated with the Union.


----------



## Muk (Nov 8, 2011)

its government standards, they usually suck


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 8, 2011)

I smell a future love affair between M-21 and the female agent.

 @ Franky Fufufu


----------



## Smoke (Nov 8, 2011)

Female agent is hot as FUCK!!!!!!!!!


Anyone else dislike Yonsu's attitude during the fight? _"So many scary ajussis"_


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 9, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> From what I recall they aren't actually Union but rather a group that works in Korea that is affiliated with the Union.



Ah right, my bad I seem to have overlooked that. I hope their benefactor isn't Crombel again though, would be fun to have some other players active eventually.



Muk said:


> its government standards, they usually suck



Well that and Shinwoo suffers from shounen main character syndrome... It's not nearly that bad, but he has some traits similar to your run-of-the-mill shounen protagonist...


----------



## mali (Nov 13, 2011)

I kinda wanted to say this before, but you guys do know that Noblesse is a webcomic/webtoon


----------



## Zaru (Nov 13, 2011)

Mali said:


> I kinda wanted to say this before, but you guys do know that Noblesse is a webcomic/webtoon



Of course, that's obvious from the art style


----------



## mali (Nov 13, 2011)

I dont know if your being sarcastic or whatever, but its shouldnt be in this section unless this section also caters for non-manga series??


----------



## Zaru (Nov 13, 2011)

I suppose by this section's standards, all comics from Japan, Korea and China (Manga, Manhwa and Manhua) fit in the library floor 2, web or not.


----------



## DuoSemis (Nov 13, 2011)

I can't believe I was missing out this whole time!!!
I have a question though. About Franky's Dark Spear.
Is it like his version of a noble's soul weapon?
Like made by killing humans and gathering their souls? o.o.

BTW, Rai's the boss.


----------



## dream (Nov 14, 2011)

It looks like a boring chapter but the end is pretty interesting, I wonder what has gotten that guy so happy.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



He's probably confirmed who Frankenstein is by now, so it's probably that. There doesn't seem to be anything Crombel doesn't know at this point.

Crombel vs Frankenstein should be of epic proportions...Sometime far far into the future


----------



## kitty161718 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ that would definitely be epic!

i just love Frankenstein's evil laugh it cracks me up!  and his plotting!


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 21, 2011)

Ugh that entry ''ceremony'' and those outfits...


----------



## Tracespeck (Nov 21, 2011)

They look okay to me.  Personality is what really makes a character anyway, gotta give them a chance.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 21, 2011)

The fodders sure love to pose


----------



## Smoke (Nov 21, 2011)

There's a hot redhead.



I'm happy


----------



## Muk (Nov 21, 2011)

i think they think they are super heroes


----------



## Gecka (Nov 21, 2011)

The redhead better have some major panel time


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 22, 2011)

Did Tao eat Rai's biscuit at the start or something? He was seriously freaking out.


----------



## Muk (Nov 22, 2011)

Nurarihyon no Mago 179


----------



## dream (Nov 22, 2011)

Gecka said:


> The redhead better have some major panel time



It might be a bit too much to hope for.


----------



## Muk (Nov 22, 2011)

tao and cookie scene were awesome


----------



## dream (Nov 22, 2011)

It was the only decent thing about this chapter, hopefully the set-up phase will be finished soon and the author can proceed to the good stuff.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 22, 2011)

The redhead looks just like the lord and Yonsu/Yonsa whatever her name is lol


----------



## Muk (Nov 22, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> It was the only decent thing about this chapter, hopefully the set-up phase will be finished soon and the author can proceed to the good stuff.



tao is the cookie monster


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 22, 2011)

Still hoping the Elder will show up in person.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 28, 2011)

Raw out



*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems like we're finally getting to the interesting part of this arc. Crombel being considered to replace this guy after all of his screw ups?

I wonder how long this comic will be if they're going to showcase all of the Elders, without making certain segments rushed. Then again there's probably a number of ways they could make it work.

I will frown if this guy isn't at least clan leader material though....We've had enough fodder from the Union. Although some of them might be normal people as well.

Yosun vs M-21, make it happen...


----------



## Muk (Nov 28, 2011)

now the question is what sort of mutant is Yosun  i doubt its a vampire

cause vampire vs werewolf is sooo over rated 

maybe its werewolf vs werecat or something


----------



## dream (Nov 28, 2011)

> maybe its werewolf vs werecat or something



You could be correct.  

I want to see some decent action already, feels like forever since we had any.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 28, 2011)

I hope we get a good fight from this. I haven't felt so excited for awhile.


----------



## Muk (Nov 29, 2011)

crombell is awesome

"you gotta have a chair to be an elder" 

:rofl 12th elder ain't no elder cause he got no chair


----------



## Zaru (Nov 29, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Wonder how strong the first Elder is.



Or.. how OLD those elders are.


----------



## dream (Nov 29, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Or.. how OLD those elders are.



At best some might be around 540 years old which was around the time they found one of Franky's research papers.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 29, 2011)

Was it stated how old Crombell is?


----------



## dream (Nov 29, 2011)

Can't remember if the manhwa ever stated his age but the Noblesse wiki has him listed as over 130 years.


----------



## mali (Nov 30, 2011)

Franky will probably be put in a comprimising position and will have to take out Cerberus by himself lol.


Looking back from when it started, Noblesse has come a long way and the fandoms gotten *much* bigger.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 5, 2011)

Raw out  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems ok.. Some action at last, but still more of a teaser. Oh wow he can keep up with us, those aren't human movements... *gasp*

They're probably not saying anything close to that, but there's probably nothing interesting besides posturing anyway.


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It'll be a few weeks until we get to the really exciting stuff at this rate.


----------



## Tracespeck (Dec 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




As expected 21 appears to have screwed up and made trouble for them be revealing he wasn't normal.  If he had just taken a few hits they could have played the victim card again but that's just not in his character I suppose.


----------



## Juri (Dec 5, 2011)

Chapter's Out


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 6, 2011)

excellent chapter, nice fight was that. no cliffhanger this time.


----------



## dream (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks like Yonsu might be a stronger fighter than I thought though I doubt she'll push M-21 to his limits.


----------



## mali (Dec 10, 2011)

Franky should take a back seat in this arc and give M-21, Takeo and Tao a chance. Id like to see how far theyve each come especially M-21's transformation.


----------



## dream (Dec 10, 2011)

Mali said:


> Franky should take a back seat in this arc and give M-21, Takeo and Tao a chance. Id like to see how far theyve each come especially M-21's transformation.



That does seem like what will happen unleash the author wants to shock the KSA agents by showing them the extent of Franky's power.


----------



## Juri (Dec 12, 2011)

RAW Out :


----------



## Muk (Dec 12, 2011)

seems more of a setup chapter


----------



## dream (Dec 12, 2011)

Muk said:


> seems more of a setup chapter



The author sure is taking his sweet time in building up everything, I'm hoping for some pretty big ramifications this arc such as the existence of Rai being made known to the KSA and/or Crombel.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 13, 2011)

Looks like those agents will be Rai & Franky's (informal) allies soon, against those Union's people.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 13, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> Looks like those agents will be Rai & Franky's (informal) allies soon, against those Union's people.



Looks like that's how it's being setup. The girl is too bangin to not end up being a significant character.


----------



## dream (Dec 13, 2011)

I like Rai mentioning that Franky was a troublemaker in the past.  

And I do agree with the KSA agents becoming allies with Rai and the others.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 13, 2011)

More people for the tea party , at this rate the whole country is gona be inside Franky's house lol


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 13, 2011)

So Franky ended up with being the one scolded, he will take revenge as soon as possible on the trio.


----------



## mali (Dec 13, 2011)

Some dialgue backed with a burst of power, nice.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 13, 2011)

Yuri is always smug, but not really in a ''kewl'' way. Since he's a mole for Crombel I guess he'll be around for awhile though...

Nice chapter, I hope the redhead is top dog in Cerberus..


----------



## halaros536 (Dec 14, 2011)

I hate Yuri.I hope he dies soon.

I dont know who's the top dog in Cerberus,but i have a feeling that the big guy is the weakest.


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 14, 2011)

Spent the past hours rereading from the start. This is good shit.


----------



## Juri (Dec 19, 2011)

Is it just me or was this chapter longer than usual?


----------



## dream (Dec 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Rai blushing...

The chapter does seem to be a few pages longer than the previous chapter at least.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 19, 2011)

sooooo, the real fight starts now????


----------



## Muk (Dec 19, 2011)

now just to need to know what was said for said rai's reaction


----------



## dream (Dec 19, 2011)

Mat?icha said:


> sooooo, the real fight starts now????



Hopefully it will start.


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 19, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Hopefully it will start.



Start placing your bets?

As for the blushing it's the most noticeable I've seen Rai do.

EDIT: The second book of Noblesse is out this month, there are some rumours that due to the authors being busy with publishing that's why the plot has slowed down.


----------



## Juri (Dec 19, 2011)

Muk said:


> now just to need to know what was said for said rai's reaction



He was told about RK4 apparently.


----------



## Juri (Dec 19, 2011)

Chapter's out


----------



## dream (Dec 19, 2011)

If we're lucky the Union will discover KSA's information on human modification, that'll lead to some interesting events. :33


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 19, 2011)

Yonsu makes a hot ninja/cat burglar.

Also Rai is adorable


----------



## Muk (Dec 20, 2011)

RK was it


----------



## mali (Dec 20, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think regis was as well lol.

Good chap, the build up is good so far.

The red-head brute is most likely the weakest in the group, I hope he tries to talk shit to Seira


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 20, 2011)

Can't help but wonder why KSA didn't conceal their lab a bit better as a precaution for situations like these.

Ever since Jake, the loudmouth goon has been fodder
Doubt that will change anytime soon. I'm looking forward to seeing most people fight except Rai, unless he shows some new tricks.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 20, 2011)

Mali said:


> The red-head brute is most likely the weakest in the group, I hope he tries to talk shit to Seira



Always the black guy lol


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 21, 2011)

i feel like these 2 will join Rai Knights team, i have a feeling......


----------



## vanhellsing (Dec 21, 2011)

Mat?icha said:


> *i feel like these 2 will join Rai Knights team*, i have a feeling......



DO WANT , also rai and franky are the shit  lately the chapters are slow but im sure the build up  will be worth it


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 26, 2011)

is up


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems like some talking between the old KSA scientist and the KSA guy in charge then GLORIOUS FIGHTING. Seems likes Takeo is gonna fight the other guy.

Will M-21 lose his shirt? Only time will tell.


----------



## dream (Dec 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Now things are getting exciting. :33


----------



## mali (Dec 26, 2011)

Shit just got real


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 27, 2011)

oo dear lord, yes yes yes, shwack, thwack.........


----------



## dream (Dec 27, 2011)

The chapter has beeb translated.

here


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 27, 2011)

Good stuff...


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 2, 2012)

Raw out: 

Things are looking good


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 2, 2012)

niceEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, me likes it.............


----------



## dream (Jan 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like that fight is over, now it's time to see where things go from here.


----------



## Pastelduck (Jan 2, 2012)

The action in the manga always surprises me on how good it is.


----------



## Muk (Jan 2, 2012)

i want to know what they are saying 

the fight looked awesome though 

Link removed

chapter is out


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 2, 2012)

That was fast, usually takes them a lot longer. 

Some interesting stuff, seems like some things will be cleared up.


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 2, 2012)

Link removed

GO GO GO


----------



## dream (Jan 2, 2012)

As I said before I'm curious as to where things go from here.  I'm leaning towards the KSA agents managing to escape if they don't manage to learn that M-21 and the others aren't with the Union.


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 9, 2012)

218 is out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor Frankenstein...


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Frankenstein has it rough with all these knuckleheads smashing stuff all the time^^


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 9, 2012)

lol man, fucking loled hard. did you see how the three are sitting at the last page?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 9, 2012)

I want Franky to go ape shit on those wanabes


----------



## dream (Jan 9, 2012)

Hahaha, poor Franky.


----------



## Muk (Jan 9, 2012)

rofl poor franky


----------



## Juri (Jan 10, 2012)

Chapter's Out


----------



## moocifer (Jan 10, 2012)

pat 


pat 


pat


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like Yuri is on the right track, won't be too long before we see him find Franky.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 10, 2012)

Would be fun to see a team fight against Frankenstein in this arc.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Cerberus beating some security fodder, not much else.

I hope this guy ends up smashing some of Frankensteins property


----------



## Hustler (Jan 16, 2012)

That black guy is so annoying even though he's gona die first


----------



## dream (Jan 16, 2012)

Seems like a pretty disappointing chapter especially since I expected better after last week's chapter.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 16, 2012)

a lot of action happens here, seems a promising build up. i hope they are not too powerful, otherwise franky wouldnt look cool.


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm pretty sure there was a shout out to the Matrix in this chapter? Three of the agents looked very similar to Morpheus, Neo and Trinity.


----------



## Juri (Jan 16, 2012)

Chapters Out


----------



## dream (Jan 16, 2012)

I seem to have not read half of the raw...in any case the power of the Union members seems decently impressive, can't wait to see them go all out.


----------



## Muk (Jan 17, 2012)

no. 3

you are definitely an RK4 

union guys will pale in comparison to the RK4


----------



## Random Stranger (Jan 18, 2012)

I remember when I started reading this manga, I almost gave up on reading it since the first few chapters had no dialogue.



Also that female KSA agent is so hot 

She is my second favourite charachter after Frankenstein. He's just too boss  .



I also noticed that bishies are very popular in Korea (much more so than Japan) since the main cast in Korean manga are very often very bishi. They are also very fashionable. And they also usually have sad endings.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Jan 23, 2012)

Dammit will Shinwoo just hurry up and become the main character already


----------



## gumby2ms (Jan 23, 2012)

i agree. the focus on the mosters etc is nice and all but he seemed to be important in the beginning and now he is comic relief.


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't want Shinwoo to become the main character at all.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 23, 2012)

that tear......it's heartless. red dogs shall pay for their sin.


----------



## Drakor (Jan 23, 2012)

I knew Rai was using his life force with his moves...that blood is probably his own that's being used. We have to remember they're actually closer to animals than humans, those hibernations probably last close to 1000 years each time...

Shinwoo needs to get turned into a werewolf or something and get back into the picture!


----------



## dream (Jan 24, 2012)

The chapter is out.

Ch.118

We finally get to learn the reason why Rai went into hibernation in the first place though I really do hope that a solution will be found to his problem.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 24, 2012)

great chapter, too bad Rai's power is a double edged sword. 
i think it's time to start predicting upcoming matches. franky probably will take on the strongest, questionably yuri guy.


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 24, 2012)

I hate when powerful characters gradually lose their power (Neuro quickly comes to my mind). Even if it's inevitable due to the fact that that character would've destroyed any threat otherwise.


----------



## Ender (Jan 24, 2012)

its not even his powers, its his life


----------



## Drakor (Jan 24, 2012)

Yea what makes it worse is that after 820 years of a *canceled* hibernation, he had to use his powers again. All due to Gejutel showing the Lord's inadequacies and provoking her, making Rai use more of his lifespan to educate her on how to properly use her power to defend herself and the nobles.

Hence why Gejutel kept repeatedly saying "I'm sorry" all throughout 193-194 along with Frankenstein begging Rai to stop while also gnashing his teeth and showing anger to Gejutel. I guess hibernation is the Nobles version of life support.

Edit: Just wanted to say...we need some werewolves already!


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 24, 2012)

I think this makes Rai as a character even less flexible, particularly in battles... And then there's the ill sense of foreboding or predictable death near the end, unless they put a twist to it later on. If not it will also diminish the threat of the main antagonist, whenever he/she makes an appearance...

Reminds me of this: Chapter 58 is out
Although that was actually a shit story due to many other developments. Aliens from outer space... yeah awesome move.

Anyway I think this might lead to Frankenstein going rogue if he sees a chance to save Rai.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 30, 2012)

well, i think i shall enjoy this chapter and seems like my predictions is becoming true.


----------



## Juri (Jan 30, 2012)

Some info:



			
				From MF said:
			
		

> 1. DA-5 was created as an imitation of cerberus and the five cannot win against even one cerberus member.
> (though there is no data on how the outcome would be if Kranz + D + absorbed all the other members' power )
> 2. Sangeen and Yonsu are married. (there goes M21-Yonsu shipping hehe )


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 30, 2012)

*Changes shipping grid*

Anyway so what are people's thoughts on how much Tao/Takeo have progressed? Do they have a chance now of defeating one of the Cerberus.


----------



## dream (Jan 30, 2012)

They might be able to win if they gang up on an individual opponent but 1 vs 1 seems a bit too unlikely.  However, it is a bit hard to say how much they have improved since we haven't seen them go all out in a while nor do we know the full strength of Cerberus.


----------



## Drakor (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a feeling Cerberus might be around the level of Rael, if not weaker. That way they can -some- what pose a threat to a "child" - "teenage" Noble with no soul weapon. Rael was dominating the combination of the three when using their best attributes, they were able to slightly injure him although superficially.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 30, 2012)

I think the redhead cerberus member would be a lot to handle in bed. But I'm ready for the challenge.


----------



## Juri (Jan 30, 2012)

Smoke said:


> I think the redhead cerberus member would be a lot to handle in bed. But I'm ready for the challenge.



I know what you mean, man. 

Personally I want both Yonsu and the redhead to join the group if only to balance the relevant male to female character ratio.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 31, 2012)

Ch.34


----------



## dream (Jan 31, 2012)

Now things are getting interesting, an alliance should be born between the two groups soon.


----------



## Elder (Jan 31, 2012)

Just started reading this!

Could someone please answer some questions?

1 - This is the first Manhwa i read, i'd lik to know, there's a motive to Noblesse being colored and not black-white? 
2 - In the first 3 chapters there are very little dialogue, the rest is like this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## dream (Jan 31, 2012)

> 1 - This is the first Manhwa i read, i'd lik to know, there's a motive to Noblesse being colored and not black-white?



Just the style of this particular Manhwa along with a few other manhwas.



> 2 - In the first 3 chapters there are very little dialogue, the rest is like this?



No, pretty soon you'll start to see quite a bit of dialogue.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jan 31, 2012)

Elder said:


> 1 - This is the first Manhwa i read, i'd lik to know, there's a motive to Noblesse being colored and not black-white?



It's not a korean manhwa per say, since it's not published in a magazine, but rather published online on a comic book website. It's called a webtoon and in recent years they have started to become very popular, so more and more people try to post their creations in hopes of making it big, since they don't need an editor or company to rely on, but rather a big number of visitors. They get paid per number of readers that their manhwa generates. 

If you like noblesse, give this a try too:Shamelessly promoting my own thread


----------



## dream (Feb 6, 2012)

The raw for the new chapter is out.



Pretty text heavy chapter but we do have a little bit of action.


----------



## Ender (Feb 6, 2012)

EPIC MASK TIME


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 6, 2012)

Shounen pacing....

Maybe I'll come back in the summer.

Shouldn't be too many weeks until the first fight though.


----------



## dream (Feb 6, 2012)

The pace does seem to have slowed down quite a bit but I'm sure that once shit hits the fan it really will hit the fan.


----------



## Juri (Feb 7, 2012)

Chapter Out


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice, Franky is trying to find a way to rid of Rai's weakness.  I hope that he'll find success in the next arc if not this one.

Also, Franky certainly won't be pleased by this.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 7, 2012)

daym, awesome chapter, honestly i liked it. a good setup so far and i think we will get to see some awesomess actions next week.


----------



## Muk (Feb 7, 2012)

Robin RK4 to the rescue


----------



## Ender (Feb 13, 2012)

interesting chapter this week  lots of action...hope the guy's wife is ok O_O and Rai


----------



## dream (Feb 13, 2012)

Rai


----------



## Hustler (Feb 13, 2012)

Chapter out?


----------



## dream (Feb 13, 2012)

Just the raw.


----------



## Pastelduck (Feb 14, 2012)

It is getting action pack goodness again...


----------



## Drakor (Feb 14, 2012)

here


*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn Sangeen got worked, but I'm glad to see M-21 might be somewhat near their level of power. Its about time his prowess with the werewolf transformation moved from the arms to at least his legs or torso. 

Anyone else think the black guy is or possibly was, a boxer prior to being experimented on?


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 14, 2012)

Read chapter and speaking of Rai:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like it was a false alarm-just a lack of sugar for his tea. 

Not that that isn't heinous.


----------



## dream (Feb 14, 2012)

> Anyone else think the black guy is or possibly was, a boxer prior to being experimented on?



It's possible but it's hard to say.  He could have been anyone.  



> Looks like it was a false alarm-just a lack of sugar for his tea.



Might have been a false alarm but Rai's condition is still pretty bad.


----------



## Muk (Feb 14, 2012)

lol false alarm with Rai 

so cute

but finally some action, been ages seeing some action


----------



## Ender (Feb 14, 2012)

damn author  trolling us with rai


----------



## mali (Feb 19, 2012)

Great, now we can see how much the 4 have improved fighting wise.

Also, the maker trolled Franky more than us lol.


----------



## Tracespeck (Feb 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



My guess is he's strong enough to deal with all three of them now, probably even after they take pills, they need back up badly


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't like that design... nor do I like the style of this fight for some reason. I dunno I'm probably complaining over small stuff, but the effects generally look so cheap for some reason.

Not since Jake has there been one loudmouth villain I liked.


----------



## Tracespeck (Feb 21, 2012)

chapter is out


*Spoiler*: __ 



Elder is coming, I wonder if he can fight, probably can, could be interesting


----------



## dream (Feb 21, 2012)

The Elder is probably going to be monstrously powerful, probably close to Crombell's strength.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 21, 2012)

Don't like the ever scaling power level as much. i mean at this rate humanity is defiantly on par with the noblesse


----------



## Zaru (Feb 21, 2012)

Isn't the whole point that humanity is starting to catch up with these ancient beings, not requiring their protection anymore?


----------



## mali (Feb 22, 2012)

I doubt it, I think the organistations got its own agenda. Just look at all its agents.

Also at this rate, elder should be as powerful as clan leader which is annoying.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 22, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Isn't the whole point that humanity is starting to catch up with these ancient beings, not requiring their protection anymore?



logic'd

So is the female Cerberus member related to takeo? I faintly remember him looking at her a little too intently.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 22, 2012)

Well I think that the power scale has become too high to manage. Like the vamp nobles are  basically good dark elves and their only real competition is werewolves. But then you a group like cerebrus which is "only" the personal guard of 1 chairmen. 1 chairmen out of 13. It makes the lukedia scene nonsensical when obviously evil org can produce enhanced humans at that level. Then you have crombell who may be franky level with darkspear.... I mean

1. what are the vamps protecting the humans from
2. vamp society seems to be defense in nature, even the noblesse is just a super vamp that protects other vampires from...what exactly?

I think noblesse needs another supernatural agnostic that gives this situation more perspective. Otherwise I feel the power levels are like dbz levels of "how many freeza's can you kill?"


----------



## mali (Feb 23, 2012)

Cerebrus hasnt really shown anything on the level of what was shown in Lukedonia. That single kid clan leader could take any attack shown so far by that Cerebrus agent and easily at that.


----------



## Drakor (Feb 23, 2012)

Like Mali said, this black Cerebrus member according to the RK-4 isn't even close to Rael. That should speak volumes according to the picture displayed when mentioning him.

If there was a tier list, this is how *I'd* view it
*Spoiler*: __ 




*Top Tier*
High- Raizel
Mid - Previous Lord
Low - Raskreia
*High Tier*
High - Frankenstein, Dr. Crombell, Old Gajus[Gejutel]
Mid - Current Gajus[Kaye, Rajak, Karias, Rozaria, Ludis]
Low - Seira, Rael, Yuriy
*Mid Tier*
High - Cerebrus[Ked, Lutai], Dr. Aris, Krantz 
Mid - Regis
Low - RK-4[M-21, Takeo, Tao)
*Low Tier*
High - Na Yonsu, An Sangeen, Central Order, DA5[Shark, Hammer]
Mid - Jake, Mary
Low - M-24
*"Human" Tier*
High - Shinwoo, Infected Humans
Mid - Unmodified KSA and Union Agents/Trainees
Low - Normal humans



We haven't seen any werewolves, but we know their power is directly on par with nobles but have extremely fewer numbers. The Elders that are human will at most reach the strength to rival the current Gajus.


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 24, 2012)

Lukedonia has mind control as well. They could infiltrate and sabotage the entire Union from within, which would be a pretty big deal.


----------



## Tracespeck (Feb 24, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> 1. what are the vamps protecting the humans from
> 2. vamp society seems to be defense in nature, even the noblesse is just a super vamp that protects other vampires from...what exactly?



The vampires seem to be watching their own at this stage of their existence.  It sounded like in long ago times there were other beasts/monsters that humans needed protection from.  But in the current era there really is no threat to humans other then rogue vampires and the like.  So the clans are just about watching their own and preventing things from getting out of control.

I think the old leaders kind of saw that the current system was flawed going into the future, the times were changing or had already changed.  The new nobles will have more interaction with humans and probably more interesting lives for it.  Not only do humans not need protection they are becoming a genuine threat.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 25, 2012)

Nightfall said:


> Lukedonia has mind control as well. They could infiltrate and sabotage the entire Union from within, which would be a pretty big deal.



Mind control fails to work at the RK-4 level. 

Rael was entire tier below his brother in strength and but specialized in stealth and speed (why do city busting vampires have an assassin creed...). In true Noblesse style the loud black guy is probably the weakest, though he did "armor up" so we don't know how much of a boost that gives.


----------



## Drakor (Feb 25, 2012)

Well, Frankenstein said when humans appeared but I'd like to believe it was a bit later when humans were able to communicate. Perhaps a time far after the dinosaurs, like the Paleocene era - Ice Age when dangerous animals roamed. That would more so explain their worship and attempts to gain favor of the Nobles.


Wuzzman said:


> Mind control fails to work at the RK-4 level.
> 
> Rael was entire tier below his brother in strength and but specialized in stealth and speed (why do city busting vampires have an assassin creed...). In true Noblesse style the loud black guy is probably the weakest, though he did "armor up" so we don't know how much of a boost that gives.


You're forgetting the fact that the previous Lord, Rai and Raskreia can mind control *Gajus*. This means they can mind control every other person seen in Noblesse thus far. The only time mind control fails to work is when an individual is stronger or relative in strength.

They specialize in certain areas so that different tasks can be accomplished over time. With their long lifespans they can acquire much experience, and share their findings with their people if its stretched across a diversity. This also ties into their military strength. If every Noble were average not specializing in any combat area, the Werewolves would of ripped them asunder.


----------



## mali (Feb 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I will seriously lol if frank and rai are talking about something completely irrelavant and nonesical. Also, laser beams???come one, lets try for some innovation.


----------



## Drakor (Feb 28, 2012)

Its that time again, a new chapter is out!
Bleach manga

Good to know that my perspective of the RK-4's strength is pretty well off. Its a shame whats happening to Rai though...


----------



## Zaru (Feb 28, 2012)

What's Takeo going to do in the future? His bullets are apparently useless against future opponents, regardless of their speed. Franky is only doing biological research, not weapons research.


----------



## dream (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks like Rai and Franky are going to go and slap Cerberus around, should be amusing.


----------



## Muk (Feb 28, 2012)

or rai is going to unlock rk4's hidden power 

i hope rai is playing a support role for this arc


----------



## dream (Feb 28, 2012)

> or rai is going to unlock rk4's hidden power



I forgot about that ability of his, he could certainly do such a thing.


----------



## mali (Feb 28, 2012)

Actually want to see rk4 unlock his potential partially with his own power and with help from a drugged up takeo, they should be able to win.

Rai and franky are probably gonna meet those agents on there way to the battlefield and duke it.


----------



## Drakor (Feb 28, 2012)

Rai can only "unlock" power for M-21, Tao and Takeo are still human. Being subjected to any blood of a Noble would enter them into a contract, turning them into Vampires and probably prevent daily activities...

I think it'd be better if werewolves made their debut coming into the fights as a fourth power and interrupted on behalf of "What the fuck are you?" to M-21 having a heart of their brethren. I know it won't happen, but using Rai as a cop out because everyone is weak is starting to become redundant. 

If Rai does appear, I truly hope he makes it easier for M-21 to use his werewolf power or Franky appeals to the Nobles so they can enter the defense.


----------



## mali (Feb 28, 2012)

Drakor, is your first paragraph reffering my post?


----------



## Drakor (Feb 28, 2012)

Yea it was in regards to you and Muk saying Rai should unlock their power. It wouldn't work on Tao and Takeo since they're human. If he gave them his blood however, it would turn them into Vampires.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 5, 2012)

yes YES and even BIGGER YES

awesome chapter still.


----------



## Muk (Mar 5, 2012)

yay the action is back


----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2012)

21 sure can take a beating.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 5, 2012)

^Makes you wonder what pureblood werewolves can handle

Good action, but weird designs. Regis must have powered up a lot if he's going to take on either of those.

I'm hoping we some powerful vampires and not just enhanced humans. Someone with bloodlust without being a joke like the infected.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 5, 2012)

Well Regis did hold his own, even damaging Krantz in a weak state after recovering and we don't know how quickly Nobles get stronger. Looking forward to next weeks, should be interesting


----------



## dream (Mar 6, 2012)

The new chapter is out.

Redhawk's 354


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 6, 2012)

Is it just me who forsee that team RK is going to lose and then Rai and Frank will save the day?


----------



## dream (Mar 6, 2012)

Princess Ivy said:


> Is it just me who forsee that team RK is going to lose and then Rai and Frank will save the day?



It's a pretty likely scenario unless Regis has received a massive power-up.


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 7, 2012)

Princess Ivy said:


> Is it just me who forsee that team RK is going to lose and then Rai and Frank will save the day?



God I hope not. (Where is Seira by the way?)


----------



## Starburst~ (Mar 7, 2012)

On Rai and franky saving the day.

 Shouldn't they though? Rai's Knights still need alot of catching up to do before they can take on like humanitys greatest creations. I see the wolf dude evolving to a higher tier eventually but the others not so much.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 7, 2012)

Well, Regis has to show up because he's a member of RK too~

And soo.. at least with their 2 vs 1 battle against each Cerberus, I hope they win though. Rai and Frank should finish the remaining two that's on their way.


----------



## Muk (Mar 8, 2012)

sera should join the team of RK 

as head maid


----------



## mali (Mar 11, 2012)

last chap was great, cant wait for more


----------



## dream (Mar 12, 2012)

Regis 

Also, that end.  Now things are getting exciting.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Not sure if that flashback was his age of ceremony or just afternoon training with Karias. 

Yuriy..


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 12, 2012)

oh yuri, you...... you

nice developments, it's been a while since i have seen this much of pact action, i have missed it.


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 13, 2012)

Chapter 227


----------



## Morgan (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh. I read this sometime in last month and thought it was the best Korean manhwa I've see so far. It's a good read.  I haven't read the latest two chapters though.




Cycloid said:


> 21 sure can take a beating.



Oh and I agree with this. He must be masochistic.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 13, 2012)

Yuri's line about villains possibly explaining their plans in situations like that


----------



## Muk (Mar 13, 2012)

yuri is epic

i ain't a villain who'll explain stuff, figure it out on your own


----------



## Drakor (Mar 13, 2012)

"From your appearance to your weapon, why do you lack even a hint of swag?"

So, since Yuriy knows Frankenstein is far more powerful than him, he decides to make it "known" someone powerful enough to take out Cerebrus is hiding in Korea. This way when the Elder arrives he'll be a tool to measure Frankenstein's power, and a method to call for back up. This means they would apprehend Frankenstein allowing Crombell to do as he pleases if they invade Korea in tandem.

Quite sly...


----------



## mali (Mar 13, 2012)

Yuri is a complete boss. Also, takeo seems to be a beast also without his gun.

Yuri vs franky would be a great fight.


----------



## dream (Mar 13, 2012)

Yuri has become my favorite villain so far in Noblesse.


----------



## halaros536 (Mar 13, 2012)

Awesome chapter.

Lol at Yuri  saying that he's not like the other villains.I think that was an implication for Bleach villains.

Do you guys  think that what Karias said about the Nobles being used to overwhelm their opponents with a power that overwhelms theirs is going for Rai aswell?And that we're gonna see the negative effects of that,when Rai faces an opponent close to his level?


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Mar 13, 2012)

awesome manhwa. I don't really dig the fights, since most of the time they're quite simplistic, but I really like the subtle humor, mainly Frankenstein and Rai's relationship.

I'm not really sure why I liked this so much, there's isnt much character development and the battles aren't anything to write home about most of the time, but the plot overall is very intriguing and the character design is awesome. Also, cool villains like Crombell and Yuri make up for lack of character development in many ways. 

And I really like both artists, they seem so ethical compared to most of manga/manhwa artists, loved their messages after each season.


----------



## Roharu (Mar 13, 2012)

Finally I get to see Regis fighting properly instead of just trying to overwhelm the opponent with his speed and strength. I got to admit, was about time.


----------



## Morgan (Mar 13, 2012)

Nightfall said:


> Link removed ..



Interesting. 


More respect for Yuri. The monologues always annoy me. However, why is it that it's the woman out of the bunch who doesn't get to go all out, or rather, really, any at all? I was looking specifically forward to her fight, then she gets one-shot. Also, it was nice to see Regis being in control for a change.


----------



## mali (Mar 14, 2012)

Regis is gonna be a total beast after his coming of age ceremony.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 19, 2012)

Raw out:


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2012)

Chapter has some pretty good fighting going on but beyond that nothing really outstanding.


----------



## mali (Mar 19, 2012)

Fighting,everywhere


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 19, 2012)

Some odd transitions with Yuri..


----------



## Starburst~ (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for the raw. Cerberus isn't what I expected : /


----------



## mali (Mar 19, 2012)

Still waitin for limits to be pushed.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 20, 2012)

Nothing really that much interesting in the text either. Will be interesting to see where the Elder stands in comparison to Frankenstein though. I doubt Yuri managed to kill the Redhead this early though...


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2012)

> Will be interesting to see where the Elder stands in comparison to Frankenstein though.



Probably a bit weaker.



> I doubt Yuri managed to kill the Redhead this early though...



Why not?  He took her by surprise and probably hit a vital area.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Why not?  He took her by surprise and probably hit a vital area.



I doubt it . She'll survive somehow , surely they can't kill off a member of Cerebrus with no showing .


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2012)

Eh, Cerebrus doesn't seem to be important in the grand scheme of things and do note that if she lives Yuri's plans/betrayal will be revealed.  I just can't imagine him being careless enough to do that at this point.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah true, it just feels a bit I don't know... a bit wasteful? Then there's that slight glance Takeo had with her, if that means anything.


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2012)

> Then there's that slight glance Takeo had with her, if that means anything.



Heh, I forgot about that.  It probably won't amount to much I suppose.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 20, 2012)

Whatever happened to Takeo's sister again? I forgot


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2012)

He never had a sister, it was a lie made by Dr. Aris for her enjoyment.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh right 

I thought the Cerebrus girl and Takeo looked similar


----------



## Morgan (Mar 20, 2012)

Chapter 228 it punched straight through the roof


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

The next chapter should be all kinds of awesome.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 26, 2012)

The next chapter after the next chapter you mean


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

Nightfall said:


> The next chapter after the next chapter you mean



Oh yeah, that's when Rai and Franky will likely fight.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 27, 2012)

Chapter 167


*Spoiler*: __ 




Now Yuriy's plot bears fruition, the Elder has arrived and once Rai kills him, the entire Union will investigate Korea. This leaves the lone survivng sample from the M series experiments to create successful werewolves or nobles, M-21, vulnerable for retrieval by Crombell. I wonder if this elder was one of those who jumped Rai long ago?

Either way, hoping the author enters the werewolves, because the Ye-Ran High group are going to need *strong* allies. Right now that werewolf heart is a future wild card. On the other hand, they may just ask for help from the nobles on Lukedonia...


----------



## Muk (Mar 27, 2012)

i doubt they would lower themselves to ask for help from lukedom


----------



## mali (Mar 27, 2012)

>Elder
>Captain
>Familiar aura
>Rai and franky on their way
>Franky will probably have to go all out so Rai doesn't waste energy
>Frank vs elder and cap (hopefully)
>The spear takes over franky and he goes murder mode

Oh god let me be right


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2012)

Now this is getting interesting, I wonder how that familiar aura came in contact with Rai.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 27, 2012)

Son I am disappoint..

Really hope the Elder alone is close to Frankenstein. And I hope Rai has some history with him.


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2012)

Of only the Elder will be close to Franky...:mabye

I hope so too, would be an interesting turn of events though I get the feeling that it might be one of the Elder's predecessors that Rai had contact with.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Now we're getting there. I have a good feeling about the next chapters. Hopefully it won't disappoint.

All Regis had to do was lie still, but nooo... always gets his ass kicked right before the climax


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The next few chapters are going to really good.  And I can't help but laugh at Regis, he is always getting his ass kicked.


----------



## Muk (Apr 2, 2012)

i can't wait, scyth vs scyth cat fight


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 2, 2012)

been waiting for this moment....


----------



## Ender (Apr 2, 2012)

shits on son   :ho


----------



## rice (Apr 3, 2012)

FUARK THIS CLIFFHANGER 

Death scythe vs death scythe


----------



## Ender (Apr 3, 2012)

bitch please  that ain't a death scythe. its a death scythe wanna-be  i cant wait for ownage


----------



## dream (Apr 3, 2012)

> i cant wait for ownage



The captain sure is an annoying bitch so I too want Sera to humble her.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 4, 2012)

Finally it gets interesting!

And Siera is back baby...


----------



## Ender (Apr 9, 2012)

Raws out.... Franky XD


----------



## dream (Apr 9, 2012)

Franky sure is about to have quite a bit of fun.  

It's a shame that the female captain is outclassed so easily.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 9, 2012)

Walking to the last enemy like a boss.


----------



## Hustler (Apr 9, 2012)

Sierra and Franky so boss 



Eternal Goob said:


> The captain sure is an annoying bitch so I too want Sera to humble her.





Eternal Goob said:


> It's a shame that the female captain is outclassed so easily.


----------



## dream (Apr 9, 2012)

Not so quickly, I wanted her to be able to keep up for a bit.


----------



## hadou (Apr 9, 2012)

Chapter 331 is pure badassness. The next one may be even better.


----------



## Juri (Apr 9, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Not so quickly, I wanted her to be able to keep up for a bit.



Well we haven't seen her nano-suit yet so...


----------



## Pastelduck (Apr 9, 2012)

Now that is a chapter.  Also preview for next chapter: elder battle...excellent.


----------



## dream (Apr 9, 2012)

Cycloid said:


> Well we haven't seen her nano-suit yet so...



True, seeing her so blood and having her weapon broken in the span of a few panels is a bit too much.  I had hoped that she would at least be able to trade a few blows with Sera.  Then again I suppose that the author doesn't want to waste time on such an unimportant fight.


----------



## Smoke (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh god this chapter!!!


----------



## vanhellsing (Apr 10, 2012)

wow shit got real


----------



## Muk (Apr 10, 2012)

@eternal

she was fighting a clan leader
no way she'd be able to keep up to the death scyth


----------



## dream (Apr 10, 2012)

Muk said:


> @eternal
> 
> she was fighting a clan leader
> no way she'd be able to keep up to the death scyth



Fair enough. 

Anyways I find it interesting that the Elder has a connection to one of the traitor Noble Clan Leaders.  I wonder if they worked together with the Union.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 10, 2012)

I find this most underwhelming at this point in the series...Too many throw away fodder villains...


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 10, 2012)

I like quick stylish ownages so I don't have any qualms with it in the series. There are ~fodder lvl good guys around to have prolonged fights. 

I'm glad that there's not much characters who are around Franky's or Rai's level. This way _the real deal_ villains would look much more impressive later in the story.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 10, 2012)

impressive chapter, and becasue i hadnt read the raw this time, it gave me even more awe reading this chapter. 
franky is as flashy as usual, liked his foot print afterimages, really helps to build up the excitement. 
i am also glad the bitch got one shotted, now's the time for real battle.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 16, 2012)

Just caught up to this and I can't believe I've missed something as awesome as this for so long


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Would I be wrong in assuming that Franky is your favorite character?


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

The fights looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Juri (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh franky, why so crazy.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 16, 2012)

The jizz the jizz the jizz is on fire, and we need plenty of napkins.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Cycloid said:


> Oh franky, why so crazy.



Perhaps all that experimentation on himself addled with his brains.


----------



## Muk (Apr 16, 2012)

ohh franky you are just too awesome


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 16, 2012)

daymmmmmmmmmmmmmm, i demand the scannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn...


----------



## Blunt (Apr 16, 2012)

I fucking love Franky. But I think Rai might have to step in


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> I fucking love Franky. But I think Rai might have to step in



Eh, Franky is doing well enough right now.  No reason to assume that Rai will have to step in.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

> Damn, how did you know ?



I don't know, just a random feeling.  



> Looks like an awesome chapter full of Stein ownage



Can't wait to see the dialogue.


----------



## Muk (Apr 17, 2012)

awesome sauce 

franky just being badass as always xD

and they call him the devil now


----------



## Mio (Apr 17, 2012)

Cerberus was a disappointment, expected more from them when they were hyped to be able to take out the entirety of DA-5 with just one member.

Honestly, individually they're just a little stronger than Krantz at best.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 17, 2012)

my god, i just had an orgasm, figuratively..


----------



## Hustler (Apr 17, 2012)

The devil


----------



## Muk (Apr 17, 2012)

and yet franky is but a servant


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 17, 2012)

Hmm interesting chapter and the art style/effects continue to improve.

Stein was so powerful, badass and awesome this chapter as usual 

The 12th Elder making a contract with Roctis surprised me though (as well has that transformation). Interesting to see what will happen next as well as the future appearance of Roctis (who I assume is alive and probably is an elder also).


----------



## Muk (Apr 17, 2012)

i wonder the story behind roctis and his betrayal

and why he made contract with one of the elders

maybe now they'll start hunting down those traitors


----------



## Drakor (Apr 17, 2012)

Poor Ked, slain by a concentrated attack forced to make his Elder tank the shot, guess the Elder truly didn't know Ked was behind him...

From this fight it seems that my  is looking good. I guess based on that clash, Union Elder's are on the standing of current Gaju's with Crombell being in Frankenstein's area.

Wonder who the leader among the Noble traitors are, and if the "Union" is simply a coalition of the traitor Nobles and a bunch of modified humans who formed contracts with said Nobles; hence the name?

Edit:





Muk said:


> i wonder the story behind roctis and his betrayal
> 
> and why he made contract with one of the elders
> 
> maybe now they'll start hunting down those traitors


I wonder if they betrayed them due to yearning to see the world outside Lukedonia, and got tired of doing w/e it is the Nobles do day in day out year after year...


----------



## Muk (Apr 17, 2012)

wonder against what stories you could pit the noblesse char in the battledome xD


----------



## Blunt (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm surprised Contracted humans turn into bats. It's very inelegant for a Noblesse.


----------



## Juri (Apr 17, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> I'm surprised Contracted humans turn into bats. It's very inelegant for a Noblesse.



I think the transformation is because he was a modified human before he made the contract.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 17, 2012)

That Elder transformation looked retarted. I hope we won't see more similar ones in the future.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Really good chapter, the fight sure was entertaining.  Can't wait until Rai meets up with the traitors.


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 17, 2012)

Franky "accidently" killing the last union agent while Rai is like -.-' and sighing and the KSA agents going: "Wait. Could the chairman be...the devil?" were my favorite parts of this weeks chapter.

Oh Franky


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Random Stranger said:


> Franky "accidently" killing the last union agent while Rai is like -.-' and sighing and the KSA agents going: "Wait. Could the chairman be...the devil?" were my favorite parts of this weeks chapter.
> 
> Oh Franky



Feanky never ceases to amuse me though I'm surprised that some people said that the Cerberus guy was innocent.


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 17, 2012)

I really wonder how Rai managed to win over his loyalty.

I mean Frankenstein doesn't seem like someone who'd bend the knee to (just) anyone.

I can't wait for the possible future flashbacks of him an Rai meeting


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

> I really wonder how Rai managed to win over his loyalty.



Would be a pretty interesting flashback.  Perhaps it was because Rai never judged him and always treated him well?


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 17, 2012)

In before someone tries to explain their close relationship/bromance as gay romance (yaoi)


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Random Stranger said:


> In before someone tries to explain their close relationship/bromance as gay romance (yaoi)



I'm pretty sure that several people already have.


----------



## Blunt (Apr 17, 2012)

Random Stranger said:


> I really wonder how Rai managed to win over his loyalty.
> 
> I mean Frankenstein doesn't seem like someone who'd bend the knee to (just) anyone.
> 
> I can't wait for the possible future flashbacks of him an Rai meeting



Rai probably wtfpwned him and then gave him a hug.


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm pretty sure that several people already have.


NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> Rai probably wtfpwned him and then gave him a hug.



Eh, somehow I doubt that.


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 17, 2012)

It's doubtful Rai ever even gave his mother a hug


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Random Stranger said:


> It's doubtful Rai ever even gave his mother a hug



I really wonder how old Rai is, was it ever mentioned?


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I really wonder how old Rai is, was it ever mentioned?


I don't think so.

But I do wonder who was older between the previous Lord and Rai.

I mean it came of to me as if the previous Lord was his senior.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Random Stranger said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> But I do wonder who was older between the previous Lord and Rai.
> 
> I mean it came of to me as if the previous Lord was his senior.



For some reason I want to that Rai was older but it's really a toss-up.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 20, 2012)

Just a hunch but I think the previous lord was older.


----------



## Muk (Apr 20, 2012)

Random Stranger said:


> I really wonder how Rai managed to win over his loyalty.
> 
> I mean Frankenstein doesn't seem like someone who'd bend the knee to (just) anyone.
> 
> I can't wait for the possible future flashbacks of him an Rai meeting



i think rai came across frankenstein while franky was going berserk or something

remember his spear and how it makes him lose control, yeah i think Rai was the one to stop him and seal most of its power, and probably freeing franky of most of its influence 

and then franky decided to serve rai


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 20, 2012)

there are couple more plot holes yet to be filled. one of them is rai's coffin. like, who got it there exactly? why crombell was looking for that coffin. like, how franky lost his experiment data book so crombell could get his hands on it. like, how franky got into contract with the devil???? and the recent one, how franky accepted rai as his master.
hopefully we will get a better explanation and logical meaning to it.


----------



## Muk (Apr 20, 2012)

i think the research data is more of a fallout of the betrayal between the elders and rai, as franky served rai and they probably raided their outside places

and the elders only attacked when rai was sleeping/resting probably

the rai coffin thing is indeed needed to be explored, but i think crombell has more to tell and will be a reoccurring enemy


----------



## chiveri (Apr 20, 2012)

Mat?icha said:


> there are couple more plot holes yet to be filled. one of them is rai's coffin. like, who got it there exactly? why crombell was looking for that coffin. like, how franky lost his experiment data book so crombell could get his hands on it. like, how franky got into contract with the devil???? and the recent one, how franky accepted rai as his master.
> hopefully we will get a better explanation and logical meaning to it.



Was it ever mentioned that Crombell was searching for the coffin? Also most of the question arent exactly plotholes.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

chiveri said:


> Was it ever mentioned that Crombell was searching for the coffin? Also most of the question arent exactly plotholes.



Such a thing wasn't mentioned as far as I remember.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 20, 2012)

his agents (m21) was looking for that cofffin. so i assume all the missions go by crombell. at least we need to be explained why that coffin was there.


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 20, 2012)

Sphyer said:


> Just a hunch but I think the previous lord was older.



Rai is the supremo of his race so I think a better hunch is that his older.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 21, 2012)

Tempproxy said:


> Rai is the supremo of his race so I think a better hunch is that his older.



True but, the previous elder gave me the vibe that he's been around much longer (with all this talk about living for thousands of years and the way he seems to have been trying to teach something to everyone )


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 23, 2012)

source


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well it wasn't quite as close as I wanted, but at least it wasn't a complete stomp. 

And taking Rai prisoner...good luck with that


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 23, 2012)

Nightfall said:


> source
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Awesome!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well the longer this goes on, the closer we actually get to see Rai and Franky break a sweat when they get into a fight.

Also yeah, I loved that ending as well. The one thing that could've been better was if that second to last panel had Franky smirking like "You have no idea what kind of shitstorm you just called down on yourself."


----------



## VanzZz (Apr 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



From all the people he could have attacked he goes for Rai


hope he prep'd a lube


----------



## Muk (Apr 23, 2012)

i loved the 2nd to last panel, mk21, sera all have that facepalm look on them :rofl


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 23, 2012)

@ Muk, the best is the last panel though. I can actually hear Rai sigh, that panel still cracks me up and this is the third time I looked at it.


----------



## Ender (Apr 23, 2012)

Muk said:


> i loved the 2nd to last panel, mk21, sera all have that facepalm look on them :rofl



this was my favourite panel


----------



## dream (Apr 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Taking Rai as a hostage.


----------



## shadowlords (Apr 24, 2012)

Omg.. just one more page. Please let me see how he dies!


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

ch. 8

Oh god, I laughed when he said that he picked the right hostage. 

I really like the panel with M-21, Sera and Regis.


----------



## rice (Apr 24, 2012)

but doesn't that mean Rai will have to use his powers? I mean, doesn't that add to whatever he's suffering from? M21, Seira and Regis doesn't know about that, but Frankenstein looks concerned...


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes but I'm not sure if the amount that he'll have to use will be enough to be a big enough thread.  A bit of mind control might be alright.


----------



## hadou (Apr 24, 2012)

I think Rai's condition is the use of his life force whenever he uses his powers. Maybe that is the reason he went into slumber in the beginning.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

Yeah, his problems always seem to be when he uses blood abilities.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> ch. 8
> 
> Oh god, I laughed when he said that he picked the right hostage.
> 
> I really like the panel with M-21, Sera and Regis.



After all that fighting in the chapter, that scene really cracked me up. Poor Elder


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 24, 2012)

The 12th has been asking to be made a joke since he picked a fight with Stein and Rai 

Also, seems the chapter is shorter than usual (had a feeling of that when reading the raw.


----------



## Ender (Apr 24, 2012)

well it would make sense...the elders have soul weapons that have a physical form, not a part of their body, while rai's soul weapon is his blood...


----------



## Raviene (Apr 24, 2012)

hahaha that expression on m21, sara and regis really cracked me up 


i think Franky wounded the elder enough to succumb to the all powerful word...

*KNEEL!!*


then Franky proceeds and beats his ass senseless


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 25, 2012)

Ch. 6

Was I the only one who when seeing the top panel thought that Franky was glaring at Rai and that he was about to defy Rai (because of the dark spear influence or whatever)? 

I liked it and was excited about the potential develop-...but then I saw the middle panel with his softened look and I was kinda dissappointed


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2012)

> I liked it and was excited about the potential develop-...but then I saw the middle panel with his softened look and I was kinda dissappointed





Franky will never defy Rai over such a thing.


----------



## Starburst~ (Apr 25, 2012)

I thought Rai had a plan and Franky just realized it.


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 25, 2012)

Starburst~ said:


> I thought Rai had a plan and Franky just realized it.


Liar Game. Psychology book in manga form.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 25, 2012)

So did Frankenstein indicate Roctis could choose how much power he wants to give when forming a contract?


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 25, 2012)

Nightfall said:


> So did Frankenstein indicate Roctis could choose how much power he wants to give when forming a contract?


Possibly. Depending on the translation.

Ch.16

You mean this page, right?

Though I am hoping how much power you receive also largely dependeds on the potential of the person receiving the power not just the power of the noblesse.


----------



## Muk (Apr 26, 2012)

so maybe the union only has 1 of the traitors who's given all 12 his power? 

and crombell may have gotten his power through other means, namely the same way frankenstein did.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

> so maybe the union only has 1 of the traitors who's given all 12 his power?



It does seem likely. 



> and crombell may have gotten his power through other means, namely the same way frankenstein did.



Well, all of the Union got their powers by following the stuff that Franky wrote.  Crombell just found a more updated version of Franky's notes, when compared to what the Union found, and kept it to himself.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 28, 2012)

amazing chapter, i feel like something funny gonna happen next chapter, the elder just got himself into a deeper shithole.
cant wait for the next chapter, kinda curious to see what's gonna happen to the elder.


----------



## Ender (Apr 30, 2012)

raws out...

nooo  Rai  don't do it


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Roctis looks pretty awesome. 

Rai


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 30, 2012)

Too awesome, can't wait for the scan.


----------



## Mat?icha (May 1, 2012)

ah, now comes waiting for scan. i felt like chapter was cut in mid, didnt feel the chapter end vibe. anyway, let's see what happens next.

i hope no one has forgotten about yuri, he's been spying prolly the whole time. crombell will have more idea about Rai gang after this show.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

> i hope no one has forgotten about yuri, he's been spying prolly the whole time. crombell will have more idea about Rai gang after this show.



Yeah, should be pretty interesting to see where things go from here.

Also, somehow I get the feeling that Crombell hasn't been given power by Roctis.


----------



## hadou (May 1, 2012)

Chapter 234 is out 

that's what Yama said


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Heh, I rather liked Rai's lines here.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 1, 2012)

Rai stop being so awesome already, me don't wantz u to die!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looking forward to seeing Franky's reaction, I think he should blame himself for not finishing the fight before Rai had to use Blood Field ability once more in his condition.


----------



## Random Stranger (May 1, 2012)

I thought Rai would have to "unseal" if he wanted to kill the Gargoyle since it seemed to be close in strength to Franky. But sealed Rai pretty much fodderized him.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

"Sealed" Rai seems to be quite a bit above a Clan Leader in terms of power. 

Remember that he was mind-controlling all those Clan Leaders so easily.


----------



## Ender (May 1, 2012)

i don't think Rai would've unsealed franky. He doesn't want Franky to die either  which i'm assuming would be the effect of continuous use of Dark Spear


----------



## Wuzzman (May 1, 2012)

Them power levels.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Gotta love them.


----------



## vanhellsing (May 1, 2012)

amazing, rai was the shit this week


----------



## Tempproxy (May 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> "Sealed" Rai seems to be quite a bit above a Clan Leader in terms of power.
> 
> Remember that he was mind-controlling all those Clan Leaders so easily.



I don't think Rai had to unseal for the lord, he was merely being courteous.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Tempproxy said:


> I don't think Rai had to unseal for the lord, he was merely being courteous.



It is a bit implied that Rai might not have had to unseal himself to beat The Lord but at this point we really don't know. 

At the very least the Lord was able to draw out enough power that Rai chose to dodge an attack, while unsealed, instead of blocking it.


----------



## Random Stranger (May 1, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> i don't think Rai would've unsealed franky. He doesn't want Franky to die either  which i'm assuming would be the effect of continuous use of Dark Spear


Yeah because last time Rai unsealed him, Franky grew horns, batwings and three dicks and started raping all things that move.


Just kidding lol, but seriously what are you talking about  ?

PS: nice set


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (May 2, 2012)

Awesome manhwa! I luv it!

The new chapter was interesting but a little bit too short!


----------



## Hustler (May 2, 2012)

Noblesse chapters always feels short because you can't get enough of it 

Thank god this isn't a monthly manhwa


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

A month long wait would be a nightmare unless a chapter was 50+ pages long.


----------



## Nightfall (May 2, 2012)

Well it could have improved the artwork and given them time to plan out arcs a little better. Instead of rushing each week, but I'm not sure how webcomic artists work so.

Anyway I'm glad it's weekly.


----------



## VanzZz (May 7, 2012)

Something wrong with comic-naver?


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

I don't believe that there is a problem, works perfect for me and the new chapter is out.


----------



## Hustler (May 7, 2012)

Yeah works fine 

The old guy looks bad ass , probably the First elder?


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

No clue, it's possible considering how old he is.


----------



## VanzZz (May 7, 2012)

Then ma internet is fucking with me.. i can't even access youtube.


----------



## Juri (May 7, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Yeah works fine
> 
> The old guy looks bad ass , probably the First elder?



I think the 9th


----------



## Sphyer (May 7, 2012)

Expected we'd see Roctis now. I assume the other old man is another traitor clan leader. Question now is what kind of rank they have in The Union or at least what their role is in it and their motives.


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

I'm assuming that they are at the top of The Union or at least highly respected as the 12th Elder seems to respect him quite a bit.


----------



## Juri (May 7, 2012)

12th got his power from experiments by the 9th and a contract with the 4th(Roctis).


----------



## Sphyer (May 7, 2012)

Then it's safe to say the other traitors are elders in the union also.


----------



## Blunt (May 7, 2012)

From the shocked faces (except for Seira of course) and Rai's dramatic/non-comical exit, I'm guessing some serious shit goes down. Can't wait for tomorrow, Noblesse makes my Tuesdays!


----------



## Mat?icha (May 7, 2012)

can i kindly ask people not to post unless it's news about the scan?
thank you for your understanding


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

What exactly do you mean?  Do you want us to not post unless it is news/discussion about the scan or do you not want us to post from now to until the scan comes out?


----------



## Mat?icha (May 8, 2012)

i want you to go and take a long nap and continue on fairytale dream
come back with the link to scan


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> From the shocked faces (except for Seira of course) and Rai's dramatic/non-comical exit, I'm guessing some serious shit goes down.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm guessing that they learn about the fact that Rai hurts himself if he uses his powers heavily.






Mat?icha said:


> i want you to go and take a long nap and continue on fairytale dream
> come back with the link to scan



I refuse.


----------



## Mat?icha (May 8, 2012)

i choose not to see that. you usually provide links, so the burden is yours.


----------



## Gecka (May 8, 2012)

Mat?icha said:


> can i kindly ask people not to post unless it's news about the scan?
> thank you for your understanding





Mat?icha said:


> i want you to go and take a long nap and continue on fairytale dream
> come back with the link to scan





Mat?icha said:


> i choose not to see that. you usually provide links, so the burden is yours.



No and fuck you. This is a discussion thread for Noblesse, and we will discuss things outside of your trivial interests. Cunt.


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

So...the scan is out.

Ch.7


----------



## Mat?icha (May 8, 2012)

finally it all makes sense to me, great chapter. i expect a lot of surprises in the story. hope manhwaka can keep up the excitement.



Gecka said:


> No and fuck you. This is a discussion thread for Noblesse, and we will discuss things outside of your trivial interests. Cunt.



honestly, if you are serious about your post, then you are nothing but an idiot, i mean it. you should have caught the joke in my post. btw, i am not a cunt, i am 30 year old male. peace out.


----------



## Gecka (May 8, 2012)

**

I do hope Roctis has a kickass power. His character looks so uninteresting visually.


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

I liked how the KSA agents were so scared. 

Things really are going to get exciting from here on out.


----------



## Muk (May 8, 2012)

roctis gives me that super genius perfect type villain

the smart ass type

can't wait to see what they'll do 

and i doubt RK4 will just get up and leave 

maybe sera will finally join and make it RK5


----------



## Gecka (May 8, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I liked how the KSA agents were so scared.
> 
> Things really are going to get exciting from here on out.



The next 5 chapters better explain some serious background info.


----------



## Hustler (May 8, 2012)

I want some clan leaders action 

Hope Franky and Rai can take the backseat next arc and watch


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

Gecka said:


> The next 5 chapters better explain some serious background info.



Yes, we need to learn the details of the rebellion and the Clan Leaders that rebelled.


----------



## Nightfall (May 8, 2012)

I hope this guy is top dog: Read Online
Doesn't strike me as a noble though so who knows.


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

Hmm, I suppose that he could be the top dog but I'm thinking that the numbers just refer to the order in which one was made an Elder.


----------



## MrCinos (May 8, 2012)

^ Maybe he wasn't the first, just a successor to the real 1st Elder who already died/retired. Or a successor to another successor. Assuming this elder thing have been existing for quite a while in their "community".

Was it mentioned when were Elders elected for the first time in their organization (and how old is their organization)?


----------



## Hustler (May 8, 2012)

Didn't someone mention that Crombell is moving up the elder ranks?? ranks are probably decided on strength and influence


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> ^ Maybe he wasn't the first, just a successor to the real 1st Elder who already died/retired. Or a successor to another successor. Assuming this elder thing have been existing for quite a while in their "community".
> 
> Was it mentioned when were Elders elected for the first time in their organization (and how old is their organization)?



It's possible I suppose. 

I know that the organization was around at least when Rai was last awake. 



Hustler said:


> Didn't someone mention that Crombell is moving up the elder ranks?? ranks are probably decided on strength and influence



Can't remember such a thing.


----------



## moocifer (May 8, 2012)

I don't forsee good things for the KSA agents.  They will probably get cornered by Yuriy, interrogated, and taken to Crombel.


----------



## Random Stranger (May 8, 2012)

Master...



Master...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Master...





Certainly a 1/10 of the manga consists of Frankenstein looking (sad or concerned) at Rai while saying or thinking "Master..."





moocifer said:


> I don't forsee good things for the KSA agents.  They will probably get cornered by Yuriy, interrogated, and taken to Crombel.


 !

I hope not. At least the female should survive. I like her character design and I am kind of a sucker for (good hearted) hot headed females like her.


----------



## Nightfall (May 8, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Hmm, I suppose that he could be the top dog but I'm thinking that the numbers just refer to the order in which one was made an Elder.



Yeah, but to me it seemed he acted like some voice of authority during that meeting imo. And if the guy at the end of the page here *Tough 222* is the same one, it might add up. We need this story's big bad at some point anyway.

And whatever objective they need Crombels research talent for.


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

Perhaps, we will see where he stands.


----------



## Nightfall (May 8, 2012)

In 5 years..


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

It might not take so long. :byakuya


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 9, 2012)

Random Stranger said:


> Master...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was actually hoping she'd join the gang, her or the Cerberus woman. Currently Sera is the only female.

Right now I'm crossing my fingers for her husband to die, most likely that will lead her to join Rai and company.


----------



## Muk (May 14, 2012)

damn a lot of background story progression 

 can't wait for translation


----------



## Sphyer (May 14, 2012)

Looks interesting.

Now to wait for the scan.


----------



## ryz (May 15, 2012)

Ch. 90


----------



## Zaru (May 15, 2012)

Massive amounts of sad backstory dropped on us here. Rai ;_;


----------



## Sphyer (May 15, 2012)

Rai.....forever alone.png

Nice to learn more exposure about his past and it makes even more sense now why he yearned the life he has now. Also, although expected, it seems his health really is in horrible condition now. The days of Rai curbstomping is coming to an end now.


----------



## Zaru (May 15, 2012)

Sphyer said:


> The days of Rai curbstomping is coming to an end now.



Just months ago I couldn't fathom how anyone would pose a threat to Rai.

Now:
- He's weakened and can hardly fight
- There are enemies who most likely are at or above Frankenstein's level
- There's at least one enemy who could give full powered Rai a fight for his life

The sense of dread is strong now.


----------



## Sphyer (May 15, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Just months ago I couldn't fathom how anyone would pose a threat to Rai.
> 
> Now:
> - He's weakened and can hardly fight
> ...



Indeed and it doesn't help that Frankenstein already stated The Union will discover them now in time without a doubt. Tao, Takeo, M-21 are going to have to get stronger in order to hold their own. Frankenstein's an enhanced human too so I could see their potential leading them to being close to his level if things go smoothly. Seira just needs more experience with her abilities and Regis has alot of room to develop.

Every one is really going to have to start seriously pulling their weight now (especially because those traitors were strong enough to put Rai in the position he is now. If you recall, Rai easily binded and dealt with the current clan leaders with ease so that's a testament to just how powerful the traitors are together if not individually).

In the end though, I can see there being an all out war between Lukedonia+Rai's group against The Union


----------



## Muk (May 15, 2012)

finally explained the nobelesse's actual job

it's to protect the world from the nobles


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 15, 2012)

RAI! 

I'm not proud of this but when I read this chapter I just wanted to pick him and give him a hug. 
He really takes the crown when it comes to the saddest backstory ever.


----------



## dream (May 15, 2012)

Franky needs to find a way to fix Rai.


----------



## Bonten (May 15, 2012)

Just started this and about half way through, ch. 124. Good stuff.


----------



## Hustler (May 15, 2012)

Rai 

Good choice Bonten , it's really an awesome manhwa


----------



## Wuzzman (May 15, 2012)

Rai the avatar...vampire style


----------



## dream (May 15, 2012)

Now it really sinks in why he likes being among Shinwoo and the others.


----------



## Hustler (May 15, 2012)

Raisus

Predicting the clan leaders will come to his aid ..


----------



## Bonten (May 15, 2012)

Thanks Hustler, found it randomly too haha, lucky find. Will be caught up soon. :]


----------



## dream (May 15, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Raisus
> 
> Predicting the clan leaders will come to his aid ..



They certainly will.



Bonten said:


> Thanks Hustler, found it randomly too haha, lucky find. Will be caught up soon. :]



Where you are at now isn't even the best part. :33


----------



## Bonten (May 15, 2012)

I can imagine, there's a lot building up of the organisation so far and I can only see it getting better with new characters/information coming to light.


----------



## Blunt (May 15, 2012)

> - There's at least one enemy who could give full powered Rai a fight for his life


I don't think any one person is that strong. However, all those Clan Leaders together at the same time likely could.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 16, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> I don't think any one person is that strong. However, all those Clan Leaders together at the same time likely could.



And knowing Rai, he probably held back against them.


----------



## Juri (May 16, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> I don't think any one person is that strong. However, all those Clan Leaders together at the same time likely could.



Considering there was a balance of power between the Werewolves and the Nobles, I think they might have an equivalent of the Noblesse.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 16, 2012)

Juri said:


> Considering there was a balance of power between the Werewolves and the Nobles, I think they might have an equivalent of the Noblesse.



 very interesting theory, I do hope so. I've been looking forward to seeing more of the Werewolves.


----------



## dream (May 16, 2012)

Juri said:


> Considering there was a balance of power between the Werewolves and the Nobles, I think they might have an equivalent of the Noblesse.



It is possible but somehow I'm coming to believe that it is unlikely.


----------



## Sphyer (May 16, 2012)

Hmm, dunno why but I never really considered the fact that The Union could potentially have a top tier Werewolf as an elder. It actually seems like it could be plausible since they were able to attain a werewolf heart from somewhere and that would relate to that connection (and with the recent revelation of Nobles being elders, this seems more likely).


----------



## Muk (May 16, 2012)

it is totally awesome how franky modified/repaired Rk4's power and made them exceed cerberus 

i mean they were crombells' little experiment trying to gain power, and franky just took his 'failure's and made them far superior to anything crombell or the 12 elders are capable of creating


----------



## Juri (May 17, 2012)

Muk said:


> it is totally awesome how franky modified/repaired Rk4's power and made them exceed cerberus
> 
> *i mean they were crombells' little experiment trying to gain power, and franky just took his 'failure's and made them far superior to anything crombell or the 12 elders are capable of creating*



Close but not quite. Doubt they could have beat the 12th elder even together. And individually I don't think they are getting past Rodin.


----------



## 8 (May 17, 2012)

^i love that character in your set. i hope she'll be back.


----------



## Nightfall (May 18, 2012)

Was hoping there would be something more to Rai after his backstory was revealed, but he'll probably remain a pretty boring character. Doesn't seem they'll explore any new depths with him.

I'm not really that into brooding immortals silently agonizing over life.

Well I hope he'll be forced into situations where he's not using blood field to finish off the enemy all the time. Especially when he could have removed the elders head with a simple hand gesture instead of shortening his life force..


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 19, 2012)

Nightfall said:


> Was hoping there would be something more to Rai after his backstory was revealed, but he'll probably remain a pretty boring character. Doesn't seem they'll explore any new depths with him.
> 
> I'm not really that into brooding immortals silently agonizing over life.
> 
> Well I hope he'll be forced into situations where he's not using blood field to finish off the enemy all the time. Especially when he could have removed the elders head with a simple hand gesture instead of shortening his life force..



How dare you speak ill of my Rai! I almost didn't want to dignify this with a response.

But regarding that option to not use his bloodfield, I get the feeling he may have been able to kill him in a different manner....Physically at least.
BUT, I think that as his role as a Noblesse he is compelled somehow to do it in that manner. I think that would suit him, that when he is forced to intervene that he will completely obliterate all traces of their existence.


----------



## Nightfall (May 19, 2012)

Well it's just my opinion

Yeah I was thinking something along those lines as well, but it makes a lot of his fights very one-sided. And it's been like this every arc for over 200 chapters. This is good in the first few arcs for hype and to make you wonder what he's really capable of, but then it really starts dragging on.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 19, 2012)

True, but it looks like upcoming enemies will be closer to Frankenstein and Rai's strength level. So the wait is almost over.


----------



## Sphyer (May 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I wonder what Frankenstein's up to


----------



## Hustler (May 21, 2012)

Franky is gona become more beastly? lol


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

Franky realizes that he can't remain like how he is now.


----------



## Juri (May 21, 2012)

lol. who said RK-5 went from 1-5. It goes from 0 - 5.


----------



## Muk (May 21, 2012)

seems like they convinced Rai to let them stay


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

It was to be expected.


----------



## Blunt (May 21, 2012)

I don't know why but I just got the feeling M-21 is going to as to be Contracted to Rai. It would certainly shorten the gap between him and whatever enemies they'll be facing. Just imagine, a Noblesse and Werewolf in one person


----------



## vanhellsing (May 21, 2012)

power ups in mah noblesse do want


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> I don't know why but I just got the feeling M-21 is going to as to be Contracted to Rai. It would certainly shorten the gap between him and whatever enemies they'll be facing. Just imagine, a Noblesse and Werewolf in one person



I don't want that to happen.


----------



## Smoke (May 21, 2012)

When the fuck are werewolves going to show up?


Like a real 100% werewolf?


We know they exist and are powerful, so where are they?


Seira is #5?

Can not wait till trans comes out.

This one looks like fun.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

> When the fuck are werewolves going to show up?



We have no idea. :/

Hopefully in the next arc.


----------



## dream (May 22, 2012)

Chapter is out.

Ch.18


----------



## Muk (May 22, 2012)

"are the masks only available in black?" ohh seira and her girl instinct 

and it went from 0-5 

0 being the boss


----------



## dream (May 22, 2012)

The author reads Bleach for certain.


----------



## MrCinos (May 22, 2012)

Muk said:


> "are the masks only available in black?" ohh seira and her girl instinct
> 
> and it went from 0-5
> 
> 0 being the boss


Poor Rai, being the only one left out.

But now I wonder if other school friends are going to be ever relevant aside from being a hindrance when something serious comes up. I thought at least Shinwoo would become aware of what's really going on behind the scene, seemed like perfect arc for that, but no.


----------



## dream (May 22, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> But now I wonder if other school friends are going to be ever relevant aside from being a hindrance when something serious comes up. I thought at least Shinwoo would become aware of what's really going on behind the scene, seemed like perfect arc for that, but no.



At this point I doubt it.  Shinwoo would have to gain a massive power-up to even be useful at this stage.


----------



## Nightfall (May 22, 2012)

That would be some rushed on-the-spot development. Do not want...

Not much to say about this chapter, not really sure what Frankenstein is up to at the moment. Just controlling his power?


----------



## Sphyer (May 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> The author reads Bleach for certain.



Must explain why it's so awesome 

Anyways, it's going to be funny if Seira seriously starts to wear those RK Masks. Actually, it'll be even more hilarious of Frankenstein does too, but I doubt it 

Seems Frankenstein was holding back alot more power than expected (or maybe he destroyed Rai's seal of his power but then Rai should notice that). Wonder what the ball he was holding is about.

Also, Tao's starting to grow on me alot with his humor.


----------



## dream (May 22, 2012)

I always thought that Rai's seal was more of a mental seal than an actual seal as Franky could break it whenever he wanted to. 

I'm pretty curious about that ball as well.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> At this point I doubt it.  Shinwoo would have to gain a massive power-up to even be useful at this stage.



There was someone with a theory, where Shinwoo would take over Rai's Noblesse role. I liked the theory originally, but the latest developments makes it highly unlikely. I can't imagine a situation where Rai willingly lets someone else shoulder his burden.


----------



## dream (May 22, 2012)

Shin_Yagami said:


> There was someone with a theory, where Shinwoo would take over Rai's Noblesse role. I liked the theory originally, but the latest developments makes it highly unlikely. I can't imagine a situation where Rai willingly lets someone else shoulder his burden.



Shinwoo taking over Rai's position...


----------



## Hustler (May 22, 2012)

I was wondering that too . Did they really think Rai would live on forever when they assigned him with role of Noblesse? 

Surely there must have been someone to succeed him especially since Rai's powers pretty much eat him alive .

Not saying it's Shinwoo though , that sounds a bit too far fetched .


----------



## dream (May 22, 2012)

I hope that Rai doesn't die at the end of the series.


----------



## Hustler (May 22, 2012)

I don't think he'll die

Crazy theory but I think Ragnarok has something to do with stopping Rai from dying . The previous lord was adamant about leaving it for Rai even when Rai can't use it so there must be something behind it .


----------



## Nightfall (May 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I hope that Rai doesn't die at the end of the series.



Or he's depowered saving his life and allowing him to enjoy a normal school life yay!...


----------



## Blunt (May 22, 2012)

Hustler said:


> I was wondering that too . Did they really think Rai would live on forever when they assigned him with role of Noblesse?
> 
> Surely there must have been someone to succeed him especially since Rai's powers pretty much eat him alive .
> 
> Not saying it's Shinwoo though , that sounds a bit too far fetched .



I don't think one is chosen as Noblesse, I think it's more something one is born/meant to be. For me, it's like being the Avatar (the Last Airbender one, not the James Cameron one) - when one dies another is born to take his role as protector of mankind with the inherent power and spirituality they are born with.


----------



## Stannis (May 27, 2012)

> Or he's depowered saving his life and allowing him to enjoy a normal school life yay!...


that's what came in my mind first when i read the last panel of 336


----------



## mali (May 27, 2012)

I hope Franky lets loose this arc.


----------



## dream (May 27, 2012)

I want to see Rai let loose without worrying about harming his life-force.


----------



## Stannis (May 27, 2012)

> If I can protect your lives with my life ... THEN MY LIFE HAS BEEN WORTH ENOUGH


 
Epic hero is EPIC


----------



## mali (May 27, 2012)

Hypothetical chap (glorious nonetheless) 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Noblesse chap 240 Franky lets loose!

>Franky kills all union members 
>projectile rapes the women
>starts to eat them 
>Rai shows up

*awkward situation*.....


----------



## Sphyer (May 27, 2012)

Ah, that time of the week again.

Looking forward to tomorrows raw.


----------



## dream (May 28, 2012)

Can't wait for a translation but I don't like the look of that text all the way at the end.  Hopefully we aren't heading for a break.


----------



## Juri (May 28, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Can't wait for a translation but I don't like the look of that text all the way at the end.  Hopefully we aren't heading for a break.



End of Season 4. There's going to be a one month break.


----------



## Blunt (May 28, 2012)

Did Rai and Franky just get engaged?


----------



## dream (May 28, 2012)

Juri said:


> End of Season 4. There's going to be a one month break.



Well shit. 



White Silver King said:


> Did Rai and Franky just get engaged?



Of course not silly.


----------



## Juri (May 28, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> Did Rai and Franky just get engaged?



lolno. 

Franky made that ring from the same power as his dark spear to further restrict Rai's power.


----------



## Blunt (May 28, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Of course not silly.





Juri said:


> lolno.



You're right... Rai would never accept a proposal from a man who didn't have the respect to get on one knee.


----------



## Muk (May 28, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> Did Rai and Franky just get engaged?



Yes they did


----------



## Hustler (May 28, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Of course not silly.



You should go read some fanfics on them


----------



## PakiSama (May 28, 2012)

Mizura said:


> Check out the awesome funny Korean webcomic! XD
> 
> Noblesse is about a vampire that woke up in modern-day Korea after sleeping over 700 years, but the Real funny part is in the execution. Unlike many manga who go overboard in an attempt to be funny, this comic does an amazing job of dry humour. The art is great too, and the characters are pretty awesome (check out the maths teacher! xD ).
> 
> ...


dont forgret the awsem action it good to see fans of ther series


----------



## dream (May 28, 2012)

Hustler said:


> You should go read some fanfics on them



I only ship Rai x Raskreia.


----------



## Mat?icha (May 28, 2012)

now i am sad, a break, a month without noblesse....


----------



## Stannis (May 29, 2012)

Juri said:


> End of Season 4. There's going to be a one month break.


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

Chapter is out.

knowledge of Suzumebachi's ability

I love how Crombell is amused by all of this. 

Ah, now we learn what that orb Franky made was.


----------



## Zaru (May 29, 2012)

"It's not my style"


----------



## Nightfall (May 29, 2012)

Crombell is like Aizen with a beard and he isn't made of fail


----------



## Stannis (May 29, 2012)

nothing happened in the chapter and we have to wait a whole month for the new chapter ?!!
aaaaaargh this is so disappointing


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (May 30, 2012)

Great chapter enjoyed it. Specially the humor.


----------



## Sphyer (May 30, 2012)

Looks like things have wrapped up for now. Nice to see another meeting with elders too.

4 weeks though...will be hard to endure 

Least the quality will be up though


----------



## mali (May 31, 2012)

To be honest, waiting a month isnt that much of a problem to me seeing as high quality is needed for the shenanigans that are currently taking place. 

I hope the artists varies the art at some point at least.


----------



## Stannis (Jun 24, 2012)

is there a chapter this Tuesday ? anyone knows ?

i think the month is over now


----------



## dream (Jun 24, 2012)

boshi said:


> is there a chapter this Tuesday ? anyone knows ?
> 
> i think the month is over now



I believe that it comes out on July 2.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 25, 2012)

OH GOD THE YAOI

IT HURTS


----------



## dream (Jun 25, 2012)

I ship Rai x The Lord.


----------



## mali (Jun 25, 2012)

Pfft,   M-21 x Siera is where its at.


----------



## Ender (Jun 25, 2012)

^not bad


----------



## Hustler (Jun 25, 2012)

I ship Sphyer x Franky


----------



## 8 (Jun 25, 2012)

^which character was scypher again? sorry i'm kinda bad with name's and especially in manhwa. anyway if you say she's a hot female scientist in a sexy iron man suit.. i'll approve.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 25, 2012)

Lol Spyher is a member here who is in love with blonde effeminate men


----------



## Muk (Jun 25, 2012)

omg don't remind me of how deprived i am of noblesse


----------



## 8 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Lol Spyher is a member here who is in love with blonde effeminate men


 

"Spyher" does sound like it could have been a noblesse character. 


Muk said:


> omg don't remind me of how deprived i am of noblesse


how come. what happened?


----------



## dream (Jun 25, 2012)

8 said:


> how come. what happened?



There is a month long break for Noblese, Muk is finding the wait for the chapter to be painful.  He isn't the only one.


----------



## Stannis (Jun 25, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> There is a month long break for Noblese, Muk is finding the wait for the chapter to be painful.  He isn't the only one.



count me in the club


----------



## Tracespeck (Jun 25, 2012)

You guys suck, all those new posts made me think there was a new chapter and now i'm super dissapointed


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 26, 2012)

i agree
.......................


----------



## 8 (Jun 26, 2012)

you guys. just 5 more days.. thats about 120 hours.





*Spoiler*: __ 



and then you get to wait for the translation.


----------



## Stannis (Jun 26, 2012)

after waiting for like a month 144 hours looks like nothing


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 26, 2012)

Hustler said:


> I ship Sphyer x Franky





8 said:


> ^which character was scypher again? sorry i'm kinda bad with name's and especially in manhwa. anyway if you say she's a hot female scientist in a sexy iron man suit.. i'll approve.





Hustler said:


> Lol Spyher is a member here who is in love with blonde effeminate men





8 said:


> "Spyher" does sound like it could have been a noblesse character.
> 
> how come. what happened?



I'm convinced everybody says my name wrong on purpose now 

Also, I don't love blonde effeminate men. It just so happens that awesome characters tend to be that


----------



## Millefeuille (Jun 26, 2012)

*waiting till july 2*


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 1, 2012)

Finally, the wait is almost done. Just 1-2 more days left.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 1, 2012)

oh yeah only 2 days :33

it was a long month


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 2, 2012)

Raw should be out in a few hours.


----------



## 8 (Jul 2, 2012)

we could celebrate it's return with a motm. if people care enough to nominate it.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 2, 2012)

Wee...


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 2, 2012)

Would be nice to get it MoTM. I'll vote for it easily. Also I could not have asked for a better flashback in this story than this. I got no clue what they're saying but it looks like (or I hope anyways) we're gonna see Gejutel and Rajak's father capture Stein and perhaps a first hand view of the events that take place with the nobles during that time (including Stein and Rai's meeting and how they develop their relationship). God, I really hope this is it


----------



## Blunt (Jul 2, 2012)

It looks like we're fianally getting to see none Clan Leader Nobles, I was starting to doubt their existence. 

Franky is so awesome


----------



## mali (Jul 2, 2012)

>Reads raw
>Sees flashback chap
>Sees the Previous Lord


----------



## Muk (Jul 2, 2012)

>sees franky before he became servant to rai 

this arc is going to be awesome


----------



## dream (Jul 2, 2012)

The RAW looks very interesting. :33


----------



## Stannis (Jul 2, 2012)

great chapter for an opening 

I was waiting so eagerly for this flash back 

this is the first time we see the previous lord face 

interaction between Rai and PL 

Franky  it seems this is how he got Dark sphere 

I hope this FB will continue for 10 characters or more  

it looks like Rai was still awake when Gejutel and Rajak's father fought Franky ..  interesting

man i can't wait for the translation


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 2, 2012)

boshi said:


> it looks like Rai was still awake when Gejutel and Rajak's father fought Franky ..  interesting



Well obviously or else how would Rai and Frankenstein have met if he went into slumber that whole time. From what we already know off, they capture him or at least the results of that battle would eventually let him meet Rai and for whatever reason makes them form a relationship (though the whole thing still made people uneasy regardless if you look back to Roctis and Frankensteins discussion when they first meet).                                                                                                                                                                             I wonder how long this flashback will last though


----------



## Juri (Jul 2, 2012)

Summary from naver.com



> Previous lord tries to convince Rai to make him live in the castle and be on good terms with his daughter but rai refuses. After Rai leaves, he is informed that the mutants(can't remember what these were called) were killed by a human without the help of the knights the nobles sent. Lord sees no problem in this, but Gejutel further says that even the humans fear the man's power and are trying to kill him. The nobles originally don't interfere in human problems but Gejutel informs Lord that the nobles who made the mutants vanished along with the knights sent to purge them. Also, after further investigation Gejutel found out many nobles lost to the human and those who survived couldn't remember him, as if their memories were erased. Lord says it's not just a problem of humans now, and orders Gejutel and Reiga Kertia to capture him. Meanwhile the captured nobles tell Frankenstein that what he's doing is against the laws of the nobles but Frankenstein says he doesn't have to follow the noble's rule. The captured nobles are surprised that he's a human and Frankenstein says, "Do you find it that impossible.... That a human has power only you nobles should have?"


----------



## dream (Jul 2, 2012)

It should be really interesting to see how Frankenstein came to worship Rai.


----------



## vanhellsing (Jul 2, 2012)

franky and rai flashback do want


----------



## Blunt (Jul 2, 2012)

Well, I think this confirms that Franky's power isn't a result of a Contract with Rai.


----------



## mali (Jul 2, 2012)

Ive always wanted to see that completely bloodlusted and reckless side of Frankys that has been glimpsed in current arc  fights where he gets abit too carried when pwning the opponent


----------



## Stannis (Jul 2, 2012)

Sphyer said:


> Well obviously or else how would Rai and Frankenstein have met if he went into slumber that whole time. From what we already know off, they capture him or at least the results of that battle would eventually let him meet Rai and for whatever reason makes them form a relationship (though the whole thing still made people uneasy regardless if you look back to Roctis and Frankensteins discussion when they first meet).                                                                                                                                                                             I wonder how long this flashback will last though



I thought Franky was with Rai for long time and they fought him when Rai went asleep but it seems you are right 

I hope this flashback last as long as possible


----------



## dream (Jul 2, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> Well, I think this confirms that Franky's power isn't a result of a Contract with Rai.



People actually believed that such a thing was likely?


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 2, 2012)

boshi said:


> I thought Franky was with Rai for long time and they fought him when Rai went asleep but it seems you are right
> 
> I hope this flashback last as long as possible



Might have thought that because of the experiment stuff or sealing thing maybe. Either way, I don't mind if this flashback is long either and I really do hope we go into great detail about certain subjecs of interest. I'm quite interested in just happened between Rai and Frankenstein and how their relationship began.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 2, 2012)

Sphyer said:


> Might have thought that because of the experiment stuff or sealing thing maybe. Either way, I don't mind if this flashback is long either and I really do hope we go into great detail about certain subjecs of interest. I'm quite interested in just happened between Rai and Frankenstein and how their relationship began.



there is the relationship between Rai and Franky and how was it started , and the whole treason thing 
these things needs a flashbacks and it seems this flashback is only to cover how Franky became Rai servant


----------



## dream (Jul 2, 2012)

Noble athletics competition.


----------



## Drakor (Jul 2, 2012)

The previous Lord was really cool, the old flashbacks showed it but this chapter even more so...well it'll be interesting seeing how Frankenstein went into servitude after combating Rael and Rajak's father along with Gejutel


----------



## Stannis (Jul 2, 2012)

when I caught up  with Noblesse I wrote some notes about it , one of them is :
the previous lord was so nice to rai and not only rai he was probably nice to everyone , the messages he leaved implies that he was that good person
why the HELL was he not a good friend to rai ?!!! a visit every few hundred years ??!! how mean of him !!!


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 2, 2012)

Ooh finally we will learn the story behind Franky and Rai.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> People actually believed that such a thing was likely?



...


----------



## Smoke (Jul 2, 2012)

The fact that Crombell has Franky's notebook, and used that to make his own enhanced humans, shows that through research and experimentation Franky was able to find a way. If Franky's power were because of Rai, that notebook wouldn't exist. And that's only 1 book. I know there's at least 2.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 3, 2012)

boshi said:


> when I caught up  with Noblesse I wrote some notes about it , one of them is :
> the previous lord was so nice to rai and not only rai he was probably nice to everyone , the messages he leaved implies that he was that good person
> why the HELL was he not a good friend to rai ?!!! a visit every few hundred years ??!! how mean of him !!!


Once in every few hundred years = probably a frequent visit for someone like Noblesse who lived for 1000+ years.


----------



## Muk (Jul 3, 2012)

the lord probably had a hard time coming up with a good excuses to call the noblesse over 

so once every hundred years = he came up with an good excuse


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 3, 2012)

oh franky, you....
great chapter, liking the background story..


----------



## Stannis (Jul 3, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> Once in every few hundred years = probably a frequent visit for someone like Noblesse who lived for 1000+ years.



it looks like it's not frequent visit after reading chapter 236

oh and it seems like this visit was only for the clan leaders while the lord need to make an excuse if he wants to see him 

...................................

I liked it when Gejutel was like : LORD WTF !! you are calling the noblesse "THAT MAN" ???!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hustler (Jul 3, 2012)

Anyone else think Franky could be a halfie?


----------



## Muk (Jul 3, 2012)

nah i don't think he's halfie, franky is pure human with research to give him power equal to noblesse 

no point in franky being halfie when he stated over and over again he's human


----------



## Hustler (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah but it's his ageing that's making me doubt that's hes completely human 

Sure all his powers are the result of his research but what about his near immortality?


----------



## Muk (Jul 3, 2012)

well noblesse are near immortal 

what's to stop franky to become near immortal through research


----------



## Stannis (Jul 3, 2012)

it's not only Franky , probably most of the non-nobles union elders are hundreds of years old 
Corombell found the book that Franky wrote 130 years ago 'chapter140'


----------



## Muk (Jul 3, 2012)

the secret to longevity is probably within the union

probably the first secret franky discovered


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 3, 2012)

Very curious about the origin for Frankensteins power. I was also at first thinking her could be half human, half noble but nah. I think it would look much better if he was just a human who did research to obtain their power. Previous lord is too good . I must say though, Frankenstein's history is alot more infamous than I expected. Seems he's been screwing with the Nobles for a while now.


----------



## Muk (Jul 3, 2012)

but he never gotten to the big league until now


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 3, 2012)

Should be interesting to see everybody being confused and fearful of his power . I just hope we see Gejutel actually fight and hopefully bring out his soul weapon since we missed out on that.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 3, 2012)

pretty sure it will be like Aizen Hogyuko 
Shinobu Ohtaka's Magi *110* - Sense Scans

he probably take the lives  / powers of hundreds of nobles , mutants etc...

this is the first hint about Frankenstein powers it looks like his power is consisted of the souls of people he killed to gain Dark sphere 

Shinobu Ohtaka's Magi *110* - Sense Scans
Shinobu Ohtaka's Magi *110* - Sense Scans


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes, i'd say that's the most plausible explanation I'd believe for his powers also. Though I wonder how he started out before he got the power also.


----------



## mali (Jul 3, 2012)

The Old Lord is awesome, I love his attitude 

I am so curios about how Franky went from a person who reffered nobles as to "bastards" and used them as nothing more than test subjects, to someone who would more than willingly lay their life down for Rai.

I mean, looking at Rai in this chap, he seems more distant and uninvolved as ever so I don't get any situations that would occur between the two that could cause such a change in attitude and personality in Franky


----------



## Stannis (Jul 3, 2012)

this is the Devil 
Shinobu Ohtaka's Magi *110* - Sense Scans
Franky sold his soul for the devil so he can gain powers 
Rai protected him from this evil devil with some seals and saved his life and this is how he became his servant 

...........................................

Edit : don't want to double post .. VOTE FOR NOBLESSE


----------



## dream (Jul 3, 2012)

Mali said:


> I am so curios about how Franky went from a person who reffered nobles as to "bastards" and used them as nothing more than test subjects, to someone who would more than willingly lay their life down for Rai.
> 
> I mean, looking at Rai in this chap, he seems more distant and uninvolved as ever so I don't get any situations that would occur between the two that could cause such a change in attitude and personality in Franky



It will be interesting to find out.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 3, 2012)

The Lord might be my favorite character now.

"I must find an excuse to make him come back... *serious face* It is my duty as The Lord."


----------



## Zaru (Jul 3, 2012)

Rai is basically the noble version of an autistic guy


----------



## Random Stranger (Jul 3, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Rai is basically the noble version of an autistic guy


And the lord his worried parent trying to make him leave his room.



But damn is Rai awkward.


----------



## rhino25 (Jul 4, 2012)

Franky backstory incoming! Woohoo!


----------



## Millefeuille (Jul 4, 2012)

Im loving the PL
I hope the flashback lasts long!


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 6, 2012)

Vote Noblesse guys


----------



## Stannis (Jul 6, 2012)

Magi 		9​Hajime no Ippo 		4​History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 		5​Noblesse 		10​
I just voted for Noblesse 

Vote for it folks we gotta win this


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 6, 2012)

So far we have quite a lead. Lets keep it up


----------



## bloodyhawk (Jul 6, 2012)

i wanna see han shinwoo in action again


----------



## dream (Jul 6, 2012)

I would rather not have Shinwoo be in a fight again.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 8, 2012)

And so another new chapter tomorrow. Should be good.


----------



## dream (Jul 8, 2012)

If there is a fight I hope that it doesn't take up too much screen-time, I want to see Franky meet Rai in this upcoming chapter.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 8, 2012)

I hope we'll at least see Gejutel and Ragar encounter Frankenstein.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 9, 2012)

i cant focus on my work anymore knowing that soon new chapter is coming........daym...


----------



## Stannis (Jul 9, 2012)

by Wednesday we might get Manga of the month 

nice sig Sphyer


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 9, 2012)

boshi said:


> by Wednesday we might get Manga of the month
> 
> nice sig Sphyer



I think it's safe to say it's already in the bag with it's current lead. Noblesse was always ahead of every other choice there from the start and already has too much of a lead at the moment.

Also thanks


----------



## Unknown (Jul 9, 2012)

Chapter is out:


*Spoiler*: __ 



We see a new clan leader and It seems that It's Frank the one that moves on the offensive and attacks Noble's island.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 9, 2012)

Unknown said:


> Chapter is out:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Didn't really notice any new clan leader personally (unless you thought Roctis was new). Aside from that, things are progressing just as I want. Frankenstein bringing the war to Lukedonia and is about to fight Gejutel and Ragar just as I hoped. Next week couldn't come any sooner


----------



## Unknown (Jul 9, 2012)

Sphyer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't really notice any new clan leader personally (unless you thought Roctis was new). Aside from that, things are progressing just as I want. Frankenstein bringing the war to Lukedonia and is about to fight Gejutel and Ragar just as I hoped. Next week couldn't come any sooner




*Spoiler*: __ 



The one I think is the new clan leader is the one with the beard that was talking to Gejutel and Ragar right before they went to fight Franky. The one who probably was the previous leader in charge of Lukedonia's security, the one of the shield soul weapon.

Maybe.


----------



## dream (Jul 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Heh, Franky sure is crazy.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 9, 2012)

Unknown said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ah him. Hmm, personally I doubt it's him. Doesn't really give me a clan leader vibe really and I would have expected him to have personally gone after Frankenstein too.


----------



## Juri (Jul 9, 2012)

The bearded guy is probably just a mook. Doesn't have the presence of a clan leader.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 9, 2012)

it's monday , isn't it a bit earlier ?

I'll check it out


----------



## Stannis (Jul 9, 2012)

Juri said:


> The bearded guy is probably just a mook. Doesn't have the presence of a clan leader.



oh come on he's a clan leader 

and he has traitor written all over his face


----------



## dream (Jul 9, 2012)

boshi said:


> it's monday , isn't it a bit earlier ?
> 
> I'll check it out



No, the raw usually comes out around Monday mornings EST.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 9, 2012)

boshi said:


> oh come on he's a clan leader
> 
> and he has traitor written all over his face



Wrong person. He's talking about the other bearded guy that talks to Gejutel and Ragar right before the two of them fight Frankenstein near the end of the chapter.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 9, 2012)

Sphyer said:


> Wrong person. He's talking about the other bearded guy that talks to Gejutel and Ragar right before the two of them fight Frankenstein near the end of the chapter.



Oh my fault  

the page is still loading here and his picture just appeared a second ago :sweat


----------



## Juri (Jul 9, 2012)

boshi said:


> Oh my fault
> 
> the page is still loading here and his picture just appeared a second ago :sweat



...


----------



## Millefeuille (Jul 9, 2012)

Interesting chapter! The conversation between the clan leaders must have some interesting information.
I already can't wait till next chapter for the fight.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 9, 2012)

I just hope they keep the conversation to a minimum during the fight. Especially praising Frankenstein on how amazing it is for a human to have reached the level of a clan leader blahblahblah..


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 10, 2012)

chapter is out

All of the bankai and ressurections do that the first time they're shown.


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2012)

I love how Roctis couldn't "remember" his discussions with Rai.


----------



## Muk (Jul 10, 2012)

it can only get better next week


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2012)

It should be interesting to see how Franky holds up against two people near his strength. :byakuya


----------



## Zatono (Jul 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It should be interesting to see how Franky holds up against two people near his strength. :byakuya



Well they're likely going to be going for non lethal hits since they have to bring Franky in alive, already giving them some kind of handicap.

I get the feeling Rai is going to step in before things get too crazy though.


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 10, 2012)

Why is evilish Franky so awesome?


----------



## Muk (Jul 10, 2012)

Zatono said:


> Well they're likely going to be going for non lethal hits since they have to bring Franky in alive, already giving them some kind of handicap.
> 
> I get the feeling Rai is going to step in before things get too crazy though.



well from the foreshadowing they gave franky a run for his money, but they did need 2 leaders 

it's going to be one hell of a fight

yeah and the lord said that they needed 2 for capture, maybe 1 for killing


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2012)

Zatono said:


> Well they're likely going to be going for non lethal hits since they have to bring Franky in alive, already giving them some kind of handicap.
> 
> I get the feeling Rai is going to step in before things get too crazy though.



Eh, I don't know about Rai stepping in.  I'm pretty sure that the two clan leaders will end up beating Franky.


----------



## Millefeuille (Jul 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Eh, I don't know about Rai stepping in.  I'm pretty sure that the two clan leaders will end up beating Franky.



I think that's the most likely case.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 10, 2012)

feels like Franky is the main character of this Manhwa, Rai is pure awesomeness, but Franky is..ohh..Franky, so amusing character...

also Ragar: AH GREAT LORD


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2012)

> feels like Franky is the main character of this Manhwa, Rai is pure awesomeness, but Franky is..ohh..Franky, so amusing character...



At times it does seem that way.


----------



## Muk (Jul 10, 2012)

i think it is rather accurate to say that franky is more or less the protagonist or part of it


----------



## Stannis (Jul 10, 2012)

Waveblade said:


> Why is evilish Franky so awesome?


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm fine with Franky being the main focus and yes, his evil side is awesome.

God I need the next chapter now 

Also we'll be getting MoTM for sure now


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Jul 10, 2012)

Mat?icha said:


> feels like Franky is the main character of this Manhwa, Rai is pure awesomeness, but Franky is..ohh..Franky, so amusing character...
> 
> also Ragar: AH GREAT LORD



Honestly at this point Rai is not the main anymore.

Well he sucks anyways.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 11, 2012)

Get posting everyone


----------



## Stannis (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Sphyer (Jul 16, 2012)

Fights getting good.

Hope Gejutel steps in soon


----------



## dream (Jul 16, 2012)

Seems like a pretty nice chapter, can't wait to see the translation.


----------



## Ender (Jul 16, 2012)

did you guys not see the anime-style drawing at the end??? >___> NOBLESSE ANIME?!?!?!


----------



## Stannis (Jul 16, 2012)

nice chap the art was great :33

I like it when that rock felt n the water 




-Ender- said:


> did you guys not see the anime-style drawing at the end??? >___> NOBLESSE ANIME?!?!?!



yes I've seen it and I thought the same


----------



## dream (Jul 16, 2012)

A Noblesse anime would be interesting.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 16, 2012)

Noblesse anime would be awesome. I hope it's true.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 16, 2012)

do they even have animes in Korea


----------



## Juri (Jul 16, 2012)

Link to the animation preview(?)

looks kinda dated.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 16, 2012)

good chap now for trans


----------



## Ender (Jul 16, 2012)

dated?


----------



## Stannis (Jul 16, 2012)

Juri said:


> Link to the animation preview(?)
> 
> looks kinda dated.



 what is this supposed to be


----------



## Ender (Jul 16, 2012)

Anime preview:

spoilers

I uploaded to youtube.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 16, 2012)

soo good, we need a fast scan.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 16, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> Anime preview:
> 
> spoilers
> 
> I uploaded to youtube.



thanks it wasn't working 

so it will have an anime at last


----------



## dream (Jul 16, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> Anime preview:
> 
> Link removed
> 
> I uploaded to youtube.



The animation looks pretty decent.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 16, 2012)

Link removed

 @ Rai there


----------



## Ender (Jul 16, 2012)

^LMFAO!!!


----------



## dream (Jul 16, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> Link removed
> 
> @ Rai there


----------



## Ender (Jul 16, 2012)

Goob, where's ur set from?


----------



## dream (Jul 16, 2012)

Skyward Sword fanart. :byakuya


----------



## Stannis (Jul 16, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> Link removed
> 
> @ Rai there


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 16, 2012)

There's really an anime? Like this is confirmed ?

Edit: Oh god that page


----------



## dream (Jul 16, 2012)

Interesting chapter, Franky seems to have some resentment about the mutants created by Nobles.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 16, 2012)

The trailer was just advertising for the Noblesse season 3 books.


----------



## dream (Jul 16, 2012)

Delicious said:


> The trailer was just advertising for the Noblesse season 3 books.



Well, that's disappointing.


----------



## Ender (Jul 16, 2012)

the hell? O_o


----------



## Stannis (Jul 16, 2012)

I thought I should make a thread about this but meh , here it is 

this is even faster than EG scans :33

about the new chap ..

are they flying  

different

Franken referred to Dark spear as "that guy" 

different



Delicious said:


> The trailer was just advertising for the Noblesse season 3 books.



this is fucking disappointing


----------



## Delicious (Jul 17, 2012)

They are probably just standing in the air, don't know how though.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 17, 2012)

Delicious said:


> They are probably just standing in the air, don't know how though.



that is exactly what I meant by flying   


I remember in Bleach back in SS arc there was no flying they even used a device to do it , but then bam people just standing in the air like it's nothing in the next arc 

this could be the beginning of air fights :33


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 17, 2012)

amazing chapter, impossible to tell what's gonna happen next..i wonder when Rai will interfere.
seeing as Noblesse watching over both humans and nobles, i assume Rai will interfere when Franky is about to die or be captured. anyway, i assume that would be th eonly way for Franky submut to Rai.


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

Mat?icha said:


> amazing chapter, impossible to tell what's gonna happen next..i wonder when Rai will interfere.
> seeing as Noblesse watching over both humans and nobles, i assume Rai will interfere when Franky is about to die or be captured. anyway, i assume that would be th eonly way for Franky submut to Rai.



Not necessarily, there could be multiple reasons as to why Franky would submit to Rai.  Franky being captured isn't such a bad thing as I doubt that he will be killed by the Lord and he certainly won't be on the edge of death.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jul 17, 2012)

My theory is frankstein loses in a 2v1, they take him to the lord, the lord tells rai to take him off his hands and deal with him.  Frankstein becoming his servant happens later.


----------



## jam3sbob (Jul 17, 2012)

My God, anime noblesse would have been awesome.


----------



## Juri (Jul 17, 2012)

boshi said:


> that is exactly what I meant by flying
> 
> 
> *I remember in Bleach back in SS arc there was no flying they even used a device to do it , but then bam people just standing in the air like it's nothing in the next arc *
> ...



Actually, Ichigo "flies" in like chapter 3 against Orihime's brother.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 17, 2012)

Juri said:


> Actually, Ichigo "flies" in like chapter 3 against Orihime's brother.



am not stating a fact here , I'm talking about my impression when I started watching Bleach , it was like 2 years ago and that time I thought that they can't walk on air but then they started doing it without explanation after SS arc  .. well it was explained when Zangetsu first appeared but back then I didn't notice such things


----------



## Blunt (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm shocked that Franky said he wouldn't stand a chance against a Clan Leader with a Soul Weapon. Even if he was talking about himself without Dark Spear, he's supposed to actually fight Gejutel and Ragar at the same time (at least, that's how they made it seem in the Lukedonia Arc). Does Dark Spear really have more power than a Soul Weapon, possibly even two? That's pretty jaw-dropping if so.


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

> Does Dark Spear really have more power than a Soul Weapon, possibly even two?



At best it might be as powerful as the most powerful Soul Weapons but at this point we really don't know.



> I'm shocked that Franky said he wouldn't stand a chance against a Clan Leader with a Soul Weapon.



What's shocking about that?


----------



## Blunt (Jul 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> What's shocking about that?


I already said, because the Lukedonia Arc made it seem like he was a pretty good match for the two Clan Leaders. And moreso with the logic that followed - Dark Spear apparently took him from "having no chance" against one to being a good fight for two.


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

He would be a good match for two of the newer Clan Leaders who aren't as strong as the old clan leaders were.  One of the old Clan Leaders would have been capable of killing Franky.  We don't know how well he would fare against two Clan Leaders besides knowing that they could capture him.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 17, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> I already said, because the Lukedonia Arc made it seem like he was a pretty good match for the two Clan Leaders. And moreso with the logic that followed - Dark Spear apparently took him from "having no chance" against one to being a good fight for two.



as Gegutel said back in Lukedonia , one clan leader was enough to kill him 

there was nothing in Lukedonia that implied he is a match for two clan leaders


----------



## Blunt (Jul 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> He would be a good match for two of the newer Clan Leaders who aren't as strong as the old clan leaders were.  One of the old Clan Leaders would have been capable of killing Franky.  We don't know how well he would fare against two Clan Leaders besides knowing that they could capture him.



I think we're talking about different things. I can't look for the page right now but we were aware of this fight between Franky and two Clan Leaders long before we got this flashback, it was mentioned in the Lukedonia Arc. Therefore, we already know that Franky fights both of these guys and gives them a very good fight since as much was said.


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

Bucky's words

It was never said that he gave them a good fight, only that it wouldn't be easy for one to kill him.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 18, 2012)

I hope Gejutel intervenes. I wanted to see him in action since he had been introduced. He and Seira are my favorite noblesse.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 23, 2012)

Chapter today is going to be great. I can feel it.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 23, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Not necessarily, there could be multiple reasons as to why Franky would submit to Rai.  Franky being captured isn't such a bad thing as I doubt that he will be killed by the Lord and he certainly won't be on the edge of death.



so you are like a close friend with the author and know the story, and correcting people here all the time??
i said it was an assumption, you dont have to agree, propose your own assumption


----------



## dream (Jul 23, 2012)

Mat?icha said:


> so you are like a close friend with the author and know the story, and correcting people here all the time??
> i said it was an assumption, you dont have to agree, propose your own assumption



Of course not. 

Yes, I didn't have to agree and I did state something along those lines or am I not allowed to air my opinion on your opinion?  My guess is that the Lord will force Franky to stay with Rai and over time Franky will begin to like Rai.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I fucking knew it was gonna be great. The fighting is awesome, Franky is awesome, Ragar and Rejutel are awesome and we finally see Gejutels soul weapon finally. Been waiting for a while to see him fight let alone bringing out his soul weapon. Last panel was glorius and it seems that the dark spear is really something else to force them to gang up on him two on one with both their weapons when they were initially against it.


----------



## dream (Jul 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gejutel's soul weapons looks pretty awesome.  The fighting was nice as well.


----------



## Muk (Jul 23, 2012)

fucking awesome chapter 

can't wait for the continuation


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 23, 2012)

Hopefully it comes out early again.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 23, 2012)

hahaha Gejutel. is it me, or does it looks like Soi Fons bankai somehow.


----------



## dream (Jul 23, 2012)

Only a little bit because of the shape, it's clearly a lance.


----------



## Muk (Jul 23, 2012)

yeah it's a fucking awesome lance


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 23, 2012)

242nd chapter in English.


----------



## dream (Jul 23, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> 242nd chapter in English.



The site seems to be down for me. 

EDIT:  It's back up.  

I keep on getting the feeling that Franky has a serious grudge against Nobles.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 23, 2012)

good chapter :33 

Gejutel lance  

next chapter monster Franky , the one after it Rai saves monster Rai from the dark


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 23, 2012)

now we will have to wait another week to see what surprise Franky got for his attacking friends. glad that the origin of the dark spear is revealed, but still more to be explained i guess.
great chapter, loved it.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 23, 2012)

Is this the same translator that usually translates Noblesse? It seems a little less... refined.

And I'm guessing we'll see Franky's winged form next chapter. If it can sustain flight it would be an interesting way for hom to have avoided the attack.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 23, 2012)

No it's not 

EG scans haven't release the chapter yet


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm really liking Frankenstein's characterization so far in this battle. I believe a conclusion to this fight will come next chapter. As for the fighting itself, it's been great so far and things are developing the way I want it. Can't wait for more but this arc may grow to be my second favorite season if things are played right.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 23, 2012)

This arc has the potential to > Lukedonia  

if there is more traitors CL material


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 23, 2012)

Well it depends.

So far the only conflict we really know about is the one with Franky. If we do go as far as seeing how Rai went into his sleep, then we'll actually see Rai vs 6 Clan Leaders and that would be awesome


----------



## dream (Jul 23, 2012)

Sphyer said:


> Well it depends.
> 
> So far the only conflict we really know about is the one with Franky. If we do go as far as seeing how Rai went into his sleep, then we'll actually see Rai vs 6 Clan Leaders and that would be awesome



I would love to see that.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 23, 2012)

Now to confirm something.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 23, 2012)

Sphyer said:


> Well it depends.
> 
> So far the only conflict we really know about is the one with Franky. If we do go as far as seeing how Rai went into his sleep, then we'll actually see Rai vs 6 Clan Leaders and that would be awesome



that's the potential I meant


----------



## Stannis (Jul 24, 2012)

EGScans chapter is out 

punching Kirge's brains out


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 24, 2012)

Also, I forgot to mention this but I really like just how challenged Franky is right now. Ultimately he should lose this battle I believe (would be the first time he's officially defeated in the manhwa). Though more importantly, this is the most challenging fight he's had so far. Unlike his fight with Rajak, Ragar seems to have had the advantage over him this time


----------



## Juri (Jul 30, 2012)

Apparently


> Artist blog-
> "Due to unforseen condition,we didnt have much time to complete Noblesse 243. In short we are skiping this chapter. As the payment for apology we will make the next chapter a long one.
> Thank You for your continued interest in Noblesse."



PROFOUND SADNESS!!~~ /Guy


----------



## Stannis (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## mali (Jul 30, 2012)

More like, yay extra long/good chap next week


----------



## dream (Jul 30, 2012)

No Noblesse or The Breaker this week, well shit.


----------



## Pastelduck (Jul 30, 2012)

It is a sad time for manwha.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 30, 2012)

the last break was like 4 weeks ago


----------



## Rene (Jul 30, 2012)

Damn it, just when we're at the best part.


----------



## vanhellsing (Jul 30, 2012)

Mali said:


> More like, yay extra long/good chap next week



you know how to look for the bright side of things  lets be patient


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 30, 2012)

i just got sad only looking at captain commander of 13 gotei, lol.


----------



## G@R-chan (Jul 31, 2012)

Chapter 243


----------



## Millefeuille (Jul 31, 2012)

Lol at rai's meeting with frank.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 31, 2012)

Omg did Rai really believe that Frankenstein is new at the job?


----------



## dream (Jul 31, 2012)

I loved the panels with the lord saying that it was too loud.  

Well, that was an excellent first meeting between Rai and Franky.


----------



## Muk (Jul 31, 2012)

i can't wait for franky and rai to interact


----------



## dream (Jul 31, 2012)

Muk said:


> i can't wait for franky and rai to interact



I hope that Franky learns what Rai is in the next chapter, his reaction should be amusing.


----------



## Robin (Jul 31, 2012)

haha I bet Rai will go as far as to protect Franky if the Lord asks for him cuz Franky's his new employee


----------



## dream (Jul 31, 2012)

I think that the Lord will be pleased that someone is near Rai.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 31, 2012)

am I the only one who wanted more monster Franky


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 31, 2012)

What a great surprise to wake up too 

Pretty nice chapter though I would have liked for more Gejutel action (though this was good enough I suppose). Interesting developments and Franky duping Ragar and Gejutel was 

Finally, we'll see how the relationship between Franky and Rai begins.


----------



## CandyCocaine (Jul 31, 2012)

Finally caught up to this webtoon.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 31, 2012)

The Shinigami all look the same to me


----------



## Muk (Jul 31, 2012)

eg's translation is still much clearer than mangapirates one


----------



## Stannis (Jul 31, 2012)

yeah the note with the fish thing did help 

it was like reading another chapter the difference is so big 

............................................

what happened today must stay between us otherwise the lord will mock us


----------



## Ender (Jul 31, 2012)

Rai was the best part of the chapter


----------



## Random Stranger (Jul 31, 2012)

Good. Franky didn't go out like a bitch and even managed to escape. Dat Franky 


But more importantly:

How come Rai's clothes fit Franky so perfectly?

Isn't Franky taller and bigger (bigger as in more musclair/wider)?


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 1, 2012)

It's like the "Sisterhood of the Travelling Pants" jeans except with shirts. They mysteriously fit the main characters despite differences in body shape.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 4, 2012)

In case anybody is interested, I made a Noblesse FC (since one wasn't made for some reason).


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 6, 2012)

no chapter this week?


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 6, 2012)

There should be as far as I know. Raw usually comes around now.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 6, 2012)

Raws are released @sunday and Trans are released the next few hours before the break though.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 6, 2012)

another break? damn


----------



## dream (Aug 6, 2012)

Mat?icha said:


> another break? damn



I've heard nothing about a break. :/


----------



## dream (Aug 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn it, the flashback ended.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 6, 2012)

i want a SUMMARY nawwwwwwwwwww.

EG, i was referring to the post above mine, i think it mentions something about break, i guess the sentence is not clear to me. anyway, i am just happy to get my weekly Franky sauce.


----------



## dream (Aug 6, 2012)

Mat?icha said:


> i want a SUMMARY nawwwwwwwwwww.
> 
> EG, i was referring to the post above mine, i think it mentions something about break, i guess the sentence is not clear to me. anyway, i am just happy to get my weekly Franky sauce.



Ah, he was just talking about how things were before the last break for Noblese or at least I think he was.


----------



## Stannis (Aug 6, 2012)

the flashback ended 

good interactions this chapter

it looks like we'll have another flashback in the far future about the treason thing 

I was hoping there will be more treason stuff but it's ok it's still a great fb

also 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Rai father


----------



## Muk (Aug 6, 2012)

noo flash back ended


----------



## dream (Aug 6, 2012)

Chapter 244 is out.

Magi 117 is out


----------



## Millefeuille (Aug 6, 2012)

An enjoyable chapter.


----------



## Stannis (Aug 6, 2012)

did the Lord just referred to Rai as "That child"


----------



## Millefeuille (Aug 6, 2012)

He is probably much older than rai i guess.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 6, 2012)

Flashback ended up I'm satisfied I suppose. I can see how Franky eventually warms up to Rai eventually (though if we get expanded details on that, it would be nice I suppose).

Anyway, I'm pretty curious as to what the direction of this season is going to be now. Also, I figured the previous lord was much older than Rai just because of the way he's always treated him.


----------



## Muk (Aug 6, 2012)

satisfying chapter


----------



## vanhellsing (Aug 6, 2012)

i cant wait the second part of the flashback , but yeah excellent chapter


----------



## Stannis (Aug 6, 2012)

I hope their meeting with the lord will be covered up later in the series


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah, I was actually looking forward to seeing The Lord screw around with Franky.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 6, 2012)

boshi said:


> did the Lord just referred to Rai as "That child"





Millefeuille said:


> He is probably much older than rai i guess.



No doesn't mean his older than Rai, it could be a mistranslation better to wait for EGS version. I think Rai is older and one of the biggest clues to that is the fact the lord has no idea how old Rai is.


----------



## dream (Aug 6, 2012)

The Lord also doesn't know how old he is. 

That said I don't recall the Lord mentioning that he doesn't know how old Rai is, do you have a link or a general idea of where it was stated?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 6, 2012)

That last line made me laugh.


I thought he was gonna say _"Back then, it was just master and I...but now our house is full of more people/friends/smiles/warmth"_

And instead he said that now it's just noisy.


----------



## dream (Aug 7, 2012)

boshi said:


> did the Lord just referred to Rai as "That child"



EGscan's translation doesn't have the Lord referring to Rai as a child at all.

Ch.37


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 7, 2012)

A rare case when I'm disappointed that flashback is actually over. I hope it won't take more than 100 chapters for it to continue.


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice chapter! But it was quite short...18 pages in all.


----------



## Robin (Aug 8, 2012)

that was so sweet!  poor Rai being all lonely for centuries  



MrCinos said:


> A rare case when I'm disappointed that flashback is actually over. I hope it won't take more than 100 chapters for it to continue.



yeah, me too, I was looking forward to the Lord meeting Franky


----------



## Muk (Aug 8, 2012)

so with the prelude to this arc done

how serious do you think Rai will get involved in this arc? this time its union leaders and nobel traitors that will be coming after them


----------



## OneHitKill (Aug 8, 2012)

Decided to read the entire series (1-244) in the span of two days....

I fucking love this manhwa 

Rai is genuinely one of the most hilarious character I've ever seen.

Now I can't wait until the next chapter :sanji


----------



## dream (Aug 8, 2012)

Muk said:


> so with the prelude to this arc done
> 
> how serious do you think Rai will get involved in this arc? this time its union leaders and nobel traitors that will be coming after them



I expect him to take on at least two Elders or at least get into a fight that will really end up damaging his body because of the power he used.


----------



## Stannis (Aug 8, 2012)

Muk said:


> so with the prelude to this arc done
> 
> how serious do you think Rai will get involved in this arc? this time its union leaders and nobel traitors that will be coming after them



I think he won't be involved in fights of this season. his rule will come when the traitor nobles introduced

they weren't in this flashback so I think it will take another season for them to make an appearance. there was a mentioning of their deeds by Frankenstein though


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 8, 2012)

I would be excited to see Roctis take a very active role this season after all that's happened. Would work somewhat too since we have seen him in flashbacks already. Perhaps he'll personally investigate the situation since he was apparently close to the 12th elder and would be curious as to what killed him.

Though, I hope the pace picks up more now with these new introductions. I'm sure Roctis will probably have some minions of his own to perhaps investigate (I theorize they are probably enhanced humans who have become mutants like the 12th but weaker than him), however I'd hope he'd make an appearance as well similar to the 12th as the final enemy this season but that may be asking for too much


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 13, 2012)

Better late than never but the raw for 245 is out.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Interesting developments and M-24 is alive!?


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 13, 2012)

anyone brave enough to give us a short summary?


----------



## Ender (Aug 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




M FUCKEN 24!!


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 13, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh boy oh boy oh boy.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 13, 2012)

how in the flying fuck?. 
That's probably M-24's little brother.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 14, 2012)

M24 can't be alive.


I saw him die with my own 2 eyes.


----------



## G@R-chan (Aug 14, 2012)

Scan is out
Chapter 245


----------



## Delicious (Aug 14, 2012)

Rai is gonna show them how much he's improved. :33


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 14, 2012)

awesome, great great chapter


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 14, 2012)

fuck!, so M-24 has been revived(?).


----------



## Millefeuille (Aug 14, 2012)

Yay m-24 re-appears!


----------



## dream (Aug 14, 2012)

Heh, rather liked Franky in this chapter.

And I certainly didn't expect to ever see M-24 again.


----------



## Muk (Aug 14, 2012)

they revived m24? 

and franky oh the intimidation and bluffing is too awesome xD


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 14, 2012)

With 24 alive, I wonder how things will play out now. 

Also the war between The Union and Lukedonia draws closer


----------



## Muk (Aug 14, 2012)

crombell is making a comeback 

a villain with merits 

he probably is the 2nd franky but without frankies charm


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 14, 2012)

EG Scans version of 245 is out.

regenerate.


----------



## Muk (Aug 14, 2012)

the net cafe, the only place where Rai experiences death, multiple times


----------



## dream (Aug 14, 2012)

Muk said:


> the net cafe, the only place where Rai experiences death, multiple times



I wonder if he will ever become good at playing games.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 14, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I wonder if he will ever become good at playing games.



I'm just wondering if there will ever be a time where his/or someone else's life will depend on him winning a FPS game.


----------



## Roharu (Aug 14, 2012)

Waveblade said:


> I'm just wondering if there will ever be a time where his/or someone else's life will depend on him winning a FPS game.



Even for a Shounen, victory on a FPS game is impossible.


----------



## 8 (Aug 14, 2012)

whoa that's m24? i thought it was just a lookalike.


----------



## dream (Aug 14, 2012)

8 said:


> whoa that's m24? i thought it was just a lookalike.



It definitely should be him.  One of the agents mentions that he was a discarded experiment that they healed, everything fits for it to be M-24.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 14, 2012)

then again, as of this moment he doesnt look like he can be that important for the story or better yet can be a good addition tot he RK team. i would rather go with the idea of encountering even stronger team and collecting 1 or 2 strong/good ones to the team. all these are kinda assumption (looks at EG) and since M24 has already been introduced again i better sit back and see what mangaka has in store for us.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 16, 2012)

I want Werewolfs. -_-


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 16, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I want Werewolfs. -_-



Same here, somebody came up with the theory of a Noblesse equivalent for the werewolves...... I wanna see that shit!


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 17, 2012)

The Union probably has an elder that's a werewolf.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Aug 17, 2012)

M24


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 17, 2012)

Shin_Yagami said:


> Same here, somebody came up with the theory of a Noblesse equivalent for the werewolves...... I wanna see that shit!



i'd bet that it was shinwoo.


----------



## Juri (Aug 18, 2012)

Enter all ye who dare.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Hopefully the chapter wont take long to come out today.


----------



## dream (Aug 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems like a decent chapter, and M-24 meeting with M-21 should be entertaining.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 20, 2012)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> actually, they are late by a day since the start of this season.
> IIRC, last season, they release new chapters at the same time ToG releases one.



Hmm, I see.

Also chapter is out on Mangafox now.

Ch.445


----------



## Morglay (Aug 20, 2012)

I think M-24 would be a good addition to the team... (Of the 3 that is.) With his mind control to restrict the opponent's movements further, in addition to that physical strength to relieve some of the pressure on M-21 when the oppenent is physically dominant and create openings for him to finish off the opponent. The Nobles could do the same thing, but that would make the 3-man team less significant.


----------



## Juri (Aug 20, 2012)

Moglay said:


> I think M-24 would be a good addition to the team... (Of the 3 that is.) With his mind control to restrict the opponent's movements further, in addition to that physical strength to relieve some of the pressure on M-21 when the oppenent is physically dominant and create openings for him to finish off the opponent. The Nobles could do the same thing, but that would make the 3-man team less significant.



He's not bishie enough.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 20, 2012)

I hope he gets his old hat back when he joins the RK


----------



## dream (Aug 20, 2012)

Juri said:


> He's not bishie enough.



We need less bishe men among the group.


----------



## Juri (Aug 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> We need less bishe men among the group.



no we don't. We need more strong women though.


----------



## dream (Aug 20, 2012)

One bishe is more than enough.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Someone make my dream of sexy school teacher Mary come true


----------



## Muk (Aug 21, 2012)

egscan's translation flows so much better xD


----------



## Dragash1 (Aug 21, 2012)

I really hate when you got used too someone dying then they show up again.. but i'm glad hes back ^ cant wait till the meeting.


----------



## Robin (Aug 21, 2012)

you got 3 bishies for the RK, Rai and Franky are both gorgeous, the kids aren't bad either. Such a good-looking group of friends accepting M-24... He'd look awfully out of place like a sore thumb, speaking from the point of aesthetics.

On the other hand, a runaway modified human is bound to have friendly relationship with Franky's party. Maybe I'm thinking too much but this may be the beginning of something much bigger like Campbell confronting Franky directly...


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 22, 2012)

Mary and Yuizi shouldn't have died.



and is the author making M-21xYuuna canon? (i like M-21xYonsu More )

poor shinwoo. 
well, he still got seira.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 22, 2012)

Nico Robin said:


> you got 3 bishies for the RK, Rai and Franky are both gorgeous, the kids aren't bad either. Such a good-looking group of friends accepting M-24... He'd look awfully out of place like a sore thumb, speaking from the point of aesthetics.
> 
> On the other hand, a runaway modified human is bound to have friendly relationship with Franky's party. Maybe I'm thinking too much but this may be the beginning of something much bigger like Campbell confronting Franky directly...



tbh, it's either campbell would be the final villain, or campbell would be their ally after he learns the fact that Frankie is "F".


----------



## dream (Aug 22, 2012)

Eh, I don't see Crombel becoming their ally just because he might find out that F is Franky.  While he seems to have quite a bit of respect for F it isn't something that would make him switch his allegiance.  As for him being the final villain, it's certainly possible though I don't think so.  He is certainly Franky's final foe.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Someone from Noblesse immediately came to my mind


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 27, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What series is that?


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 27, 2012)

Tempproxy said:


> What series is that?



Magician, one of the better web-manhwas out there as well as my favorite fantasy manga series (not counting Berserk).


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 27, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> Magician, one of the better web-manhwas out there as well as my favorite fantasy manga series (not counting Berserk).



Thanks will make sure to check it out.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 27, 2012)

New chapter.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 27, 2012)

it wasnt short, but it felt short

now time for trans.....


----------



## dream (Aug 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ah, I didn't expect Rai to be the first one to find M-24.  I'm curious if M-24 has memory issues since he held his head as if in pain upon remembering Rai.


----------



## Juri (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah looks like he's having memory trouble.



ZenithXAbyss said:


> *Mary and Yuizi shouldn't have died.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have no idea how much i agree especially Yuizi who would have a good reason for turning against the union.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 27, 2012)

Chapter is out

Letzt Stil


----------



## dream (Aug 27, 2012)

Those guys sure were unlucky to run into Rai and the others.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 27, 2012)

Hopefully, 21 runs into 24 already 

Also was nice to see more of The Unions regular agents and 24 fighting.


----------



## Muk (Aug 27, 2012)

oh they were on the same team, guess rai didn't get slaughtered as much xD


----------



## Smoke (Aug 27, 2012)

So M-24 is super weak, huh?


I guess so, since he missed out on all of Franky's upgrades and ramen tastings.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 27, 2012)

All they did was Revive him so he should still be around the level he was first at, aka Jake would still beat the crap out of him.


----------



## Dragash1 (Aug 28, 2012)

Another week to wait to see their reactions. good chapter.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Aug 28, 2012)

M24 was a good character. I would love if he could return to his old self.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 28, 2012)

Mohawk hairstyles on union agents

Ok I'm finding this arc interesting now, always liked M-24. Has a better design than most characters in Rais family. Hopefully he'll stick around.


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't see M-24 going anywhere, he will likely stick with the group and eventually become strong enough to be a decent member of group.


----------



## Starburst~ (Aug 28, 2012)

I wonder if this isn't some elaborate plan to draw 21 and co. out. Wouldn't surprise me if crombel had some way of tracking 24.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 28, 2012)

RK-6 here we come.

Mr-24 better not die again that would really suck.


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2012)

Starburst~ said:


> I wonder if this isn't some elaborate plan to draw 21 and co. out. Wouldn't surprise me if crombel had some way of tracking 24.



I didn't even consider that, it's certainly possible. 



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Mr-24 better not die again that would really suck.



I don't believe that he will die again, there isn't much that would be gained out of killing him again.  M-21 has already gone through most of the effect of M-24 dying already.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 29, 2012)

Starburst~ said:


> I wonder if this isn't some elaborate plan to draw 21 and co. out. Wouldn't surprise me if crombel had some way of tracking 24.



Well fuck 

It would be awesome story wise. But part of me hopes it doesn't happen.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 29, 2012)

I liked Mr-24 more than RK-6 so I'm glad that he's back. Wonder what purpose he will serve though.


----------



## dream (Sep 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder what Crombel is planning.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 3, 2012)

21 and 24 bro fist.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Though I can't read korean, I noticed a few things in his dicussion. It seems he mentioned the numbers 9-12 during the whole thing (also noticed the same korean characters repeating after saying those numbers) so I believe that there is something going on with the 9th-11th elders and he probably referenced the 12ths death. Yuriy seemed pretty shocked too. There's also the direct comparison between him and Franky that makes me curious. I feel like he's getting a better idea of his identity now. One other thing is when he takes a look at Tao/Takeo/21's pictures, that the same pictures shown of them 2 chapters ago when they were about to leave to help out Sangeen and Yonsu. It seems he is able to spy on them somehow? Not sure but I'm really curious now.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 3, 2012)

M-21's true manly tears. 

*took me 12 mins just to clean shit


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 3, 2012)

Chapter is out on mangapirate.net.

RAWs out gaize

Edit: Seems I was right about the 10th and 11th elder being mentioned. Looks like they're going to be personally getting involved now and it seems The Union doesn't want to let the 9th move about on his own personal investigation of this also. I guess this chapter confirms that Crombell and the 9th are the best researchers in The Union.

Anyway, two elders getting personally involved this time...this is going to be very chaotic


----------



## Millefeuille (Sep 3, 2012)

NO! Bast@rd crombel will make m-24 betray m-21 and hurt him T^T


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 3, 2012)

I really hope 24 doesn't get screwed over.


----------



## Muk (Sep 3, 2012)

let the mind games between franky and crombell begin


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 3, 2012)

EG Scans verison is out

Chapter 38


----------



## jam3sbob (Sep 3, 2012)

the hell did crobell do to 24? i wonder how he can spy on them, maybe cameras through 24's eyes or something though not likely.

24 is a noble and 21 is a werewolf. maybe given enough time they'll evolve into one.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2012)

imagine if 24 was one of the noble clan leaders that betrayed the former lord


----------



## Delicious (Sep 3, 2012)

Looking forward to the two elders. Did anyone noticed m-24's mask disappearing?


----------



## dream (Sep 3, 2012)

It will be interesting to see how M-24 was turned into a spy.


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 3, 2012)

Waveblade said:


> Starburst~ said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if this isn't some elaborate plan to draw 21 and co. out. Wouldn't surprise me if crombel had some way of tracking 24.
> ...



Damn it I guessed right.


----------



## Starburst~ (Sep 4, 2012)

Waveblade said:


> Damn it I guessed right.



, I bet this guy will end up sacrificing himself again in some way and we'll see a full wolf transformation this time.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 4, 2012)

i dont think theyd make 24 sacrifice himself again 

he might have a chip or something in his head to be mind controlled


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 4, 2012)

I thought Crombell would have figured out who Frankenstein was by now.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> he might have a chip or something in his head to be mind controlled



I'd be surprised if Frankenstein doesn't manage to detect and remove it. But for a while, it will have to serve as a factor in the plot.


----------



## kippp3 (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Sphyer (Sep 10, 2012)

Raw out




*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems 24 is being manipulated in someway now


----------



## dream (Sep 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, this is interesting.  I wonder how long it will be before someone find sout what he is doing.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2012)

Gaming for idiots


----------



## 8 (Sep 10, 2012)

m24 is gonna have a hard time spying on rai. he got nothing to hide.


----------



## Muk (Sep 10, 2012)

:rofl 

Gaming for idiots  :rofl

Rai trolled him good


----------



## slickcat (Sep 10, 2012)

yup that book made my day.lol....secret info


----------



## jam3sbob (Sep 10, 2012)

if anyone can restore 24, its frankenstein.


----------



## dream (Sep 10, 2012)

jam3sbob said:


> if anyone can restore 24, its frankenstein.



Probably though now I'm hoping that M-24 will die again, this time at M-21's hands.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 10, 2012)

That last page


----------



## Robin (Sep 10, 2012)

spying on Rai, mission accomplished   


Franky must have done this on purpose, expect a very scary blonde head popping up with that maniacal smile of his pretty soon XD


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 10, 2012)

What a twist, M-24 was initially shown in the manga to have the ability to control others and now he is the one being controlled 

That said I do hope Crombell is successful in acquiring M-21, I want to see more of the werewolf mythology explored because apparently they're on the same tier as the Nobles.


----------



## Juri (Sep 17, 2012)

Did the art just change a bit?


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 17, 2012)

Tao's haor changed.


----------



## dream (Sep 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Franky sure is pissed.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 17, 2012)

Chapter out on Mangapirate.

Link removed


----------



## dream (Sep 17, 2012)

Odds are that Rai will awaken M-24. :byakuya


----------



## jam3sbob (Sep 18, 2012)

and maybe by awakening destroy whatever device that's inside him. that would wtf piss crombell off.


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I like the new Elder's appearance for now.

Anyways, it seems that M-24 has been caught.  Should be fun to see this play out as long as it isn't brushed under the rug.


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 24, 2012)

So they really can't see M-24's glowing eyes?


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 24, 2012)

Chapter out on mangapirate.

Ch.30


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2012)

I really hope that Franky can fix Rai.  

So that guy wasn't an Elder, oh well.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 24, 2012)

Drink alone, Yuri.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 24, 2012)

Yeah, seems he wasn't the elder but worked for the 10th (thought the 10th/11th will be coming shortly).

Hmm, though their dialogue was pretty interesting (and most interesting thing this chapter imo).

First thing is I wonder why Yuri called M-24 "M-24-nim". Why such high respect for someone like him ? Hope that gets explained.

Another is of course this new characters story in general. From the way the discussed, it seemed him and Yuri aren't really in the best relationship but they are working together (I mean more than just him "working" for the 10th and being assigned here). I suspect that he is actually another spy of Crombells or something (and judging by the way they talked, there more of them in The Union). Would explain what they mean by wishing the rest of their team is there and feeling it was early for them to make moves and so on.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 24, 2012)

Sphyer said:


> First thing is I wonder why Yuri called M-24 "M-24-nim". Why such high respect for someone like him ? Hope that gets explained.



He's probably just being a dick.

And Rai is such a fucking Bro it brings tears to my eyes!


----------



## Muk (Sep 24, 2012)

eg-scans translation is out 

seems the red suit guy is another spy working for Crombell 

and that mind manipulation on m24 is getting to him more and more 

Rai is a bro


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 24, 2012)

im kinda surprised it tooke them this long to find out M24 is acting fishy


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if Crombell has a spy in the groups of most of the Elders.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 24, 2012)

not bad, things have been slow lately, more talky no action, i feel the need to see some action.


----------



## Juri (Sep 25, 2012)

heylove said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Crombell has a spy in the groups of most of the Elders.



and now he has one in Franky's house. 

could've done a better job on the spy though i guess he didn't have much to work with considering the condition m-24 was found in.


----------



## Muk (Sep 25, 2012)

the knew m24 was doing some spying stuff already but they didn't do anything yet.

now they have proof of it and might be doing stuff


----------



## dream (Sep 25, 2012)

Can't wait to see how M-21 will react once they learn that he is a spy.


----------



## Muk (Oct 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




it could be franky playing his hand and use seira and regis as the actual 'power' behind all of this xD


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 1, 2012)

Chapter scan is out.

Ch.81


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2012)

Two elders? Regis and Seira are crazy, not to mention Yuri who I doubt we've really seen much of his real 'power'.


----------



## White (Oct 1, 2012)

I doubt the Elders will be doing much fighting next chapter. They've already got a retinue of 10 guards, and then theres Yuri and Bonerre. If anyones going to be fighting it'll be these guys.


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh, I wonder what those two are doing there.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't think there's going to be any fighting at all next chapter. The Elders should be able to recognize Nobles on sight, I suspect there will be some tense conversation between the Elders and Seira/Regis.

Edit: I just checked out Yuri's page on the Wiki on a whim and it says he's 45!


----------



## Tracespeck (Oct 1, 2012)

I thought they were having a meeting, not randomly showing up.  If my memory is right then the Nobles took credit for the 12th death, hence the meeting.  They probably have some form of communication for major events like that.


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2012)

A meeting is pretty likely, the Elder's words do suggest that they were expected.


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah, this meeting was planned.

The Union already heard from the KSA that a noble was responsible for the death of the 12th elder so they probably questioned the nobles about it. Here is my guess on what happened.

Most likely, they probably said Seira killed him (a clan leader who was in the area also investigating those events and happened to witness the 12th Elder going on a rampage there and there being a conflict as a result in which she had to kill him). Most likely, they might go with that to protect Frankenstein and Rai's identity but it might also be a way to let the traitors within The Union be a little more at ease and lacking in knowledge that they have already been found out by Lukedonia. Seira is too young to have met Roctis and the other old clan leaders so she should not be able to recognize Roctis's presence with the 12th Elder. Of course, she could tell he was turned into a mutant from their battle but that's not too much information that would instantly link them to the traitors. Knowing that, they will probably be more relaxed in their movements and this will prevent a conflict between both sides from happening just yet. Also allows them to perhaps obtain more information. A passive approach really.

I would suspect they would want to meet and hear straight from the nobles who were present/killed the 12th on what exactly happened as part of their investigation but that's about it. I doubt a battle will occur or anything like that. Though an Elder died, they all know the 12th was already out of control with his actions and even this situation will not be enough for them to demand anything from the nobles as a result. Both sides will have to suck it up. I guess the remainder of this arc will be them still investigating all of the other events in the area that had happened recently and perhaps continue the 12th elders investigation to get to the bottom of what's really going on.

Should be interesting to see where this all goes.



WAD said:


> Two elders? Regis and Seira are crazy, not to mention Yuri who I doubt we've really seen much of his real 'power'.



Well for Yuri, he did say he was holding back his power but not as much as Frankenstein did so I doubt he's *that* much stronger than what we've seen. Certainly not Elder/Clan Leader level is that what you were implying.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 1, 2012)

I started reading this manga and I have to say, it's very damn funny. I'm laughing every time when Rei says something regarding ramen XDDD damn. I don't like the whole monsterthingy but it's a very nice comedy. I finished chapter 112 now and the shorty noblesse complained why rei doesn't have to clean up and then the principal wishes for his death XDDD damn. 

Very entertaining manga.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 1, 2012)

My favorite moment in Noblesse is towards the beginning when he is in Franky's house for the first time and he doesn't know how to get out so he breaks through the window after just standing there for like 3 chapters lmao.


----------



## Stannis (Oct 1, 2012)

the old outfit again 


*Spoiler*: __ 













Black Mirror said:


> I started reading this manga and I have to say, it's very damn funny. I'm laughing every time when Rei says something regarding ramen XDDD damn. I don't like the whole monsterthingy but it's a very nice comedy. I finished chapter 112 now and the shorty noblesse complained why rei doesn't have to clean up and then the principal wishes for his death XDDD damn.
> 
> Very entertaining manga.




the humor and the interactions between characters in this *Manhwa * is so funny indeed


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 1, 2012)

I was actually surprised they were wearing their old outfits too. I thought that those were just the initial designs they come up with for how Nobles would dress (but that changed later when we got to season 3 and saw Seira wearing a different outfit and made me think the earlier one wouldn't be shown again).

Nice to see it again though (especially with Regis cause we never saw him in one much).


----------



## Stannis (Oct 1, 2012)

Sphyer said:


> I was actually surprised they were wearing their old outfits too. I thought that those were just the initial designs they come up with for how Nobles would dress (but that changed later when we got to season 3 and saw Seira wearing a different outfit and made me think the earlier one wouldn't be shown again).
> 
> Nice to see it again though (especially with Regis cause we never saw him in one much).



maybe it's the thing they wear when they are on official missions 

the elegance of the nobles should be preserved in front of union elders


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 1, 2012)

Well that and they would kinda give away alot of information to them if they showed up in their school uniforms


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 2, 2012)

it was an okay chapter.
just noticed that the art was sloppy this past few days though.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 5, 2012)

I catched up.

I don't know why but i really like this badassary of rai. I really like Alucard of Hellsing and this is a perfect replacement though this illness of his makes me worry that he won't stay badass forever. But so far I like it very much but i have a feeling that it loses a little of its awesomeness with every new chapter. And the comedy suffers. Miss the ramen jokes 

magician, noblesse, tower of god is left. Didn't think I'd like Noblesse, so I'll give ToG a chance. if anyone can suggest another ongoing manhwa like these, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Stannis (Oct 5, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> I catched up.
> 
> I don't know why but i really like this badassary of rai. I really like Alucard of Hellsing and this is a perfect replacement though this illness of his makes me worry that he won't stay badass forever. But so far I like it very much but i have a feeling that it loses a little of its awesomeness with every new chapter. And the comedy suffers. Miss the ramen jokes
> 
> magician, noblesse, tower of god is left. Didn't think I'd like Noblesse, so I'll give ToG a chance. if anyone can suggest another ongoing manhwa like these, I'd appreciate it.



didn't heard of magician b4 could you tell me a little about it? 

TOG as the name suggest is a godly manhwa I caught up with it last week  

I read Tal and Trace I like them both, they are not godly but decent


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 5, 2012)

boshi said:


> didn't heard of magician b4 could you tell me a little about it?
> 
> TOG as the name suggest is a godly manhwa I caught up with it last week
> 
> I read Tal and Trace I like them both, they are not godly but decent



Magician : 

I started reading magi right now, but tog is on my list already. I will then try tat


----------



## Tracespeck (Oct 5, 2012)

ToG is on a completely different level compared to Noblesse, and I think Noblesse is great.  So definitely give that one a read.  The breaker is a good Manhwa with a bad ass as one of the main characters at least until part two which he almost never shows up now to many peoples dismay.  Id is a good fantasy Manhwa, another story with a bad ass main character that tends to stomp all over every one with awesomeness.


----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh my, things certainly have gotten really interesting.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Seira just admitted to killing the 12th Elder.


----------



## Muk (Oct 8, 2012)

Chapyer 43 of V2

chapter out 

seira powa 

and planting false evidence, who's playing who now


----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2012)

Seira 

Can't wait to see Seira beat the 11th Elder.  Nice plan to fake evidence to incriminate Crombell but unfortunately Yuri caught them.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 8, 2012)

Seira 

Yuri owned them badly


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 8, 2012)

i wonder how strong Wilford Brimley is, he seemed to be without care

maybe because he has liberty medical?


----------



## Stannis (Oct 8, 2012)

Sierra is as strong as the 11th elder hmm interesting stuff this chap 
and it seems like this elder is the one who killed her father a previous leader 
Regis was reiatsu crushed by the elder 

now that the elders intervene and started to investigate there is something from the very first chapter I hope it will get cover this arc 

why was Rai slumber coffin in that place to begin with


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 8, 2012)

Ah, so I was right about Seira taking credit to killing the 12th 

Pity we'll never learn his name though I guess. He was such a prominent character since the start...

Anyways, pretty interesting development (especially the end). The Elders held their ground well there I suppose. The 11th will be an interesting one for Seira/Regis to deal with and though subtile, the 10th was displaying he was not a pushover either (calmly standing next to the 11th while he powered up and being hyped by Seira later).

Yuri meeting Takeo and Tao will be nice. It would be awesome if they had a fight now


----------



## Blunt (Oct 8, 2012)

I love being right. 

And simultaneously I love and loathe Yuri's character. His line about Seira was me lol.



Sphyer said:


> Yuri meeting Takeo and Tao will be nice. It would be awesome if they had a fight now


Yuri would destroy them.


----------



## Muk (Oct 8, 2012)

I wonder though, maybe franky and team could 'fool' the union into thinking that franky and rai made a 'contract' with Seira 

like how the union elder has a contract with the traitors , that way Seira can always be used as an excuse while they hide behind the whole 'noble identity' xD

it'd be really neat if they could do that 

also they need to get rid of Yuri, he's too good at what he's doing ;p


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 8, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> Yuri would destroy them.



I disagree.

You give him far too much credit. In his fight with Franky, he needed Aris to fend off his attacks at a point when he began to get overwhelmed by him. He may have been hiding some power but not that much and he certainly isn't the type of person who can destroy a cerberus member (who Tao/Takeo defeated together with team work). Not to mention he needed to prepare up things in order to insure his attack would deal enough damage to Yuize so he could finish her off (because normally it would not work). If it's the both of them, they should be fine in terms of the power department. Though he could use something tricky on them (like that gas ability or whatever that he did to try and capture Franky before).


----------



## Tracespeck (Oct 8, 2012)

Seems like Yuri needs to be stronger then them for the story's sake.  What's the point of him even showing up if they are just going to over power him.


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 8, 2012)

What if Yuri out thinks them in battle rather than overpowering them?


----------



## Tracespeck (Oct 8, 2012)

Has anyone ever out thought anyone in this series?  Best case he destroys their evidence and they make some new evidence and plant it elsewhere.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 8, 2012)

I was just thinking the nobles that are apart of the Union do not share all the information for whatever reason. 

One of the Noble elders knows all about Rai and Frankenstein since he use to visit them, but not all the elders have this information that they even exist.


----------



## Robin (Oct 9, 2012)

they sure were taking their sweet time to plant the evidence... and as a result will get Yuri-ed in the face >_> should have known better than to go to the very site those elders came to investigate.


----------



## Kakui Lee (Oct 9, 2012)

Seira is way too awesome!! and she actually had a long conversation!!  she can talk smoothly when she chooses to!! usually she and Rai will  happily leave it to Regis and Franky ^ ^ ... However Regis wasn't of any  help there, and Yuri seems to have a crush on her now!!  

M-21 is becoming boring... but I like how Yuri decided to confront Takio and Tao, can't wait to see how chapter 254 goes...


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 9, 2012)

why do i feel like, Yuri is gonna pull a Gin(from bleach) one.


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 15, 2012)

Chapter is out (raw)




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Wow, was hoping for a fight but didn't expect things to get so heated and Bonerre showing up too .

Fight looked awesome and it's nice to see the other two show off their skills. Bonerre seems quite formidable and Yuri's abilities look even cooler than they did before .


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 15, 2012)

almost forgot about that manhwa XD

waiting for scan then


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Heh, those two got their asses kicked pretty quickly.


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 15, 2012)

Scan is out by Mangapirate

Chapter 60


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 15, 2012)

Sphyer said:


> Scan is out by Mangapirate
> 
> Chapter 60



thank you  gotta read now >.< well, I wonder who will rescue them


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, things certainly are going too well.  Wonder if someone will come to their rescue. 

Anyways, I bet that M-21 is going to see what M-24 does now.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm willing to bet Tao got a message off to Franky before his blew up his phone. M-21 seems to be heading in their direction now, but I highly doubt he'll be able to take on Yuri and Bonerre simultaneously (although, Regis is in the area, he might go to their aid).


----------



## Stannis (Oct 15, 2012)

EGscans chapter is out 
Link removed


----------



## Stannis (Oct 15, 2012)

I knew it 

I knew Yuri will bring that guy with him


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 15, 2012)

Wasn't expecting Bonerro to show up to be honest.

I wonder how they're going to escape from this predicament. Also wonder if Yuri will actually do something else besides firing lasers for an offensive move


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 15, 2012)

would it be solved if regis and seira would tell yuri and bonerro to fuck off? Would solve the whole thing quickly.


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2012)

I kinda want them to be captured, would be an interesting development.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 15, 2012)

I hope Bonerro becomes a nakama. He is badass in all ways and has one of (if not _the_) best character designs in the manwha.


----------



## Alan491 (Oct 15, 2012)

It really is quite funny. And finally no stupid relationships in mah vampire story !


----------



## Blunt (Oct 15, 2012)

Alan491 said:


> It really is quite funny. And finally no stupid relationships in mah *vampire* story !


----------



## Kakui Lee (Oct 16, 2012)

Noblesse 254

Bonerre has damn amazing skills! It'll be cool if he'd join Rai's group.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 22, 2012)

Rai is about to fuck some bitches up


----------



## Juri (Oct 22, 2012)

Two elders and Bonerre? I think this will take quite a bit out of him. Dont think 21 is strong enough to solo Bonerre yet.


----------



## chiveri (Oct 22, 2012)

Juri said:


> Two elders and Bonerre? I think this will take quite a bit out of him. Dont think 21 is strong enough to solo Bonerre yet.



Dont realy think they will fight. Its kinda too early. But if they do Bonerre is gonna be fodder, he wont even be able to break mindcontrol.


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well shit, I really hope that a fight won't occur since Rai will just degrade furher.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 22, 2012)

heylove said:


> Well shit, I really hope that a fight won't occur since Rai will just degrade *furher*.



The Fuhrer will be fine


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 22, 2012)

Chapter out on Mangapirate

61st chapter


----------



## Blunt (Oct 22, 2012)

Yuri's in love


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 22, 2012)

Chapter is out on EG Scans now too 

And here comes the new chapter

Yuri's affection for Seira makes me think she will kill him one day 

Takeo/Tao seem like they're screwed now that they've been captured and god knows how they will be found. The twist with M-24 being one of the people in Yuri/Bonerre's unit and his abilities was pretty good but it also tells us that 24 is really gone for good 

The drama that will ensue between 21 and Mark will be interesting as a result since he basically toyed with his emotions. Also, as expected, Frankenstein's group is going to eventually be exposed pretty soon. Rai and 21 coming in contact with elders was something I didn't really expect so soon and I'm sure a battle of some sort will begin now.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 22, 2012)

Well Rai's life span is about to go down.


----------



## Tracespeck (Oct 22, 2012)

Sphyer said:


> Chapter is out on EG Scans now too
> 
> And here comes the new chapter
> 
> The twist with M-24 being one of the people in Yuri/Bonerre's unit and his abilities was pretty good but it also tells us that 24 is really gone for good



I was thinking that if Rai uses awakening on him 24's cells might actually "take over" the body and turn it into a "real" 24.  He has his cells, his memories, the only thing separating him from being a real 24 is that there is another personality in control.


----------



## Drakor (Oct 22, 2012)

After being beaten down near death once more, we shall see M-21's Werewolf powers get drastically stronger. I'm almost confident he'll be able to hold his own against Bonerre. 

Too bad...Rai is no doubt going to be on the ground after slaying an elder with the other escaping while mortally wounded...due to Rai shirking with his lifespan


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 22, 2012)

well, all of them are fucked now XDDDDD


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 22, 2012)

Tracespeck said:


> I was thinking that if Rai uses awakening on him 24's cells might actually "take over" the body and turn it into a "real" 24.  He has his cells, his memories, the only thing separating him from being a real 24 is that there is another personality in control.



Hmm interesting idea.

Though dunno, I now kinda prefer the tragicness of 24 completely staying gone now


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Oct 22, 2012)

Humm...Who the hell is Mark?Was it his "first" appearance or not?


----------



## Stannis (Oct 22, 2012)

dat cliffhanger 


also Rai 

I hope he won't lose more life force in the coming battle


----------



## Blunt (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't know why Rai feels the need to go all out and shorten his life span every time he faces an opponent. Mind control and/or his base physical abilities would be more than enough to subdue the vast majority of enemies (including Elders). I know he's got this principle that people who hurt humans needs to wiped from existence but doesn't he realize he's putting human beings in danger by doing so? If he dies, there's no one strong enough (especially with an outlook like him) to do what he does - who will protect the humans then?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh shit, M-24 being an imposter of such a level is quite the surprise.


----------



## Stannis (Oct 22, 2012)

that reminds me when Rai first encountered M-24 

where is that from?



Mѳẹbius said:


> Humm...Who the hell is Mark?Was it his "first" appearance or not?



this is the first time the name Mark is mentioned as far as I know


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2012)

Yuri 

Didn't expect the twist with M-24 at all. 

Hopefully Rai will be able to escape a battle.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 22, 2012)

boshi said:


> that reminds me when Rai first encountered M-24
> 
> where is that from?



It's from Girls The Wild's. It's a Korean martial arts manwha and the girl pictured is the main female protagonist, Queen. She's actually similar to Rai in several ways.


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 22, 2012)

I wonder about this assassination team that Yuri/Bonerre/Mark are in. Kind of makes me wonder if Jake and Mary may have had some relation to it (though they're weak as hell compared to those 3 obviously). Well in any event, it should be clear that this is just an unofficial group that Crombel has but it makes me wonder what kind of standing Mark has in The Union.


----------



## jam3sbob (Oct 22, 2012)

elders gonna kneel now


----------



## Stannis (Oct 22, 2012)

could the "He" Yuri was talking about be someone other than Crombel


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2012)

jam3sbob said:


> elders gonna kneel now



I really do want to see that punk Elder's "oh shit" face when Rai showcases his power.



boshi said:


> could the "He" Yuri was talking about be someone other than Crombel



It's possible but unlikely.


----------



## Stannis (Oct 22, 2012)

Muar looks like he recognized Rai in the last panel 

wasn't he the one who killed the previous Landegre clan leader


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't think that he recognized Rai, the author was probably just showing the reactions of everyone by devoting a panel to each of them.  Muar is probably just sizing up Rai.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 22, 2012)

i doubt this will be a major fight, probably just Rai makin bitches kneel or showing off his power(i dont think the elders should know who M-21 is), thye can just say they were investigating


----------



## Blunt (Oct 22, 2012)

It might be that the Elders assume he's another Clan Leader or subordinate of Seira's and he says nothing to refute so they take that as the truth. I could definitely see that happening lol.


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2012)

It will be M-21 that gets them out of this without a fight.


----------



## Stannis (Oct 22, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> It might be that the Elders assume he's another Clan Leader or subordinate of Seira's and he says nothing to refute so they take that as the truth. I could definitely see that happening lol.




so they will pretend that Rai is Sierra underling 

Regis reaction will be priceless


----------



## Blunt (Oct 22, 2012)

boshi said:


> so they will pretend that Rai is Sierra underling
> 
> Regis reaction will be priceless



Dat deadpan expression saving the day


----------



## Ender (Oct 22, 2012)

i want a serious training/power-up after this


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 22, 2012)

Takeo didn't deserve all that beating.


----------



## Dragash1 (Oct 23, 2012)

Good chapter.
So its a fake m-24... Dont really like that. would've liked it more if someone was controlling him.


----------



## Drakor (Oct 23, 2012)

Dragash1 said:


> Good chapter.
> So its a fake m-24... Dont really like that. would've liked it more if someone was controlling him.


You wanted people being brought back to life at random? 

I personally like this as opposed to M-24 being revived through science, seeing as Crombell himself has seemingly yet to actually surpass Frankenstein and surprised him at each revelation. 

If one can bring another back to life from the cellular level and control them, then what's to say he doesn't revive the old Noble corpses and do the same? What about werewolves? Last thing we need is a situation that introduces random power ups and friendship power to defeat enemies far stronger than the introduced cast w/ timeskip.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 23, 2012)

Noblesse really needs lots of actual character development.
That's what it actually lacks.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 23, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> i doubt this will be a major fight, probably just Rai makin bitches kneel or showing off his power(i dont think the elders should know who M-21 is), thye can just say they were investigating


Remember, Rai should not use a lot of his power at the moment. It eats away from his lifeforce. Making 3 Elders his bitch is of course not difficult for him, but it'd put him out of commission for quite a while.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 23, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Remember, Rai should not use a lot of his power at the moment. It eats away from his lifeforce. Making 3 Elders his bitch is of course not difficult for him, but it'd put him out of commission for quite a while.



Implying that frankie won't be there. :ho


----------



## Zaru (Oct 23, 2012)

I sincerely doubt Franky can take on more than one Elder/Clan Leader.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 23, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I sincerely doubt Franky can take on more than one Elder/Clan Leader.


He should. :ho
A clan leader should still be above an elder anyway.

Actually, i'm thinking that seira is stronger or equal to the strength of the 12th elder even on 1 on 1.


----------



## chiveri (Oct 23, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Remember, Rai should not use a lot of his power at the moment. It eats away from his lifeforce. Making 3 Elders his bitch is of course not difficult for him, but it'd put him out of commission for quite a while.



I dont get it, why 3 Elders? Arent there only 2?


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Oct 23, 2012)

Next chapter, we are gonna see some good ol' blood magic.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 23, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I sincerely doubt Franky can take on more than one Elder/Clan Leader.



Actually, I think he should be able to. He was able to fight Gejutel and the Kertia leader for a decent amount of time well over a thousand years ago. I certainly think his abilities have risen to the point over the course of a millennia that he should be able to put up a pretty good fight against two Elders, if not defeat them.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 23, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> Actually, I think he should be able to. He was able to fight Gejutel and the Kertia leader for a decent amount of time well over a thousand years ago. I certainly think his abilities have risen to the point over the course of a millennia that he should be able to put up a pretty good fight against two Elders, if not defeat them.



He's been rusty actually.


----------



## Kiki San (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow, am I the only one who thought the art of chapter 255 is amazing? The artist seems to have changed his way of drawing eyes.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 23, 2012)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> He's been rusty actually.



Yeah but I hardly think him being "rusty" has completely undone all the power he's gained in the last god knows how many hundreds/thousands of years, especially with all the fights he's had in the last year.


----------



## Robin (Oct 23, 2012)

my bishies    




Kiki San said:


> Wow, am I the only one who thought the art of chapter 255 is amazing? The artist seems to have changed his way of drawing eyes.



yeah I noticed that too


----------



## dream (Oct 24, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> Yeah but I hardly think him being "rusty" has completely outdone all the power he's gained in the last god knows how many hundreds/thousands of years, especially with all the fights he's had in the last year.



For all we know he hasn't had a single good fight since Rai went to sleep.  That could be the better part of his lifespan.  That spear is difficult to control so I can easily imagine him finding it harder to control now as I doubt that he tried using it in hundreds of years.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 24, 2012)

heylove said:


> For all we know he hasn't had a single good fight since Rai went to sleep.  That could be the better part of his lifespan.  That spear is difficult to control so I can easily imagine him finding it harder to control now as I doubt that he tried using it in hundreds of years.



It just doesn't make sense to me that his abilities would regress so drastically. In order for him to build the kind of relationship he has with Rai that he has now, they must have been together for a very long time before Rai went to sleep - and seeing how they age I'm guessing a couple hundred years at the very least. That time period appears to be a very violent time in the world of Noblesse - the conflicts with mutants, Werewolves, the unmentioned threats to the human population, the beginnings of the Union, and finally the rival Elders - so surely his abilities would have increased during the time (especially if Rai taught him a thing or two). Additionally, I find it very plausible he had at least several fights after Rai went to sleep. He didn't know what happened to Rai and he made it clear to us that he exhausted every method to find him, with the kind of people he'd be questioning it's quite likely he would have gotten into some physical confrontations with very powerful people. All of this is entirely speculative, of course. 

However, the part about the spear is the only part that I completely disagree with you on. It's obvious that during the ~800 years Rai was asleep Franky kept doing his research, I _highly doubt_ the Spear wasn't one of the main focuses of his research. His physical abilities may have declined (even though I don't think they went so far as to return to the levels of when he first encountered Rai), but he certainly knows more about the Spears nature and how to control it than he did then. I am extremely confident of that.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 24, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Remember, Rai should not use a lot of his power at the moment. It eats away from his lifeforce. Making 3 Elders his bitch is of course not difficult for him, but it'd put him out of commission for quite a while.


im not trying to say him using a blood field, just simple mind control would be the extent i think would happen, just something that would exert some power but not cause his lifeforce to go down a lot


----------



## Blunt (Oct 24, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> im not trying to say him using a blood field, just simple mind control would be the extent i think would happen, just something that would exert some power but not cause his lifeforce to go down a lot



That what would make sense, but it's not Rai's philosophy on how to do shit.


----------



## Robin (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't think Rai will get out of this fight unharmed, I mean in terms of his life force. 3 strong guys, plus he has to protect M-21. This might not even escalate to a conflict, I'm actually more interested in what they will talk about.


----------



## dream (Oct 24, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> It just doesn't make sense to me that his abilities would regress so drastically. In order for him to build the kind of relationship he has with Rai that he has now, they must have been together for a very long time before Rai went to sleep - and seeing how they age I'm guessing a couple hundred years at the very least. That time period appears to be a very violent time in the world of Noblesse - the conflicts with mutants, Werewolves, the unmentioned threats to the human population, the beginnings of the Union, and finally the rival Elders - so surely his abilities would have increased during the time (especially if Rai taught him a thing or two). Additionally, I find it very plausible he had at least several fights after Rai went to sleep. He didn't know what happened to Rai and he made it clear to us that he exhausted every method to find him, with the kind of people he'd be questioning it's quite likely he would have gotten into some physical confrontations with very powerful people. All of this is entirely speculative, of course.
> 
> However, the part about the spear is the only part that I completely disagree with you on. It's obvious that during the ~800 years Rai was asleep Franky kept doing his research, I _highly doubt_ the Spear wasn't one of the main focuses of his research. His physical abilities may have declined (even though I don't think they went so far as to return to the levels of when he first encountered Rai), but he certainly knows more about the Spears nature and how to control it than he did then. I am extremely confident of that.



He could have been with Rai for a hundred years, a hundred years is more than enough for him to form such a bond with Rai, along with being alive for a hundred or two hundred years before meeting Rai.  Insignificant when compared to the time that Rai has been asleep.  And as for the violence, I don't believe that Franky had anything to do with it.  He would have been with Rai for the most part and I really doubt that Rai had to do anything. 

Rai told Franky to seal his powers, his spear included.  I don't believe that Franky used his spear within a few hundred years so while he might have theorized a bit more about it I doubt that he gained any practical experience.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 29, 2012)

Franky fight and Rai badassery 

RAI SMILED!?


----------



## Mio (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm not liking any of the elder designs apart from Crombel and Roctis.


----------



## dream (Oct 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Loved how Rai just stood there, no worry at all.


----------



## Stannis (Oct 29, 2012)

fucking Awesom chap 

can't wait for the trans. 

Rai  

Franky


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 29, 2012)

I wonder what the dialogue was also


----------



## Ender (Oct 29, 2012)

it was a total bitch please moment.


----------



## Dragash1 (Oct 29, 2012)

I wish Yuri was there so he can shit his pants


----------



## Drakor (Oct 29, 2012)

Its about time Frankenstein gets people near his caliber to battle. I had my own thoughts on a tier list a while back which is still holding strong minus a few adjustments which need to be made, but the current elders are probably only as strong as the young clan leaders...meaning Frankenstein can most likely 2v1.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 29, 2012)

wow, the excitement is finally back. it had been feeling a little dull lately.


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 29, 2012)

Chapter is out on MP

Source


----------



## Blunt (Oct 29, 2012)

Sphyer said:


> Chapter is out on MP
> 
> Source


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 29, 2012)

fuck frankenstein ruined it all damn, I wanted to see them getting owned like never before though rai would suffer his health problems but it's something that can be fixed by plot 

Well, whatever 2 elders gonna get pwned again.


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 29, 2012)

If I had to guess, Franky will fight the 10th, 11th will fight Seira and Regis/21 will fight Bonerre.

Rai can just sit and watch from the side lines as usual and save his power for someone important 

Gotta say though, Rai's attitude about not giving a fuck about the elders was pretty funny. 10th elder was calm the whole time but then he just goes "fuck this shit" and powers up in annoyance


----------



## Blunt (Oct 29, 2012)

The 11th Elder... I wanna see that bitch kneel.


----------



## dream (Oct 29, 2012)

Awww, liked how M-21 tried to protect Rai.


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 29, 2012)

Chapter is out on EGscans

Pride didn't attack Heinkel who was using a dying Kimblee as a shield.


----------



## dream (Oct 29, 2012)

EGscans translation was so much better for Franky.


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 29, 2012)

MP had quite a few mistrans here and there too. Well things are more clearer for me now (such as Sangeen/Yonsu being the one who contacted Frankenstein). Also corrected an error where Bonerre mentions after the 11th attacks Rai how they still need time to fight Nobles when in actuality, it was him saying Crombel needs more time to fight the elders.

Also yes, I loved how they did Frankenstein's line at the end 

Next week really can't come any sooner


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 29, 2012)

This is good for Rai he was acting tough but agasint two elders he would be forced to use a lot of power which will be bad. 

Now that Seira is here there probably won't be any fighting.


----------



## Ender (Oct 29, 2012)

LOVE IT


----------



## Stannis (Oct 29, 2012)

Rai made my day  :33


----------



## Blunt (Oct 29, 2012)

Best chapter in a really long time. 

Franky! 

His line from EG was so much more badass.


----------



## Shout (Oct 29, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> This is good for Rai he was acting tough but agasint two elders he would be forced to use a lot of power which will be bad.
> 
> Now that Seira is here there probably won't be any fighting.



Can't see how the situation can do anything but esculate. The elders have already been insulted by Rai, and having someone who can so casually block an attack on par with that of a clan leader, points to Rai being the killer of the previous clan leader, and with Yuri finding out that M5 was planting evidence....

Unless they completely retreat, (considering Frankys bloodlust and the elders pride, I dont think this wiill happen) this is probably it.


----------



## jam3sbob (Oct 29, 2012)

these fucking bastards have gone insane!


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 29, 2012)

Is it more or has the art improved and stayed consistently great for the last couple of chapters?


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Oct 30, 2012)

Well, those are two more dead elders on the plate. 

=D


----------



## Blunt (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm thinking that since once these two kick the bucket the number of Clan Leaders (+ Franky and Rai) will be the same as the number of Elders, we might head back over to Lukedonia. The Union is not going to take kindly to Nobles killing three of their Elders and it's very possible they will declare open war on them. Would make for a very interesting arc and would also present Crombell with the opportunity to take over.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 5, 2012)

He's a fucking grasshopper


----------



## Blunt (Nov 5, 2012)

Franky! 

The 11th Elder is even more ugly now...

Sphyer, where's your set from?


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 5, 2012)

An anime called K


*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyway, I wonder if Franky is going to quickly own the 11th and then fight the 10th or will Rai step in to finish him off. Doesn't seem like Franky would want him to unnecessarly use his power but it would be odd for Seira to fight the 10th while Franky fights the 11th and just stands back and watches.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The 11th was overpowered quickly though that comes as no surprise since the 12th didn't fare too well against Franky either.


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Even 12 put up a better fight though unlike the 11. His transformation, normal design and even his power display was better too


----------



## Muk (Nov 5, 2012)

ahh franky is enjoying himself again xD


----------



## Blunt (Nov 5, 2012)

Chapter's out on MangaPirate.


Franky...


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 5, 2012)

I thought he'd just roflstomp the 11th and take care of 10th but it's still amusing.


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 5, 2012)

The dialogue this chapter 

11th is just getting embarrassed hard.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 5, 2012)

A praying mantis 

Can't wait till we see the 0th elder


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2012)

Loved it when Rai said that he worried about Franky going insane.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 5, 2012)

Are Elders actually ranked according to their strength? I forgot.


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 5, 2012)

Well it's a seniority kind of thing but in terms of power, it's generally assumed but it was never really flat out said that one elder of a higher rank has to be stronger.


----------



## Drakor (Nov 5, 2012)

The foreshadowing was enough to let us know that only the most senior of the Elders, Crombel, Werewolves and traitor Gaju's will be around Frankenstein's strength. We already saw Crombel stalemate Frankenstein leaving both injured and he's rank 13, so their #'s aren't according to strength.

I made a  a while back which seems to need only slight changes, but I guess its still accurate to even today. Just have to put Bonerre on low High Tier.


----------



## Ender (Nov 5, 2012)

that guy is going crazy O_o


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 5, 2012)

I am not sure but its a funny insult regardless. 

I am thinking its just based on which elder joined when and who replaces who. Like if Crombel dies whoever replaces him will be that elder not the number below him gets promoted.


----------



## vanhellsing (Nov 5, 2012)

dat rai dat franky


----------



## Muk (Nov 5, 2012)

the shiny eyes :rofl

and it must be real skill to transform and stand still like the 11th's did so that the summoned dark spear's lightning hits him in mid air :rofl


----------



## Starburst~ (Nov 5, 2012)

Franky is the best!

I wonder if the fat elder will turn into pumba.


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 5, 2012)

Drakor said:


> I made a  a while back which seems to need only slight changes, but I guess its still accurate to even today. Just have to put Bonerre on low High Tier.



I'd say your probably have Crombel too high in my opinion.


----------



## Lord Kain (Nov 5, 2012)

lmao      .


----------



## Blunt (Nov 5, 2012)

The author is on a roll, the chapters keep getting better and better.


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Nov 5, 2012)

Frankenstein going even more insane? I don't even think that's possible.


----------



## Vat Hayato (Nov 5, 2012)

Drakor said:


> The foreshadowing was enough to let us know that only the most senior of the Elders, Crombel, Werewolves and traitor Gaju's will be around Frankenstein's strength. We already saw Crombel stalemate Frankenstein leaving both injured and he's rank 13, so their #'s aren't according to strength.
> 
> I made a  a while back which seems to need only slight changes, but I guess its still accurate to even today. Just have to put Bonerre on low High Tier.



Wasn't Frakenstein's powers still sealed when he went against Crombel tho? 

Sealed Frankie is at least dozens of times weaker than his unsealed form. Hence having trouble with Mary when the limiter was still in check, but then easily killing her one hit without Mary even being able to react once he removed the seal. Not to mention being able to go up against Elders and Nobles.


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 5, 2012)

Vat Hayato said:


> Wasn't Frakenstein's powers still sealed when he went against Crombel tho?
> 
> Sealed Frankie is at least dozens of times weaker than his unsealed form. Hence having trouble with Mary when the limiter was still in check, but then easily killing her one hit without Mary even being able to react once he removed the seal. Not to mention being able to go up against Elders and Nobles.



Franky never fought seriously against Mary while sealed though. He could have one shotted Jake but took his time. Same for Mary. Crombel and him clashed equally (who is elder level by the way) and he was stronger than Takeo obviously but didn't use his full power while sealed. His fight with Aris/Yuri and her cyborgs basically showed just how much power he can draw out while sealed. At the very least we know he's capable of bringing out attacks much stronger than a a fully powered Kranz (whose absorbed the other 4 members in this group) while he has D activated. That's what Yuri said anyway.

I wouldn't go as far as saying he's a dozen times stronger with his seal released though. That's far too much of a boost when his sealed form can already basically clash with a cerberus/elder.


----------



## jam3sbob (Nov 5, 2012)

i lol'd at TA-DA!

if the elder said that himself, i like him, he has a sense of humor.


----------



## Stannis (Nov 6, 2012)

Awesome chapter 

Double digits should know their place


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 6, 2012)

you guys can contribute if you want.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 6, 2012)

How are the villains strength-wise this arc? More of the same or are things looking better?


----------



## dream (Nov 6, 2012)

Nightfall said:


> How are the villains strength-wise this arc? More of the same or are things looking better?



Well, Franky can still over-power one of two strongest villains in this arc though it should still be a good match.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 6, 2012)

Ah ok cool. I guess it will be a year or so, before we see Franky having trouble then. Feels better to read this in chunks, week by week isn't satisfying

Anyone read the authors new work Ability? Only 3 chapters translated so far, but it seems pretty generic imo.


----------



## dream (Nov 12, 2012)

Hmm, is there a break this week or is it just a delay?


----------



## Stannis (Nov 12, 2012)

nothing was mentioned about a break last week 

I think it's just a delay and  we'll get the raws later on today


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 12, 2012)

Doesn't appear to be any info out right now about the authors taking a sudden break either. Looks like a delay hopefully.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 12, 2012)

I totally forgot today is a Monday. I really hope there wasn't a sudden break.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 12, 2012)

I guess there really is no chapter today. 

I'll just keep reading the last two chapters on repeat then.


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 12, 2012)

Chapter is finally out

I can't even begin to say how many times I kept refreshing this page today to get my weekly Franky fix  




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think I just came from all the awesomeness here


----------



## Blunt (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## dream (Nov 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



And Seira enters the fight as expected, the chaos from the deaths of both Elders should be fun.


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 12, 2012)

Mangapirate scan is out

Chapter 64


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 12, 2012)

oh my god this chapter


----------



## Zulma510 (Nov 12, 2012)

looks legit, might give it a read.


----------



## dream (Nov 12, 2012)

Franky 

He has been pretty amusing lately in his fights.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 12, 2012)

I love you, Seira.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 12, 2012)

Good Chapter.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2012)

Who is Reiga? At first I thought it was someone from the Kertia clan but Noble went by that name.

Another defector, possibly one of the single-digit ranked Elders alongside Roctis?

Brilliant chapter, of course. I get the feeling we'll see yet another Elder make an appearance


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2012)

Ah Sphyer clarified for me, Reiga a mistranslation of Ragar.


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 12, 2012)

Even though the 11th new form looks like shit, this fight has looked great so far and I can't help but point out how great the art has been in this chapter. Seems like Frankenstein had spent alot of time training fighting all sorts of clan leaders in the past (I assume sparing) and he seemed to have a rivalry of sorts with Ragar. Perhaps he's probably fought with a few of the traitors too in the past 

Well at the very least, now we know where Frankenstein got all his multitude of battle experience fighting strong foes. Also goes to show that he got much more stronger after his first battle with Gejutel and Ragar. I like that it seems Seira will take stand for a change and fight a stronger foe while Frankenstein handles a weaker one. Unlike her fight with Rozaria, Seira should be able to win this battle. Though I wonder if Bonerre will step in to fight now or continue to observe. Seems like things would get far too cluttered to have 3 of them fighting in the same place.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 12, 2012)

Sphyer said:


> Even though the 11th new form looks like shit, this fight has looked great so far and I can't help but point out how great the art has been in this chapter. Seems like Frankenstein had spent alot of time training fighting all sorts of clan leaders in the past (I assume sparing) and he seemed to have a rivalry of sorts with Ragar. Perhaps he's probably fought with a few of the traitors too in the past
> 
> Well at the very least, now we know where Frankenstein got all his multitude of battle experience fighting strong foes. Also goes to show that he got much more stronger after his first battle with Gejutel and Ragar. I like that it seems Seira will take stand for a change and fight a stronger foe while Frankenstein handles a weaker one. Unlike her fight with Rozaria, Seira should be able to win this battle. Though I wonder if Bonerre will step in to fight now or continue to observe. Seems like things would get far too cluttered to have 3 of them fighting in the same place.



I doubt Bonerre would affect the fight much, he got thrown back by the 11th Elder releasing his power against Seira a few chapters back. He'd probably just get in the way and be killed.

Also, I got a question for anyone who can answer. What chapter or fight is this from?


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 12, 2012)

Well I meant he'd probably fight Regis or something. No way he can just interfere in an elders battle.

Lol, actually now that I think about it, he managed to dodge Frankenstein's attack twice and the 11th's attack once along with the 10th. Pretty impressive


----------



## Stannis (Nov 13, 2012)

Awesome chapter. it keeps getting better every week 

 Franky 


chapter 191


----------



## Drakor (Nov 13, 2012)

A vampire bat, a prey mantis, what's next a silverback gorilla?

I don't think Bonerre will assist as he's loyal to Crombell, not the 10th. So unless the 10th asks for help, he won't do anything but escape which will prompt M-21 and Regis to go after him.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Nov 13, 2012)

Sphyer said:


> As for 10, I hope he doesn't get a dumb form also.
> 
> inb4 he turns into an armadillo or walrus



> Has a round body
> threw some sort of kamehameha knock off
> The stache


----------



## Ender (Nov 13, 2012)

Franky's the shit   and Seira


----------



## Blunt (Nov 13, 2012)

Seira


----------



## Drakor (Nov 13, 2012)

Mѳẹbius said:


> > Has a round body
> > threw some sort of kamehameha knock off
> > The stache


I would of agreed with this...!

If the 12th didn't have a muscular build and shoot energy beams similar to what seems like all other modified humans.


----------



## dream (Nov 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pretty good chapter, nice to see Seira be given more screen time.  

Also, I'm curious as to what the Dark Spear is doing to that Elder.


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think it's absorbing him/his soul into the spear


----------



## dream (Nov 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Power-up for Franky?


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



As long as he doesn't turn green and get a mantis transformation


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The 10's transformation is definitely thus far the best of the Elders shown.

Also, he reminds me of Alistar from LoL, with the broken cuffs and all


----------



## Blunt (Nov 19, 2012)

MangaPirate trans is out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



There's something wonky about this translation (no surprise). A Noble's coming of age ceremony is had when they turn 200, Seira is 217. So the translation is either wrong, or the 10th Elder is misinformed about Seira's age.


----------



## Ender (Nov 19, 2012)

this chapter:


----------



## Muk (Nov 19, 2012)

dat seira fight was awesome 

and franky complimenting her  she totally is falling for him 

now just to finish off the 10th and we are off to rescue tao and co


----------



## dream (Nov 19, 2012)

Franky x Seira is a cute pairing. 

Franky was fucking around for too much of the fight.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 19, 2012)

So is Frankys weapon going to get a upgrade? It should if it absorbs the elder since its based on the souls of tons of humans.


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 19, 2012)

Seira has had it really rough. 

Seeing Franky compliment here was amusing too.



White Silver King said:


> There's something wonky about this translation (no surprise). A Noble's coming of age ceremony is had when they turn 200, Seira is 217. So the translation is either wrong, or the 10th Elder is misinformed about Seira's age.



Or the flashback took place before she was 200 years old....? It's not like she just became a clan leader this year.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 19, 2012)

It seems we have a bit of a love triangle now with Franky X Seira X Yuri. Me gusta. 



Sphyer said:


> Or the flashback took place before she was 200 years old....? It's not like she just became a clan leader this year.



Obviously the flashback took place before she was 200 years old. However, the 10th Elder said she hadn't reached her coming of age ceremony yet. Bottom panel:


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 19, 2012)

Ah I missed that part. Perhaps you're right then.


----------



## Stannis (Nov 19, 2012)

Sierra   

Franky the Overkill


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 19, 2012)

oh, Franky was badass. reminded me of alucard from hellsing somehow


----------



## Smoke (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh Seira, I'm falling in love with you all over again.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Nov 20, 2012)

Seira is soo pretty~ I liked her even more now


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 20, 2012)

It's out on EGscans now

Ch.216

Looks like it was a mistranslation and the 10th just said she recently just came of age.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 20, 2012)

Sphyer said:


> It's out on EGscans now
> 
> Link removed
> 
> Looks like it was a mistranslation and the 10th just said she recently just came of age.



Yes, I am a Prophet. 

I wonder if Franky is going to get a big power-up after Dark Spear absorbs the 11th. If the majority of the souls it's made up of are just those of normal humans, an Elders soul should provide a decent power-up. Though, it's possible it'll also become harder for Franky to control.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 20, 2012)

Well, she had obviously came of age since then since her and Regis's introduction into the manhwa was for Regis's coming-of-age ceremony. And it was pretty obvious from the getgo that she was senior to him.


----------



## jam3sbob (Nov 20, 2012)

elder transformation looks like doomsday

@ the other guy just standing there. he needs to gtfo of there. run now!

have to wait another week! want moar!


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 20, 2012)

Since she's 18 now, it's ok to fap I guess


----------



## Robin (Nov 21, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> It seems we have a bit of a love triangle now with Franky X Seira X Yuri. Me gusta.



I always wondered how do these slow maturing icebergs of Nobles ever get some romance going, and how they manage to have only 2 kids in centuries. Maybe they get sick of each other's faces after all that time


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 22, 2012)

Last chapter was great, Seira's my favorite character in Noblesse so I'm very interested in this fight.



			
				White Silver King said:
			
		

> It seems we have a bit of a love triangle now with Franky X Seira X Yuri. Me gusta.


There's no Franky x Seira. That was the same kind of blushing she gets after somebody compliments her cooking skills. She just becomes shy after receiving compliments in general.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 22, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> There's no Franky x Seira. That was the same kind of blushing she gets after somebody compliments her cooking skills. She just becomes shy after receiving compliments in general.



Don't ruin it for me!


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 22, 2012)

I prefer RegisxSeira


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 22, 2012)

Franky is like what 4 times Seira's age. 

Shes to young.


----------



## Juri (Nov 26, 2012)

So I guess Noblesse is gonna be permanently delayed now...


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 26, 2012)

It came out pretty quick last week but it seems like this week, it's going to be delayed again like the week before last week's release.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Good ol' Rai... Always getting bitches on their knees. He gets it.


----------



## Stannis (Nov 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCKING RAI 

his hair looked different this chap


----------



## dream (Nov 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Looks like a fantastic chapter. 

Seira was excellent and Rai...


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 26, 2012)

omg, this is what really made my day, happy reading to my crappy day)

cant wait for the scan


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 26, 2012)

Scan out on Mangapirate.

Chapter is out


----------



## Blunt (Nov 26, 2012)

That last panel... hands-free orgasm. 

And I think Rai's hair is greying 


*Spoiler*: __ 



But you know what they say about a touch of grey


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 26, 2012)

They always find a way to piss off Rai.


----------



## dream (Nov 26, 2012)

I wonder what the fate of the other guy is going to be.


----------



## Stannis (Nov 26, 2012)

you have no authority to look down on me 

KNEEL 

brb masturbating


----------



## Muk (Nov 26, 2012)

dat chapter  total badass


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 26, 2012)

Solaris said:


> I wonder what the fate of the other guy is going to be.



I feel bad for Bonerre 

He's literally completely powerless in this situation.


----------



## dream (Nov 26, 2012)

Sphyer said:


> I feel bad for Bonerre
> 
> He's literally completely powerless in this situation.



He has some style so I wouldn't mind him switching sides.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 26, 2012)

Solaris said:


> He has some style so I wouldn't mind him switching sides.



What did you there, I hope it's true I see it.


----------



## Muk (Nov 26, 2012)

i doubt it. they should just press out all the intel and then toss him out


----------



## Smoke (Nov 26, 2012)

I know his name is pronounced like Boh-neh-reh or something like that, but I just keep calling him Boner.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 26, 2012)

Smoke said:


> I know his name is pronounced like Boh-neh-reh or something like that, but I just keep calling him Boner.


I call him Bon-Air. Like it's French and shit.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 26, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> I call him Bon-Air. Like it's French and shit.



**


----------



## Muk (Nov 26, 2012)

a lot of side stories got translated:
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Stannis (Nov 27, 2012)

is this the noblesse S


----------



## Muk (Nov 27, 2012)

yeah rai and franky side stories


----------



## Blunt (Nov 27, 2012)

I lol'd so fucking hard.


----------



## Stannis (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Princess Ivy (Nov 27, 2012)

Seira was amazing this chapter. It's been a while since I've seen her summoned that reaper and Rai using his bloodfield again.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 27, 2012)

Did Rai just flickslap an elder. Marvellous.


----------



## jam3sbob (Nov 27, 2012)

they go ahead and protect rai and all then when everything is nearly over he bloodfields. it's awesome and all but your lifeforce man!

bonnere pissing his pants?


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 27, 2012)

EG Scans verison is out

Link removed

Also I've read those side stories before. 3D Glasses Rai is too good


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 27, 2012)

lol seira. didn't expect her to transform. 

ANd finally Rai  Damn, hope he won't go to sleep after this but it was awesome


----------



## Ender (Nov 27, 2012)

no rai   don't use powers  no matter how awesome they make u look


----------



## vanhellsing (Nov 27, 2012)

dat rai making elders look like pussies


----------



## Robin (Nov 27, 2012)

he looked elegantly badass pek 

They're forgetting about Yuri, Tao and Takeo though. I'm starting to think that these elders were disposable. Yuri's mission was the real objective.


----------



## insanetrolllogic (Nov 27, 2012)

I wonder if it's possible for anyone to challenge Rai in any way without him having some massive handicap. Not that I'm complaining, it's fucking awesome. 

Tho if he keeps using his powers all over the place he is going to drop dead soon. 

Frankenstein is such a lovable lunatic.


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 27, 2012)

insanetrolllogic said:


> I wonder if it's possible for anyone to challenge Rai in any way without him having some massive handicap. Not that I'm complaining, it's fucking awesome.
> 
> Tho if he keeps using his powers all over the place he is going to drop dead soon.
> 
> Frankenstein is such a lovable lunatic.



1st elder might be difficult but I doubt we'll ever see it. Rai gonna sleep soon if he continues like this


----------



## Arakasi (Nov 27, 2012)

Again Rai is da boss, the elder putting innocents in peril made him pissed!

I think he'll be taking a nap soon, however I could see him coming out of it prematurely in order to protect his underlings from the real threats that the Union has to throw at him. Unfortunately, self-sacrifice seems to be right up his proverbial alley.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 27, 2012)

Arakasi said:


> Again Rai is da boss, the elder putting innocents in peril made him pissed!
> 
> I think he'll be taking a nap soon, however I could see him coming out of it prematurely in order to protect his underlings from the real threats that the Union has to throw at him. Unfortunately, self-sacrifice seems to be right up his proverbial alley.



Rai slept for 820 years and still didn't fully recover. By the time he wakes up, the battle between the Union and Lukedonia would be _loooooooooong_ over (very likely in the Nobles' favor).


----------



## insanetrolllogic (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't think Rai is going to sleep anymore. Maybe eventually at the end of the series. 

Frankenstein will probably try to find a way to nullify or at least lessen the negative effects Rai suffers after using his powers.


----------



## MizMan (Nov 29, 2012)

Anyone else ever thought of the possibility of Frankenstein backstabbing Rai. I mean, think about it. Rai is really the most powerful character right now and I highly doubt we'll see anyone stronger than him anytime soon. 

The plot of perfect. Rai trusts Frankenstein. Frankenstein has dark powers. He used to be rebellious, and is slowly starting again. Rai is getting weaker and Frankenstein known all about it, him and more. It's a perfect setting. It might be a temporary backstab but I think it'll undoubtably happen at some point in the story.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 29, 2012)

MizMan said:


> Anyone else ever thought of the possibility of Frankenstein backstabbing Rai. I mean, think about it. Rai is really the most powerful character right now and I highly doubt we'll see anyone stronger than him anytime soon.
> 
> The plot of perfect. Rai trusts Frankenstein. Frankenstein has dark powers. He used to be rebellious, and is slowly starting again. Rai is getting weaker and Frankenstein known all about it, him and more. It's a perfect setting. It might be a temporary backstab but I think it'll undoubtably happen at some point in the story.



Zero point in that considering the "betrayers" are already mentioned and seem quite powerful enough to give Rai a challenge, especially considering he's weakened.


----------



## dream (Nov 29, 2012)

I can't imagine Franky backstabbing Rai, he is far too devoted to Rai to ever betray him like that.


----------



## Robin (Nov 29, 2012)

he would've done that before Rai went to sleep since he was weakest then.

Franky would also be very uncool if he betrayed Rai. So, not likely for many reasons.


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 29, 2012)

Frankenstein backstabbing Rai.

nope.png


----------



## Excalibur (Nov 29, 2012)

Rai is so powerful it's ridiculous. I fear the day we see a bloodlusted Rai on the battlefield. 

Also Dat Seira. She absolutely owned the hell out of that elder. It was expected though, he looked down on her the whole time.


----------



## Juri (Dec 3, 2012)

no comments on the raw? dissapoint.jpg


----------



## Stannis (Dec 3, 2012)

raws


----------



## dream (Dec 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Rai making Elders look like total noobs.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lolYuri


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Well I guess Rael has a definite rival now . Not sure if the 10th elder died though. Looks like they are threatening Bonerre to do what they want it seems. I wonder how this will all conclude now. Was also nice to see Rai doing a bit more fighting.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 3, 2012)

Sphyer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess Rael has a definite rival now .



What do you mean?


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 3, 2012)

Hustler said:


> What do you mean?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Both him and Yuri after after Seira's ass heart


----------



## Hustler (Dec 3, 2012)

Sphyer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Both him and Yuri after after Seira's ass heart



Ohh  

Who doesn't fancy goddess Seira?


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 3, 2012)

Scan is out on Manga Pirate

Ch.59

So 10 decided to blow himself up instead of being shamed any longer. As for Yuri, his whining about everything was amusing


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 3, 2012)

damn, no more rai pwnage from now on I guess  

I hope someone kills m24.


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 3, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> I hope someone kills m24.




M-24 is dead though


----------



## dream (Dec 3, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> damn, no more rai pwnage from now on I guess



At least not until Franky manages to find a way to fix/cure him.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 3, 2012)

I wonder if 10 would have killed them all if not for Rai being his usual god mode self and subduing the explosion completely.


----------



## dream (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't think so, they would have likely been able to protect themselves to a degree.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, it's finally time that the next Elders we will see will be single-digits. 

Anyone wanna speculate on which one/how many of them will be Werewolves? 

I'm going with #7, just because that's my favourite number.


----------



## Drakor (Dec 3, 2012)

WAD said:


> I wonder if 10 would have killed them all if not for Rai being his usual god mode self and subduing the explosion completely.


I believe the reason Raizel turned around to look back at M-21 and Regis is to see if they could of escaped in time. Perhaps they could not and would of died, so he took the Elder head on and used his powers to subdue the explosion.

Not really any other reason to turn his head away from a charging 10th Elder unless he didn't want to be looked at by him


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 3, 2012)

Everybody but 21 and Regis would have survived I'm sure.

Edit: EG scans verison out now also

Ch.140


----------



## Princess Ivy (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm curious, what is that Yuri wanted Tao and Takeo to tell him?
Is it about Seira?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 3, 2012)

Princess Ivy said:


> I'm curious, what is that Yuri wanted Tao and Takeo to tell him?
> Is it about Seira?


He wants to know about Franky and about how they were enhanced further/cured.


----------



## Muk (Dec 3, 2012)

yuri probably just wanted to relief some stress

it's totally understandable how crombell is working him hard


----------



## Smoke (Dec 3, 2012)

I r sad 4 Rai


----------



## Princess Ivy (Dec 3, 2012)

What's so classified about how Takeo and Tao's enhancement?
I'm sure Yuri already knows that they're with Franky so they might as well say Franky enhanced them.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 4, 2012)

Princess Ivy said:


> What's so classified about how Takeo and Tao's enhancement?
> I'm sure Yuri already knows that they're with Franky so they might as well say Franky enhanced them.


It was thought to be impossible to enhance an already enhanced human, that kind of research would help Crombell in his studies greatly. Franky also cured them of the complications from taking those pills, something Crombell could use.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Dec 4, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> It was thought to be impossible to enhance an already enhanced human, that kind of research would help Crombell in his studies greatly. Franky also cured them of the complications from taking those pills, something Crombell could use.



Yes, I know but I couldn't imagine speaking in details about how were they enhanced. Yuri knows they improved but I'm not sure what kind of answers he needed to know because I can't imagine Takeo and Tao explaining some details besides that Franky enhanced them.

Also, next week, Hopefully to see Yuri vs Franky.


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 4, 2012)

Well the don't exactly know Frankenstein was the one who enhanced them. They probably want to take research data and at the same time learn the identities of the individuals there among other information because they know jackshit about Frankys group.


----------



## Muk (Dec 4, 2012)

they don't know who's enhancing them
so crombell wants to get his hands on some research data
tao and takeo really don't know much besides that it's franky who's healing/saving their ass

and that isn't much of a answer that yuri wants anyways


----------



## Smoke (Dec 4, 2012)

Princess Ivy said:


> What's so classified about how Takeo and Tao's enhancement?
> I'm sure Yuri already knows that they're with Franky so they might as well say Franky enhanced them.



Yuri doesn't know shit. He may know more than anyone else on their side, but overall he doesn't know anything.


----------



## Juri (Dec 10, 2012)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Muk (Dec 10, 2012)

yeah damn them


----------



## haegar (Dec 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



eh ok chapter. Personally I think good turn of events for Franky, he could never have made Rai go sleep while he was conscious. Now he don't really have a say in the enter the shrine question. Anyways, too early for him to leave the story so he just gonna be out some time. Actually makes things rather interesting as the good guys lose the advantage of the op wild card. Now the young trio has to use their Rai awakened powers to the fullest and Frankenstein is the top of the ladder. Wouldn't mind if it stays like this some time ....


----------



## Morglay (Dec 10, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> It was thought to be impossible to enhance an already enhanced human



Then what happened to Jake?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 10, 2012)

Moglay said:


> Then what happened to Jake?


IIRC, his body was destroying itself after that. 

And I am 100% Mark didn't just destroy the lab, he took all of Franky's research too. Crombell/Yuri is about to get a massive power-up.


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 10, 2012)

Chapter scan is out

Chapter 68


----------



## Blunt (Dec 10, 2012)

Rai! 

Mark is approaching the Hatred Threshold of Rachel from Tower of God.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 10, 2012)

They won't even get a major power boost that sucks.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 10, 2012)

I wonder if there's any significance in the 6th/9th Elders being skipped (since the appearance of them seem to be counting down?)


----------



## Muk (Dec 10, 2012)

i think franky can fix them up enough with the help of awakening that they might have enough power to at least buy time against someone like yuri


----------



## dream (Dec 10, 2012)

Rai. 

Things sure are getting heated up.  Time for reinforcements from the other Clan Leaders.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 10, 2012)

god fucking damn it


----------



## Ender (Dec 10, 2012)

Rai!!


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 10, 2012)

WAD said:


> I wonder if there's any significance in the 6th/9th Elders being skipped (since the appearance of them seem to be counting down?)



Well we know that the 9th is the head researcher in the union. He's probably too valuable to just sent out on the front lines. As for 6th, not really sure. That individual might be important like the 9th or another theory is that he was a traitor clan leader or something. Though since there are 6 traitors, if 6 was one of them and they wanted to avoid showing him, that would mean 5 is a human (or werewolf) so that would be interesting to see a human at least surpass a noble from the past.

Either way, it only means that 6th will have some important significance later regardless of the reason.

As for the chapter itself, Bonerre at least didn't cower from his fate though he was basically fucked from the start. Kind of sad to see him just die like that. Rai being taken down now and the approach of 3 elders will be very interesting. There is a good chance a traitor clan leader might be among them too


----------



## Stannis (Dec 10, 2012)

yeah I think that at least one of the new 3 elders is a traitor clan leader  

the union declared war on Lukedonia and it seems  Rai won't be in the next arc

damn 

I hope there will be a timeskip where Rai enters his shrine, Frankenstein finds him a cure, Regis coming on age ceremony and the rest train and gain some powerups


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 10, 2012)

this chapter reminded me of gantz when kurono left the game 

does it mean, we won't get any rai pwnage anymore ? Or will franky use his hidden room he mentioned and return rai all of his powers?  please, don't take Rai away


----------



## Smoke (Dec 10, 2012)

Rai, NOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## dream (Dec 10, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> does it mean, we won't get any rai pwnage anymore ? Or will franky use his hidden room he mentioned and return rai all of his powers?  please, don't take Rai away



We'll certainly see Rai back to full health at some point or another.  It will probably be near the end.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 10, 2012)

Solaris said:


> We'll certainly see Rai back to full health at some point or another.  It will probably be near the end.



then he'll die/lose his powers


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 10, 2012)

Ok guys we all knew Rai is dieing and that he is going to die faster and faster due to always using his powers.

This chapter should not be a surprise

Also the union is so weak they can't beat the nobles.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 10, 2012)

> Ok guys we all knew Rai is dieing and that he is going to die faster and faster due to always using his powers.
> 
> This chapter should not be a surprise



he didn't fight any of the traitors and we haven't know his story with them yet 

it came as a surprise for me at least


----------



## Pussy Monster (Dec 10, 2012)

No Rai equals the posse is fucked. Two low ranking elders were manageable due to frank and Rai. Now three higher ranking elders and only Frankenstein to contend mean they need to lay low or get help. Rael will probably show up to Seira's aid at some point.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 10, 2012)

> Rael will probably show up to Seira's aid at some point.



lol if anything he'll probably end up with the union.

Regis will defeat him in the final battle


----------



## Arakasi (Dec 10, 2012)

As much as I like Rai, I think the story will benefit from his absence. When he is around, at least thus far, there has been a lack of danger for our heroes. I think we're going to see some more of Lukedonia's forces and our group is going to continue to evolve.

I expect more awesomeness from Rai when the Union's top dogs come out, until then the others will likely struggle and even on occasion fail. Should be one hell of a ride!


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 10, 2012)

Boshi said:


> lol if anything he'll probably end up with the union.
> 
> Regis will defeat him in the final battle



Nah, Rael might be an asshole but I don't see him siding with The Union of all people when he already looks down on humans and at the same time would be completely betraying Lukedonia.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 10, 2012)

Sphyer said:


> Nah, Rael might be an asshole but I don't see him siding with The Union of all people when he already looks down on humans and at the same time would be completely betraying Lukedonia.



he looks down on humans and so do the elders  

and I'm pretty sure he doesn't give a shit about Lukedonia 

he already betrayed them when he escaped. if he comes back they will only prison him again

he is already hiding in the union. mark my words


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 10, 2012)

my guess is also that Rael is hiding with the union, but u never know.

i think this time Rai group is fucked up, then need some serious backup from the lukedonia. and there's still that mark/m24 character that needs to be taken care of.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 11, 2012)

I think the answer to fixing Rai is within Ragnarok 

I don't see Rael siding with union either, he's too prideful


----------



## Muk (Dec 11, 2012)

rael would never bow to union
he's gone solo


----------



## The End (Dec 11, 2012)

My guess is Rai will go into a short-ish hibernation for now. 

Shame to see Bonerre go as well, I knew it was gonna happen but I really liked his design.


----------



## Muk (Dec 11, 2012)

i don't think rai can go into any sort of 'short' hibernation. the last time he went in 800 years passed


----------



## Unknown (Dec 11, 2012)

^The last time he probably fought all the rebel clan leaders by himself, even Rai had to probably go all out aganist 5 clan leaders at once.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 11, 2012)

Unknown said:


> ^The last time he probably fought all the rebel clan leaders by himself, even Rai had to probably go all out aganist 5 clan leaders at once.



Yeah but even after that 820 year sleep he _still_ hadn't recovered from that fight. So this hibernation would have to make up for that as well. I'm guessing Franky has been working on a Shrine with accelerated healing capabilities because Rai needs to Sleep and I don't think a 500+ year time skip is what the author intends to do.


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 11, 2012)

Unknown said:


> ^The last time he probably fought all the rebel clan leaders by himself, even Rai had to probably go all out aganist 5 clan leaders at once.



Was 6 clan leaders, not 5.


----------



## Lucius (Dec 11, 2012)

It wouldn't be a story without Rai and I doubt they want a 800 year time skip. I'm pretty sure Rai will be up pretty soon. Not sure if it's for his own good though. He seems like the character that dies in the end. Not without winning the war though.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 11, 2012)

Or rai might "actually" die, then it shifts to frankie fighting the union for revenge.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 11, 2012)

Holly533 said:


> looks legit, might give it a read.



Lolbot.....


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 17, 2012)

Chapter is out


----------



## Muk (Dec 17, 2012)

rai


----------



## Stannis (Dec 17, 2012)

great chapter

*Spoiler*: __ 




some action from Lukedonia and Roctis 
Rai entered his shrine. it was the same one from chapter 1 I hope we'll get why it reached Korea soon


----------



## Blunt (Dec 17, 2012)

I want Crombell to explode from his anus.


----------



## haegar (Dec 17, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> I want Crombell to explode from his anus.






*Spoiler*: __ 



hm. seems like a move plot forward thing. think that young clanleader the old lord liked for being unconventional might be about to head out into the world maybe? Looks like Crombell found something... He won't explode from his ass btw he is the monster Frankenstein created (by leaving his notes lying around - anybody else feels that plotpart is meh btw?) so he gonna be there till close to the end I guess and be Frankies final nemesis ...


----------



## dream (Dec 17, 2012)

A scan is out:

Kotonoba


----------



## Blunt (Dec 17, 2012)

Rai! 

There should be shrapnel in the bomb that makes Crombell explode from his anus.


----------



## MizMan (Dec 17, 2012)

Perfect time for Frankenstein attempt to lock up Rai forever


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 17, 2012)

This chapter was excellent.

+Shinwoo 'n crew return. Honestly, this was the quality that first attracted me to Noblesse. Yes all the supernatural stuff is cool but getting to see how the story weaves with humanity is what really made me take a liking to it. I was sad when they started to become irrelevant.

+M-21's resolve. Go go werewolf form!

+Karias calling the Lord "sis". And their resulting reactions. All one's elegance is squandered when you just rage out like that. It's endearing to see even a "superior race" subject themselves so emotionally. 

I do think they're going to send Karias out. Mostly because the Elders are really kind of tunnel visioning on Seira right now (the Loyard Clan leader). If you'll recall, Karias is one of the them who has a very affectionate disposition towards her. He also has a strong fraternal bond with Regis so I think he'll come into play (plus he must be pretty damn powerful if Regis in all his conviction didn't get a hit in on him...other than, you know )

He'd probably be enough sufficient reinforcement (can take an Elder on by himself, Franky will as always, and through group effort the others might take on the final Elder.)


----------



## Stannis (Dec 17, 2012)

Link


----------



## Stannis (Dec 17, 2012)

lolKarias this chapter 

I think the Rai knights will make a contract with some clan leader to gain a power up since Rai is now asleep 

Gejutel offered them once and they refused. things are different now


----------



## Princess Ivy (Dec 18, 2012)

Rai will hibernate for a while and when his friends became in dangered, he'll probably wake up, rescue them and beat the bad guys like a hero.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 18, 2012)

Boshi said:


> lolKarias this chapter
> 
> I think the Rai knights will make a contract with some clan leader to gain a power up since Rai is now asleep
> 
> Gejutel offered them once and they refused. things are different now



That's possible but it would be a friggin mistake. If they're going to make a contract with anyone it should have been Rai.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 18, 2012)

how about the lord


----------



## Blunt (Dec 18, 2012)

Boshi said:


> how about the lord


I wonder how they would seal the contract.


----------



## Muk (Dec 18, 2012)

so contract with seira 

i bet seira would love it


----------



## Blunt (Dec 18, 2012)

They should Contract with both... at the same time.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 18, 2012)

damn why  don't they make dojins for this


----------



## Blunt (Dec 18, 2012)

Boshi said:


> damn why  don't they make dojins for this


Too busy making Yaois for it.  But it's okay because I ship Franky x Rai.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 20, 2012)

Hello bitches.

I have arrived, caught up.

Are their afterwords?
I thought Shinwoo was going to be relevant, but then they stopped the KSA and now he's put back into the background again. Has the author spoken on anything like SIU does for ToG?


----------



## Stannis (Dec 20, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> I have arrived, caught up.



Welcome



> Are their afterwords?



nope



> I thought Shinwoo was going to be relevant, but then they stopped the KSA and now he's put back into the background again.



the manhwa is about Rai not Shinwoo, he's there because Rai needs friends in school and that's it  



> Has the author spoken on anything like SIU does for ToG?



nope.


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 20, 2012)

Boshi said:


> damn why  don't they make dojins for this



Seira is like the only girl there and she's likely virgin, it would be too much overkill.


----------



## Tracespeck (Dec 20, 2012)

The lord, the witch noble, the idol girl who they are friends with, and the girl sunwoo likes.  Also i forget her name but the villain girl from when 21 and 24 were bad guys.  And dr whatshername that "captured" frankenstein.  And whatshername from the government thats married to the other guy.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 20, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> Seira is like the only girl there and she's likely virgin, it would be too much overkill.




 **




Tracespeck said:


> The lord, the witch noble, the idol girl who they are friends with, and the girl sunwoo likes.  Also i forget her name but the villain girl from when 21 and 24 were bad guys.  And dr whatshername that "captured" frankenstein.  And whatshername from the government thats married to the other guy.


----------



## Muk (Dec 20, 2012)

Boshi said:


> **


but he's got the right mind set, only Seira matters


----------



## Stannis (Dec 20, 2012)

Muk said:


> but he's got the right mind set, only Seira matters



Raskreia is fine


----------



## haegar (Dec 20, 2012)

it's a bit unlikely considering her position but I rly wanna see raskreia visit the school...

oh and he has a point, she's not half-bad


----------



## Muk (Dec 20, 2012)

says the guy with seira avatar


----------



## Stannis (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## haegar (Dec 21, 2012)

well ....


----------



## Muk (Dec 24, 2012)

bootcamp franky style 

but why ain't Seira there


----------



## haegar (Dec 24, 2012)

maybe Seira was approved of as not needing bootcamp? or she gonna coordinate with whoever clanleader they send over and thus stayed behind?


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Heh, this training should be amusing.  Curious to see how strong M-21 and Regis end up being after this.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 24, 2012)

Training mini arc . it should lolz worthy


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 24, 2012)

i loled hard at Franky when he said he challenged 12 clan leaders at once)))
jesus, this guy keeps surprising me)


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2012)

Franky wanting to fight the Lord...


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 24, 2012)

Seira taking care of Rai  I hope we'll get to sth interesting 

Franky is so gonna rape the kids.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 24, 2012)

And this chapter is another great example as to why Franky is my favorite Character.


----------



## Kakui Lee (Dec 24, 2012)

It is Frankie after all. Of course training under him is going to be sadistic.


----------



## ryz (Dec 25, 2012)

So I am scrolling down quickly and I see





Black Mirror said:


> Seira is so gonna rape Rai  I hope we'll get to sth interesting
> 
> Franky ... the kids.


WAIT, WHAT?:amazed Back up!


Black Mirror said:


> Seira taking care of Rai  I hope we'll get to sth interesting
> 
> Franky is so gonna rape the kids.


Oh, okey, that makes more sense.

Scumbag eyes!


----------



## Stannis (Dec 31, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



3 Elders and at least one of them is a clan leader 


also poor Korea. this is the 2nd time that we see normal people getting hurt from the fights


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 31, 2012)

Chapter out on No Manga


dahliance@tumblr


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 31, 2012)

If Rai takes care of all 3 of them, I will go crazy  But I guess, it's seira and franky vs 3 elders while others will take care of yuri.


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 31, 2012)

Franky, Seira and Rajak vs 3 elders I assume.

21 will personally deal with Mark.

Maybe Regis will fight the new person and Takeo/Tao fight Yuri together?

Anyway, the new elders designs are actually good in my opinion. Hope to see more of them soon in action.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 31, 2012)

even the lord can't take the 3 of them together 

I won't trust Crombel on this matter


----------



## Blunt (Dec 31, 2012)

Boshi said:


> even the lord can't take the 3 of them together
> 
> I won't trust Crombel on this matter



Its very likely the Union hasn't gotten the chance to reassess her strength with the completed Ragnarok. I would think with it, she would be capable of killing 3 Elders.


----------



## dream (Dec 31, 2012)

> Its very likely the Union hasn't gotten the chance to reassess her strength with the completed Ragnarok. I would think with it, she would be capable of killing 3 Elders.



These three Elders...it's pretty likely that she could take them on with the completed Ragnarok.  I get the feeling that such a thing won't hold true if she fights the strongest three Elders.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 31, 2012)

Solaris said:


> These three Elders...it's pretty likely that she could take them on with the completed Ragnarok.  I get the feeling that such a thing won't hold true if she fights the strongest three Elders.



I expect Elders 1-3  to exceed (current) Franky in power and battle experience by quite a bit. So I can agree with that sentiment.

And did anyone else notice the female Elder's hand? It looks a bit wolfish to me.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 31, 2012)

Solaris said:


> These three Elders...it's pretty likely that she could take them on with the completed Ragnarok.  I get the feeling that such a thing won't hold true if she fights the strongest three Elders.



Of course not. Those are people on a level high enough to kill the previous lord and force Rai to sleep for hundreds of years.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 31, 2012)

shouldn't Rai be wearing a pyjama or something


----------



## Blunt (Dec 31, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Of course not. Those are people on a level high enough to kill the previous lord and force Rai to sleep for hundreds of years.


The traitors didn't kill the Previous Lord. He entered the Eternal Sleep of his own accord. I don't believe it was mentioned anywhere that they were capable of doing so either - though if they were able to push Rai to such an extent I wouldn't be surprised if they could kill him.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 31, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Those are people on a level high enough to kill the previous lord



he entered eternal sleep by his own will because he wanted the new generation to lead the nobles. the treachery happened when the lord entered eternal sleep and they didn't

plus apparently only one of them is a noble


----------



## Drakor (Dec 31, 2012)

Hoping the female Elder is a werewolf and not a knock off experiment, they've been out of the loop far too long. I agree on thinking it'll be Rajak Seira and Franky vs the Elders


Boshi said:


> he entered eternal sleep by his own will because he wanted the new generation to lead the nobles. the treachery happened when the lord entered eternal sleep and they didn't
> 
> plus apparently only one of them is a noble



They probably said they'd follow him right after, before committing their dishonorable treason. Wouldn't put it past Nobles who are like that to boast and lie so false truths spread among them.


----------



## Arkeus (Dec 31, 2012)

A few things that should not be forgotten:

The Vampire traitors attacked Rai 400 years before the old Lord went to sleep. It's unknown how they attacked him, as i can't believe that if it was a fight Rai would not have killed any of them. It was probably something like 'Rai goes to sleep for a decade, and they attack him in his sleep', or some other tricks.

I am unsure, but it seems to me that the vast majority of the traitors still lost their soul weapons. Elder 5 and elder 4 are possiblyexceptions here (and possibly 1-3), but losing a soul weapon is a ENORMOUS power down (and might explain why they didn't attack earlier).

As for this fight, i expect something like Knights vs Yuri/Mark/other guy, F against elder 5 (vampire traitor), Seira against 8 and Rajak against 7.

I also expect Yuri to betray his master and save Seira, because he seems to be able to sense true Elegance.


EDIT: DAMMIT? EGScan version has the guy saying "Even a Clan Leader would stand no chance", not "The Lord".


----------



## ItEndsHere (Dec 31, 2012)

I love the woman Elder.

I was really surprised at that "Not even the lord would stand a chance'' thing. Thanks for clearing that up Arkeus. I was totally calling BS on that one if they were stronger than any lord when they are only numbers 5, 7 and 8.

I can't wait to see how they've progressed in their training. I'm not expecting "OMG they totally soloed!" but i'm expecting them to not be laughed off within the first few minutes of the battle.


----------



## haegar (Jan 1, 2013)

^trusts EG scans version makes much more sense. They assume the late elders where overwhelmed by some one or two clanleaders so now they send stronger elders they assume can take on a clanleader. If they had confidence in being able to deal with the Lord they would have long gotten rid of Lukedonia.

Very nice chapter, loved to see Seira got some training as well and enjoyed Franky toying with the kids. Setup with the new opponents looks nice. I have a feeling Rai is gonna sleep out this round of the fight... I hope for once they mess up Crombel's scheming and take down his minions completely but doubt it - when all things are said and done he is gonna be one of the last elders still standing for the final fight, if not the final villain as he has Franky's research he'll get that far...so his goons have plot on their side in order to advance his progress further ...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 1, 2013)

Haha, I wonder if their desire to punch Franky in the face was greater before or after their training chapter.


----------



## emili (Jan 1, 2013)

the pacing of the pilot is kinda slow but it get better


----------



## Blunt (Jan 7, 2013)

Don't mean to excite anyone by pulling the thread up on a Monday, but I was re-reading the chapter and I noticed something. The male Elder (the non-mechanic one) has red eyes. That is a trait that only Nobles have possessed in the series so far. So I'm betting he's one of the Traitors. Maybe we'll get a small flashback of the betrayal when he encounters Franky?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 7, 2013)

well, you are already too late, i got excited when saw the thread active...so, negssss))


----------



## haegar (Jan 7, 2013)

^eh? smartass same goes for u and for me for the next person comin by


----------



## Blunt (Jan 7, 2013)

People need to get the fuck outta Korea already. Their shit gets blown up like every week.

Awesome chapter. The female Elder is a Werewolf and the 7th Elder is Traitor Noble as strong as Roctis who also killed Seira's father. If that's the case, I don't think they're going to win this fight. I have a feeling he's going to put her down pretty quickly and there's no way Franky can kill an extremely powerful Noble as well as a Werewolf - the other guy looks like fodder.


----------



## dream (Jan 7, 2013)

Interesting turn of events, didn't expect the killer of Seira's father to be there.  I expect that Seira will lose but she probably won't go down easily.  

Anyways, I'm glad that we have a powerful werewolf in the story now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes! The 5th Elder is a werewolf as predicted 

Also, I like how the Union is like. "They're going to get crushed now for being so conceited."

Foreshadowing irony, much?


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 7, 2013)

well, Seira will be done for before Franky arrives. 

I'm not sure what I want to see more, Rai roflstomping them or some good battle between franky and the elders  He wanted to take on all of lukedonia leaders anyway.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 7, 2013)

I'll be kind of annoyed if every Elder fight is pretty much reserved for Franky to be honest. He's been dominating the battle scenes way too much lately. I realize a lot of the other people are too weak to fight the top-tiers but I'd still expect more group/collaboration efforts esp. with the training they received and whatnot.



			
				Black Mirror said:
			
		

> well, Seira will be done for before Franky arrives.



My guess is that Karias shows up and roflstomps at least one of them in Seira's defense. Probably the weird ironjaw dude.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 7, 2013)

Black Mirror said:


> well, Seira will be done for before Franky arrives.
> 
> I'm not sure what I want to see more, Rai roflstomping them or some good battle between franky and the elders  He wanted to take on all of lukedonia leaders anyway.


He has most likely fought the 7th Elder on several occasions.


----------



## haegar (Jan 7, 2013)

we have more than a powerful werewolf, apparently the werewolves have a ruling body similar to Lukedonia. I doubt they are all on the unions side though ...

Is it just me or did Seira hold a Franky designed pill in 2 panels? did she boost her own powers somehow or use it in some way to mask Rai's presence?

Btw I am not sure at all Seira has no chance against this guy ...it's gonna be friggin hard and is highly unlikely but well, we haven't seen her get REALLY pissed off yet..

so I have high hopes for the lady 

also, M-21 gonna have a nice fight ... wonder where that leads, did the union have a werewolf heart thx to that female wolf betraying her kind? or did Crombel do werewolf experiments behind her back? In that case she might not be amused


----------



## Blunt (Jan 7, 2013)

haegar said:


> we have more than a powerful werewolf, apparently the werewolves have a ruling body similar to Lukedonia. I doubt they are all on the unions side though ...
> 
> Is it just me or did Seira hold a Franky designed pill in 2 panels? did she boost her own powers somehow or use it in some way to mask Rai's presence?
> 
> ...


I think that's a good thing. Her cool-headedness is an extremely valuable asset in battle. If she rushes in in the heat of emotion, especially against an opponent as strong as this, she isn't likely to make use of tactical advantages and strategy to make up for the difference in strength.


----------



## haegar (Jan 7, 2013)

well she looks hotheaded now ... actually, she always loks hot, er... ya know what I mean... anyways, that would make it a bad thing? but then she might like draw out more power from the scythe when angered, who knows ...


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 7, 2013)

There's no way she's going to beat a traitor clan leader.

Even Rajak should be weaker than him. At best, maybe Frankenstein can beat him but it will be extremely hard and he isn't exactly walking into this fight with a guaranteed victory because Jaruga is the real deal. Frankenstein of past had quite a hard time against Ragar and though he improved through experience back till now, I doubt his chances are going to be leaning in his favor. 

I suppose it will be something like

Franky vs 7th
Rajak vs 5th
Seira vs 8th

As much as I'd like to see her avenge her father, she really isn't strong enough to fight the 7th...alone anyways. Maybe if she teamed up with someone it would be fine but then who would fight the 8th? Tao and co would be crushed so they can't do it 

There was that one mention of Rael showing up though and helping but even that sounds iffy for me.

Well I just hope these elders aren't going to be stomped into the ground or all of them will just die here. Would be another heavy and repetitive blow to The Union.


----------



## Starburst~ (Jan 7, 2013)

Should be some amazing chapters coming up. I hope there is some good interaction between 21 and that elder.


----------



## Drakor (Jan 7, 2013)

Finally...a werewolf and not an imitation like what Crombell made M-21 but a real one. 



haegar said:


> we have more than a powerful werewolf, apparently the werewolves have a ruling body similar to Lukedonia. I doubt they are all on the unions side though ...
> 
> also, M-21 gonna have a nice fight ... wonder where that leads, did the union have a werewolf heart thx to that female wolf betraying her kind? or did Crombel do werewolf experiments behind her back? In that case she might not be amused


I'm hoping she didn't betray her kind, and it was an underhanded trick Crombell did. It'd be nice to have another side in the war, an ally where M-21 can properly learn. Enemy of my Enemy is my friend after all.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 7, 2013)

I think considering the hype of these Elder's that atleast the 7th has to live through the fight until Seira is strong enough to take him.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 7, 2013)

I wonder if we'll have the death of a protagonist too 

Might be really good for dramatic effect.

Someone like Takeo or Tao probably.

Though I dunno, it just seems like everyone comes CLOSE to death in these fights but don't actually die.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 7, 2013)

WAD said:


> I wonder if we'll have the death of a protagonist too
> 
> Might be really good for dramatic effect.
> 
> ...



I don't want any of them to die.


----------



## ISeeVoices (Jan 7, 2013)

Seira might get seriously injured in the upcoming fight. I don't think she'll die but i can see a future where she is is unable to fight anymore so she has to train Regis as the new successor for her clan.
Also that will allow her to dedicate all her time to Frankenstein


----------



## Ender (Jan 7, 2013)

what the hell kinda translation was that.....


----------



## dream (Jan 7, 2013)

WAD said:


> I wonder if we'll have the death of a protagonist too
> 
> Might be really good for dramatic effect.
> 
> ...



I don't see a protagonist dying in this manga.  It could happen I suppose but odds are against it.  Also, I would hate to see any of them die.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 7, 2013)

A true Clan leader?
Only Frankenstein can compete, and even then it's highly likely given his past feats that he'd lose.


How exciting


----------



## Raviene (Jan 7, 2013)

and here i was hoping that the werewolves are of a total different faction from the Union...


but maybe that werewolf is also a traitor to his/her clan so we can have...

The bishies err i mean *NOBLES* : Clan leaders & other Lukedonians , Rai Knights , Franky & HIM

*Union* : modified Humans, humans who made contract to traitor clan leaders and maybe traitor werewolves (hopefully), then the actual traitor clan leaders and traitor werewolves (again assuming)... huh... it really is a UNION!! 

*Werewolves*: group of men who actually looks like they're from Hokuto No Ken 

anyway...nice chap!


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 8, 2013)

i just read EG version, the translation is much better and clears alot of confusing statements of the other translation. so, at least two traitor clan leaders are in the union. 
i predict that the RK's will fight yuri's group, franky and newly arriving noble & seira will fight the elders.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 8, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> People need to get the fuck outta Korea already. Their shit gets blown up like every week.
> 
> Awesome chapter. The female Elder is a Werewolf and the 7th Elder is Traitor Noble as strong as Roctis who also killed Seira's father. If that's the case, I don't think they're going to win this fight. I have a feeling he's going to put her down pretty quickly and there's no wa*y Franky can kill an extremely powerful Noble as well as a Werewolf - the other guy looks like fodder*.



Franky will solo just wait and see.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 8, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Franky will solo just wait and see.


I can cope with that.


----------



## slickcat (Jan 8, 2013)

frank has the most experience with fighting elders, though these guys look stronger for sure.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 8, 2013)

The EGScans version doesn't mention the 7th Elder being equal to Roctis in power, so I don't think Franky will have a terribly hard time with him.


----------



## Unknown (Jan 9, 2013)

Don't forget that Franky has had his own power up when his dark spear absorbed the 11th elder, his "soul weapon" is now stronger than before, and I'm sure that his fights with Seira and the rest were a good trainning for him aswell, as he could warm up and remenber his past experiences.


----------



## haegar (Jan 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 that guy got a nasty soul weapon, and he used it rather late... may franky stomp that bald headed asshole first for interfering in their fight


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 14, 2013)

Chapter scan is out 

Ch.49


----------



## haegar (Jan 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



well, for those guys to involve, or threaten to involve the kids ain't surprising I guess though I didnt see it coming. As for Seira's opponent, don't look like she stands a chance even if there had been no interference ... shame, I wanted her to do better but guess that guy is really too haxed up. Would be a good time for somebody from Lukedonia to show up. Don't think even Franky can handle the three of them while looking after an now injured Seira.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 14, 2013)

The 8th elder is so bad but I guess after some thought, there is something amusing about a derpy guy like him mixed in with a crowd of badasses 

Anyway, the scenario is looking bad for Seira as expected. Zarga can crush her no problem. Frankenstein alone would have a hard time against him and the 5th no doubt. I assume Rajak is coming but honestly, I would prefer Gejutel to come instead because I assume Zarga also killed his son and it would make things very interesting. Also seeing Frankenstein and Gejutel fighting side by side while at the start of the season, it showed them fighting against eachother would be a nice touch.

Also, that's somewhat because I'm not really sure if Rajak can fight the 5th and 7th if they are as strong as I believe. Ultimately, Seira can only kill the 8th. Frankenstein and the clan leader reinforcement will have to deal with the 5th and 7th. Also I there's also the secondary battle that's going to happen soon with Kelvin (lol) probably fighting Regis, 21 fighting Mark and Takeo going against Yuri.

Maybe Yuri will actually die now


----------



## dream (Jan 14, 2013)

Didn't expect the gap in power to be this big but that's fine with me.  Curious to see how the Lord compares with the first Elder.


----------



## haegar (Jan 14, 2013)

Yuri is too sly an asshole to die so early on and he has the main villain's right hand plot armor ...

as for m-21, I want him to go against the werewolf lady :/ he'd be lost like seira against Zarga but hey, it would be fun.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 14, 2013)

woooot, Can't wait for Franky's rape face 

Poor seira. I thought Rai would appear when that shittard was talking about pride, his face would change to sth totally retarded


----------



## Robin (Jan 14, 2013)

SEIRAAAAA  Franky quick come save Seira  give that elder a dog's death


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 14, 2013)

Lol @ that phaggot talking about power.
If Rai stepped infront of him, he'd started praying.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 14, 2013)

I actually quite like the 8th. He seems oddly charismatic for a weakling.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 14, 2013)

Whos the 8th? The blue dude?
Shit design, looks like a penis.


----------



## haegar (Jan 15, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Whos the 8th? The blue dude?
> Shit design, looks like a penis.



this.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2013)

franky will have single-handedly defeated more than half of the elders of the union by the time this manhwa ends i swear


----------



## ryz (Jan 15, 2013)

So some one on reddit made a count of Noblesse character appearance by chapters:



WHOA! Guess who's on no.1 (hint, not Rai)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2013)

i havent clicked but im going to guess m-21 or franky

maybe m-21 because theres a lot of random walking/pondering scenes and shit

anyone who thought rai was #1 in panel time is kind of dumb


----------



## Juri (Jan 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> i havent clicked but im going to guess m-21 or franky
> 
> maybe m-21 because theres a lot of random walking/pondering scenes and shit
> 
> anyone who thought rai was #1 in panel time is kind of dumb



M-21>Franky>Rai>Regis>Han Shinwoo


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jan 15, 2013)

Hopefully Franky's entrance will involve the impaling of the 8th Elder. Cheap fuck is taking potshots during the battle.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 15, 2013)

Time for Franky to back hand some hoes.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 15, 2013)

Di@BoLik said:


> Hopefully Franky's entrance will involve the impaling of the 8th Elder. Cheap fuck is taking potshots during the battle.



Dude's trash and we all know it.
I want to see Werewolf babe put up a fight.
Can't have Noblesse dominance that ain't right.


----------



## Stannis (Jan 16, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> Also seeing Frankenstein and Gejutel fighting side by side while at the start of the season, it showed them fighting against eachother would be a nice touch.



that would be awesome . even Rajack and Frankenstein fighting together after their last fight will be a nice touch 

the clan leaders are on action now. can't wait for the war to start


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 16, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Dude's trash and we all know it.
> I want to see Werewolf babe put up a fight.
> Can't have Noblesse dominance that ain't right.



Yes a elder is trash.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 16, 2013)

Boshi said:


> that would be awesome . even Rajack and Frankenstein fighting together after their last fight will be a nice touch
> 
> the clan leaders are on action now. can't wait for the war to start



That could work too but I want more KariasGejutel action


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 20, 2013)

so, sunday night, no link yet?

no hate pls)


----------



## Blunt (Jan 20, 2013)

We almost never get links until Monday morning.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 21, 2013)

raw out on naver

*Spoiler*: __ 



Franky please kill the blue penis. Before anything else, any real fight, whatever, just kill that phaggot, that is all that is needed.


----------



## Stannis (Jan 21, 2013)

link :


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 21, 2013)

+Seira put up a hell of a fight.
-Franky show once again
-Shinwoo and crew back to liability plot device.


----------



## Stannis (Jan 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




seems like the noble elder recognized Franky, if he survived this the union will know about Rai existence  
that blue freak destroyed like half of the city. poor Koreans 
Frankenstein entrance


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 21, 2013)

Can Franky take all 3 elders at once?

Uhmm, I guess this is Franky we are talking about. I can't see him losing.
I can see Franky beating one elder, then something happens and the other 2 retreats.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 21, 2013)

Or the girl elder/werewolf has the hots for frankie, and they team up to beat the other two.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 21, 2013)

It would be pretty damn awesome if the werewolf woman randomly betrayed the union for an ulterior motive and it became a 2v2.

Or rather, a 1v1v2


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 21, 2013)

WAD said:


> It would be pretty damn awesome if the werewolf woman randomly betrayed the union for an ulterior motive and it became a 2v2.
> 
> Or rather, a 1v1v2



Like, having the hots for frankie.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 21, 2013)

Or just hating the fuking blue guy enough to kill him.
WHy does he draw breath?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 21, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Or just hating the fuking blue guy enough to kill him.
> WHy does he draw breath?



Nah, mine sounds better. :ho


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 21, 2013)

Chapter is out

Ch. 74


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 21, 2013)

one down, i dont think franky will be able to face all three of them. sooo, who's gonna come to help?


----------



## Stannis (Jan 21, 2013)

Rajack      **


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 21, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Rajack      **



No way.
It might be that dude with the dagger soul weapon.
That and the KKA or whatever the that husband & wife duo are called.
Worst comes to worse, Rai wakes up and kills blue guy. Werewolf looks like she's definitely surviving since she knows Frank.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Jan 21, 2013)

No big surprises in this chapter.The same old pattern "kids used as bait+Franky saving the day" shows that the authors are not willing to do something daring...


----------



## Stannis (Jan 21, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> No way.
> It might be that dude with the dagger soul weapon.



that's Rajack 

he was on a trip outside Lukedonia so they'll probably tell him to go there. would be even better if they sense the grave situation and send another clan leader from Lukedonia besides Rajack 

Karias . Frankenstein, Rajack and Karias the three blonde badasses fighting together. make it happen


----------



## Blunt (Jan 21, 2013)

Franky pek


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 21, 2013)

Next week can't come any sooner. Frankenstein action and revelation to the union. Been waiting to see this. Also, it seems the 5th might have heard of him. 

I do have to say Seira put up a better fight than expected and the 8th elder proves to be even more amusing than before.

Though his attacks are quite destructive


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 21, 2013)

YES, it's Frankenstein, now run away bitch, do it fast and better don't look back! 

this fucks better prepare their anus. Franky gonna solo shit outta them nao


----------



## Pussy Monster (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm ready to see that wolf lady in action. Frank is about to wreck some shit


----------



## Blunt (Jan 21, 2013)

After seeing how well she performed against the 7th and that his "full power" wasn't enough to take out an already injured Seira, I don't think it's a stretch to say that Franky could beat two of them - likely the 7th and 8th. I do expect more from the 5th though, Rajak can have her.


----------



## dream (Jan 21, 2013)

The next chapter is going to incredible. 

Can't wait to see how scared shitless the 7th Elder will be.


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 21, 2013)

Great chapter, liked both Seira's performance and Franky's appearance.

The only thing that continues to disappoint is:



WAD said:


> -Shinwoo and crew back to liability plot device.



I wonder how many times they would be serving this purpose again...


----------



## Blunt (Jan 21, 2013)

Shinwoo needs to contract with Rai already.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 21, 2013)

with the current power levels, shinwoo with contract wont be any better than the RK bunch, they are kinda weakest group at the moment. if anyone to get in contract with rai, it should be RKs.
anyway, usually it's easy to predict the flow of upcoming battles, but this one is still not clear yet. 3 elders, still kickin', half dead seira and franky alone. still not enough to face elders. 
i wont like it if franky gets caught and taken as a prisoner.


----------



## Stannis (Jan 21, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> Shinwoo needs to contract with Rai already.



no please. if anyone needs to contract with Rai it's M-21 





:33


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 21, 2013)

Shinwoo should just go into the background and away from the interesting stuff like he belongs


----------



## Blunt (Jan 21, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> Shinwoo should just go into the background and away from the interesting stuff like he belongs



I would prefer this happen.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 21, 2013)

When I first started reading I thought Shinwoo was the main character

True story


----------



## Robin (Jan 21, 2013)

first time I actually expected something out of Franky and he delivered


----------



## Blunt (Jan 21, 2013)

Nico Robin said:


> *first time I actually expected something out of Franky* and he delivered



What the hell is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Juri (Jan 21, 2013)

Nico Robin said:


> first time I actually expected something out of Franky and he delivered



orly?


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 21, 2013)

Hustler said:


> When I first started reading I thought Shinwoo was the main character
> 
> True story



Same for me.
I still like the guy, too bad he's reduced to this role.
I thought with him, Rai and Franky at the time it was going be a swole team of lady killers.


----------



## Robin (Jan 21, 2013)

no I meant he's pretty crazy and unpredictable and you never know what's on his mind, sorry didn't make it clear 

I mean this time you knew very well what he was gonna do


----------



## dream (Jan 21, 2013)

Hustler said:


> When I first started reading I thought Shinwoo was the main character
> 
> True story



I'm glad that he was relegated to the sidelines, not too fond to him to be honest.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 21, 2013)

I like him and his group because it incorporates the human element of the storyline.

Without him, it's just a bunch of overpowered superhumans wrecking each other.


----------



## dream (Jan 22, 2013)

WAD said:


> Without him, it's just a bunch of overpowered superhumans wrecking each other.



That's pretty much all I want from Noblesse.


----------



## jam3sbob (Jan 22, 2013)

they know frankenstein...

they will not survive


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 22, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> After seeing how well she performed against the 7th and that his "full power" wasn't enough to take out an already injured Seira,* I don't think it's a stretch to say that Franky could beat two of them - likely the 7th and 8th.* I do expect more from the 5th though, Rajak can have her.



It is a stretch. 

Unless his Weapon got a massive upgrade from absorbing that last elder its not happening.

7th elder>Rajak at least he should be. So Franky would at least have high difficulty with him. add in the 8th and its to much.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 22, 2013)

even with upgrade, i dont see that happening, someone needs to come and help, maybe 2 helper.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 22, 2013)

The only way I see Frankenstein even fighting the 7th's and 8th is if the 8th is really that stupid and he gets outsmarted and killed easily. All that power but too dumb to use it right 

Though I hope it doesn't happen like that because I want the 8th to still be a legit threat


----------



## Ender (Jan 22, 2013)

awwww shiiiiit  franky pissed


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jan 22, 2013)

8th Elder gives a bitchy fit about not getting any action. 7th warns him that his opponent is not to be underestimated. 8th Elder says to the 7th that he is underestimating his power (8th's power) and attacks. Franky rapekills him and ends the chapter with a bad ass pose saying "You would have had a chance of victory if you had all attacked together"


----------



## Unknown (Jan 22, 2013)

What if Frankenstein kills the 8th and absorbs him, gaining enough power to defeat the next elder.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 22, 2013)

Franky will seduce the werewolf lady into watching instead of fighting.

Rajak shows up kills the 8th, franky severely weaken the 7th, werewolf lady takes the 7th and runs away.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 22, 2013)

Doubt the Noble is dying. Isn't he one of those Franky wants to kill for betraying Rai? He's going to go and inform the other Noble in the union.
Blue Penis is pretty much confirmed to die or get severely wounded.
Werewolf may or may not convert.
The real thing is what the hell is going on with the Rai knights.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 23, 2013)

This is awesome. I started to read this last week and now I'm on Chapter 120 but, I gotta say those kids are kind of annoying now. I feel like they're not really needed in the story and are only used for getting Rai and Frankenstein involved with the enemy. 
Does this always happen in later chapters?


----------



## ItEndsHere (Jan 23, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> The only way I see Frankenstein even fighting the 7th's and 8th is if the 8th is really that stupid and he gets outsmarted and killed easily. All that power but too dumb to use it right
> 
> Though I hope it doesn't happen like that because I want the 8th to still be a legit threat



Your set makes me hard.

I loved this chapter.

Seira performed much better than i hoped(still wanted to see the were-chick fight but he's gotta tease). I like 7th's reaction. It shows that the imprint Franky left on them didn't vanish even though they left the Nobles' side. He looks pissed and that's always a good thing(for us at least)


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 24, 2013)

ItEndsHere said:


> Your set makes me hard.


----------



## The End (Jan 24, 2013)

Werewolf elder will be Frankensteins old lover from before he disappeared. After he left, she decided she was fed up with waiting and moved on to join the Elders.


----------



## Stannis (Jan 24, 2013)

I wonder will the werewolves have an op character as the lord or the noblesse.


----------



## dream (Jan 24, 2013)

The End said:


> Werewolf elder will be Frankensteins old lover from before he disappeared. After he left, she decided she was fed up with waiting and moved on to join the Elders.





Don't really think that Franky would have had a lover while he was seeking power nor do I think that he would even want one at that point of his life.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 24, 2013)

The End said:


> Werewolf elder will be Frankensteins old lover from before he disappeared. After he left, she decided she was fed up with waiting and moved on to join the Elders.





Solaris said:


> Don't really think that Franky would have had a lover while he was seeking power nor do I think that he would even want one at that point of his life.



Can't help but get reminded of this


----------



## Stannis (Jan 24, 2013)

forgot about that scene 

thanks for bringing it up


----------



## Morglay (Jan 24, 2013)

The End said:


> Werewolf elder will be Frankensteins old lover from before he disappeared. After he left, she decided she was fed up with waiting and moved on to join the Elders.



I don't think she is butch enough. Hurhurhur.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 24, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Don't really think that Franky would have had a lover while he was seeking power nor do I think that he would even want one at that point of his life.



He needed to do womb experiments .
Brb her abortion is the truth behind the dark spear.
It's his son trying to consume him


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 24, 2013)

And so this thread finally ends

Edit: Or not?


----------



## dream (Jan 24, 2013)

I hope that it won't be long before Rai awakens and is able to fight.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 24, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

